# Poor Responders : Part 103



## Ceri.

New home ladies 

  ​


----------



## Little Me

Morning all,

Girls.......... I have some good news..........Jason has been taken on at work on a "rolling contract" which means that he's there for the forseeable future , it's still a contract but I can't tell you how happy I am.
I feel like I can plan a few things now.have even emailed Romina with some Q's , which is a start eh ladies   

Love to everyone and thanks for your lovely messages last night  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri

great news Anne!!


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Z & Heaps


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - fab news hun, hope you enjoyed your meal last night

Just marking thread be back later.


----------



## mag108

really fab news Anne! Spring is finally in the air!


----------



## Malini

That's brilliant news Anne.  Please congratulate Jason for us.  It is a MASSIVE step in the right direction.

You feeling better Mag?  Is it a reaction to Athens treatment or a bug?  Poor you.

Morning all,

Malini xx


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all!

I know I'll have some major catching up to do - can anyone give me a brief summary? 

It looks like Anne has had some good news with Jason's job.

Malini - good news for you too by the looks of your siggy.

And our Popsi is now a mummy I think. 

I am doing ok now - had a bad bout of the baby blues but that is now lifting a bit.  Monty is very hard work but I am getting there and he is, naturally, gorgeous.  

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## H&amp;P

LJ - lovely to have you back we missed you,   to the baby blues. 

Sorry I can't really help with the summary I am struggling to keep up, I think you have the major ones below. I'll try a couple I think (correct me if I'm wrong girls ) Anna (SB) has some nice juicy follies so we are hoping for some nice eggs fairly soon,   to Veda on her BFN... and I think I am off to Cyprus in April (ish) for a tandem at Dogus.... Popsi is most definately a mummy, and their LO slept straight through last night  

mag -   hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Little Me

Yo mag, AM maline and LJ   

mag hope you're feeling better  

mal- How are you gorgeous?  

and AM- I will come and see you whe nwe get back from Prague if that's ok hun? 2 weeks today               
I'll bring your book then too  

LJ- nice to see you and Monty is gorgeous, sorry you've been feeling down   
yes, jason has been extended indefinately so really happy  

xxxxxx


----------



## kitten77

bookmarking


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> and AM- I will come and see you whe nwe get back from Prague if that's ok hun? 2 weeks today
> I'll bring your book then too


 think that is the weekend I am taking James to London for his surprise Valentines weekend (27th / 28th Feb?)  have you dropped any hints to Jas that you are whisking him away?


----------



## Han72

Bonjour everyone!

Sorry LJ I've been really [email protected] at keeping track of where everyone's up to! But it's lovely to hear from you! Are there more photo's of Monty on **?? Will go and have a shufti!  for the narsty baby blues, hope they go away completely soon so you can get on with enjoying being a mummy!

Anne - that is FANTASTIC news chick      WOOHOOO! Well done Jas!

Sorry no more persos, sposed to be getting on with some stuff for DH's business but I can't seem to drag myself away from FF   Also I just wanted to share these: 

Ponder on these imponderables for a minute:-

1. If you take an Oriental person and spin him around
  several times, does he become disoriented?

2. If people from Poland are called Poles, why aren't
  people from Holland called Holes?

3. Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy
  adultery?

4. If a pig loses its voice, is it disgruntled?

5. If love is blind, why is lingerie so popular?

6. Why is the man who invests all your money called a
  broker?

7. When cheese gets its picture taken, what does it say?

8. Why is a person who plays the piano called a pianist but
  a person who drives a racing car not called a racist?

9. Why are a wise man and a wise guy opposites?

10.Why do overlook and oversee mean opposite things?

11.Why isn't the number 11 pronounced onety one?

12.'I am' is reportedly the shortest sentence in
  the English language.
  Could it be that 'I do' is the longest sentence?

13.If lawyers are disbarred and clergymen defrocked,
  doesn't it follow that electricians can be delighted,
  musicians denoted, cowboys deranged, models deposed, tree
  surgeons debarked, and dry cleaners depressed?

14. What hair colour do they put on the driver's
  licences of bald men?

15. I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny
  little spoons and forks so I wondered what do Chinese
  mothers use? Toothpicks?

16. Why do they put pictures of criminals up in the Post
  Office? What are we supposed to do, write to them? Why
  don't they just put their pictures on the postage stamps
  so the postmen can look for them while they deliver the
  mail?

17. You never really learn to swear until you learn to drive.

18. No one ever says, 'It's only a game' when
    their team is winning.

19. Ever wonder about those people who spend £1.00 apiece
  on those  little bottles of Evian water? Try spelling
  Evian backwards: NAIVE

20. Isn't making a smoking section in a restaurant like
  making a peeing section in a swimming pool?

23. If 4 out of 5 people SUFFER from diarrhoea, does that
  mean that one enjoys it?

24. Why if you send something by road it is called a
  shipment, but when you send it by sea it is called cargo?

25. If a convenience store is open 24 hours a day, 7 days a
  week, 365 days a year, why are there locks on the door?

   Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## Sammeee

AnneG.....   ... Wha hey... brill news,,, X

RC...    ...

Popsi..... Beleive me you are being spoilt...lol, hope the good sleeper lasts... ..

AnnaSB.... Hope ur ok... sending your follies lots of   ...

Big love to everyone else.... hope you all get well and truly spoilt this valentines weekend!!.. 

Luv Sammeee Xx


----------



## Little Me

AM- no hun, I am in prague 26-28th Feb so we're away at same time  
Absolutely no idea he's going anywhere, or that I've arranged suprise meal with 35 friends / family      
xxx


----------



## Han72

Eeek!  I forgot

        RC! 

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> AM- no hun, I am in prague 26-28th Feb so we're away at same time


 ahhh I misread thought you meant you got back from Prague 2 weeks today  he is gonna be blown awy with your surprises 

sammeeee - how you doing hun?

RC - Hope your having a fab Birthday, save us some cake 

I think we are all sorted for a tandem cycle in April........not far away


----------



## Sammeee

Ah im ok (ish) thanks driver..... still not speaking to hubby after he flatly refused more tx on the grounds of wasted cash.... we can afford it, think hes just fed up with all the failures. May i ask, the tandem tx, is it expensive??.. i dont feel quite ready to give up on all this yet, though part of me does i'l tell ya!!... realy hope it works for you, and April will soon be here...  ..

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## H&amp;P

Sammeee - gonna be about £6 - 7k that includes flights, accommodation, drugs, DE depending how long we go out for. Which I think is good value as we get a 2 week holiday in the sun as well as the TX. This was quote one of the other girls received:-

If you have the all treatment in Cyprus (20 days)
        4500 GBP : ICSI with your own eggs + egg donation
        1400 GBP : 20 days accomodation in Oscar Resort Hotel ( bed+breakfast) + airport pick up/drop off + transportation between hotel and the clinic
        800 GBP : Your medication

I have found flights available from £150 each but it would depend on the time of year.

Take care, I am sure your DH is just worried about what all this is doing to you emotionally, we have agreed that this will be our last go (apart from using up any frosties we may get of course)


----------



## Sammeee

Wow, it is actually very good value especially when you look at what we pay in this country for tx.  Yeh, hubby is probably just as upset as me, just one of those "Men are from mars" moments....lol....
Take care x


----------



## Little Me

Sammee - Hope you and hubs make friends soon and manage to find a way forward
x


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies just marking  

Be back later off for snooze cos we're out on the pop tonight


----------



## beachgirl

Just bookmarking as not long since back from Mhall and off out to friends tonight who I've not seen for nearly 3 years   so having 10 before I start getting ready...x


----------



## LV.

Just marking

LJ lovely to see you back

xx


----------



## popsi

just marking ladies.. sorry got visitors on the way xx


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies,

Nix love that List

Kitten we wanted somewhere neither of us had been, I'd done a lot of europe and DH had done egypt/ isreal and north africa, was august so south hemisphere was winter and hurricaine season in carribean. We'd been Australia, America and S Africa so put into google romantic different holidays Romania came up specifically an experience with count Kalnocky http://www.transylvaniancastle.com/ wew spent a week there and then travelled down to the coast, but if we'd have known how amazing our first week was going to be we'd have had the 2 weeks there! it was magical and I could wax lyrical about it all day if you want to see our pics, Pm me and I'll give you my real name for F/book!

Anne congrats again on Jase's contract, about time you had a change of luck!

Zuri, hunny not long now!!!! exciting!!

LJ hunny so good to have you back! so sorry about the baby blues, such a nice name for a horrid horrid experience! hopefully it's all upwards from here!!!

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Evening ladies!

Great news on Jase's job Anne... and that forthcoming tx!

Welcome back LJ!

Nix - good list of imponderables!

Sammee - he'll come round.

Will post more later - just catching up with all my threads.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - well done jase! Fab news!
LJ - welcome back  


Hi ladies 
Will catch up withe personals over the w/end. Mad day 
Up at 6am finishing up with work stuff, 8am dropped car at garage, 8.40am gp, 10.15 blood s& Scan, 12.30 accupuncture, 2pm IVIG! Just had ivig with a double dose of prirton and feel pretty whacked. 
Scan this am showed x8 follies (again) The decent sizes are 21,21,17.5 & 15..others are tiddlers which they doubt will catch up. Just hope we get more than 3 eggs and that they are good quality! EC booked for Monday at 11am. Final stimm jab tonight (reduced again to 3 amps), trigger Saturday.
Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Evening ladies xx

Have big news....I JABBED MYSELF LAST NIGHT WAHOOOOOOO !!!! .......(oo er mrs ..........Brave dance was done  

Back later to catch up - have to pick up his lordship from the station 

Spuds the professional stabber though gagging for a beer/wine/jd/anything really brave bird  
xxxx

Sobroody WOW just caught your post - sending loads of


----------



## Miranda7

Great follie action SB!


----------



## Sammeee

SB.... Whooo hoo... those follies are sounding   excellent..... Good luck for Monday X

Jerseyspuds...    Well done on the jabbing.... its really tough isnt it!!... I always get Emla cream from my GP to numb my injection sites b4 i do it.... makes it so much easier... in fact i doubt i woulda been able to do them without the stuff....

Miranda.... Yeh he will come round, i know he's hurting too, we so badly wanted this to work (as we all do)..... men just don't know how to handle it, we   men just get angry!!...

As for my wedding... we eloped to just near Gretna...  and honeymooned back at home... .... nowhere near as exciting as all the stories on here.... i dont feel ive lived .... only joking, it was fun for us and i did still have a fabolous dress and party... and we honeymooned properly a few months later... (majorca )

Right going to go finish my book.... last chapter, plus reading takes me away from it all, XX


----------



## shortie66

Woooohoooo annasob great follie news hunny     

Sammeee ahhhh hunny but you still had a fab time and thats the main thing    

Spuds aka jabba the stimmer well done hunny


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna.  Those follies sound great, good luck for Monnday.

Anne.  This is going to be your and Jason's year.

Samee.  I hope you make up with DH before Valentines day.  I haven't told my DH yet that I want another go, we had both agreed that we didn't want to spend another £7k with the real risk of failure but I have changed my mind.  He will probably be like yours, especially as, like you we already have a DS

Driver, I am glad you have made your decision.  April will be here in no time.

LJ.I am glad you are feeling a bit better, we have missed you

Mag.  Sorry you feel so crap.

Jersey,well done on the stabbing yourself.

Has anyone heard of a lubricant called Conceive Plus ''is a scientific formulation designed to assist your path to pregnancy'' it was advertised in the boots magazine saying it helps sperm swim to the right place.
I wonder if it is worth a go or a waste of £14.99?


----------



## laurab

I'm 2 days behind.  Work yest and friend over all day today... so whats happening??

SB - Woo bloody hoo!!  

Lj-  

Anne - great news.

Just awaiting a curry to arrive...


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> Has anyone heard of a lubricant called Conceive Plus ''is a scientific formulation designed to assist your path to pregnancy'' it was advertised in the boots magazine saying it helps sperm swim to the right place.
> I wonder if it is worth a go or a waste of £14.99?


 we've been using something similar called pre-seed but seems to be making bob all difference, just thought it might help DH's few egt to where they needed 

SB - fab follie count, they are sounding fab sizes too   

laura - yum to curry, my proper diet and exercise regime starts tomorrow, got to lose at least a stone in 8 weeks, went to the gym for first time in ages last night, boy was it hard work.....maybe I need to wait until Monday to start though as I am sure i heard the word curry mentioned for our valentines dinner


----------



## fluffy jumper

I had been really good for the last few weeks but now the thought of lent approaching (I always give up choc for lent) I have been stuffing my face with chocolate.  2 creme eggs, a snickers, a kitkat today.
We are having steak, cream and mushroom sauce and chips tomorrow for valentine, and I had egg and chip for tea tonight.
Back on the eating well from Wednesday though.

I am vaguely considering doing the 60 mile london to brighton bike ride in April.  But I am so unfit and I won't have time to do any practicing beforehand.

I think I might try some of the conceive plus along with the fertility monitor once I have come back from Africa ad finished the malaria tabs.  A long shot at my age but you can but try.  If it worked, £14.99 is a bit cheaper than a DE cycle in the UK!

Laura, did you enjoy your curry.


----------



## laurab

Yup curry was good.  

I don't think anyone should start a diet valentines weekend. Daft idea.


----------



## Spuds

Hi Girls n RH

RC !!! - I am soooooo sorry I think I have missed your birthday   HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sammee m Tracey - so flippin hard - hope you get there with your blokes - I think they do act up about the finances as a bit of a defense mechanism/thing to get angry about when really its the treatment / seeing you go through stuff that they cant 'fix' / make better - defo man from mars in a nice way xxxxxxx

KC - hope u had a good night lovey xxx

Am off to spend valentines with hubby and our lovely friends in 'the country' - fresh air can't wait !!

Will catch up Monday - enjoy your wkends girls - lovely to see LJ too xxxx


Spuds 
xxxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Everyone.  

It's been a busy few days so I'm a bit out of touch.

Veda, I'm so sorry.      

RC, A belated Happy Birthday for you. Did you have a nice day?
I also have no idea at all as to who did away with Archie. Maybe Sam? Or Phil? 
I wonder if we'll get another strange suspense style episode like the lead up to Darren being revealed as George's father! Next week should be gripping hey. 

Hi Malini,   How are you? x

AnneG, So glad to hear of Jason's work. x

Driver, After you wrote about the Olbas tissues, I finally came across some. They are fab! x

AnnaSB, Great news on the follies. 

Hi LJ, Nice to see you.   I'm glad that the blues are starting to lift. x

Hi Nix, Love the imponderables.  

Sammeee; I hope you and DH have made up.  

Pops,  

Hi Tropi, How are things?  

Spuds,    

  Laura. x

Hi to everyone else and sorry if I've missed anything. x


I could do with a bit of advice if anyone can help.

Following my cycle being cancelled last week, I have a follow up in March and as I don't want to wave goodbye to my 1 funded NHS go, my plan is to approach my consultant (a different one to the one who won't let me take the bcp prior to tx) with a protocol from a clinic that deals with a high number of PR's and to ask if he would be willing to let me try it for my NHS go. While I realize that others have tried this without success, from what I hear my consultant is usually quite open and therefore I figure it's worth a shot.
Jinny have now emailed the protocol that they recommend which is Letrozole, and I've made an appointment with the Lister for the beginning of March to hopefully get another opinion and an idea of what protocol they would recommend. Including travel the round trip to the Lister will cost me around £250 which I'm more than happy to pay if it helps. However as it all eats into our IVF savings, I'm wondering if it's truly worth it, or if being armed with the Jinny's recommendation is enough. Are there any advantages to going to the Lister as well? I would really appreciate any thoughts. 

Has anyone ever had a Letrozole cycle at a UK clinic?

On the subject of diets and healthy eating has anyone read a book called Slim for Life by Jason Vale? Check out the reviews on Amazon. It's really helped me to change my unhealthy diet habits and I've shifted just over half a stone since mid Jan. x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Leola.  I'm not sure I would bother with the Lister consult if you have already had one from a poor responders clinic like the Jinny.  It is £250 you could spend on acu or expensive supplements.  

I think that diet book you mentioned must be the only one I don't have on my bookshelf.  I know what to do, it is sticking to it that I have problems with.  The last book I bought is a hypotherapy one, I just need to get round to listening to the CD that came with it.

RC.  Happy Belated birthday, RH, i hope you spoiled her 

I am looking forward to steak and chips tonight for our valentines meal.  Tomorrow we are going to China town for dim sum.  I have never been for proper chinese dim sum before as I never know where to go or what to order.  We are going with a friend who apparently knows everything about dim sum, including how to order in cantonese.  then again he does always seem to know everything about everything  

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Lilly7

Tracey, I sound like an evangelist   but the book is really good! It's not a diet book as such, it doesn't tell you what you can or can't eat, but it's really changed how I think about food and what I want to eat.
I'm finding it so much easier to walk away from temptation without much effort. Like you I also have a good knowledge of what I "should" and "shouldn't" eat but sticking to has always been the problem.
Thanks for the advice about the Lister. It makes sense.  One reason why I was wondering about getting their advice as well as the Jinny is because I haven't heard of anyone having the Letrozole protocol here and therefore wondered if it's a realistic option to ask my NHS clinic to consider.


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies  

Im all finished for the weekend.  Well at the cafe anyway    Still got piles of tidying cleaning washing and ironing here, just said to scott wish i had been born a bloke then i could sit down and do fcuk all as soon as i got home    He took the hint and started helping.


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya Girls...

Traceymo..... i havent heard of that concieve plus, but like driver have heard of pree seed and also tried it.... i found it stung a little, but not too bad... im all for trying anything, if it gets us our elusive bfp's then all well and good, if not hopefully it will put a smile on our face's in the meantime...lol ....  Id say give it a whirl, nothing to lose (bar 14.99)... in fact that is very reason im considering taking dhea... i figure if its my eggs that are goosed then maybe thats why im not getting preggo natrel or ivf, so paying out for dhea might spruce my eggies up and get a natural bfp.... lol

Katie... yeh men do get the easier option... thats why my dh infurates me.... excuse not to try again, money... he doesnt have to take all the pain, drugs, jabs etc etc.... blokes...  

Leola... Im not sure about nhs ivf as we have always funded, but i dont see how asking can hurt, and also asking why they wont if they refuse, especially as they no you are a poor responder and had to cancel last cycle...  Wow on the weight loss.... thats great, and whilst u was stimming also...  X

Hi to everyone else.. X


Im still not really speaking with hubby..lol (im so stubborn aand wont budge) but what getds me Aaagh,.... i really didnt want to try ivf no.3.... in fact so bad i was picking arguements in the hope he would say lets not... i just couldnt get into the whole injecting, roller ride from hell and bad news... but he was soo upset ithat i decided of course i want to try again, i was nervous of disapointment, and of course i wanted my lo to have a sibling.... now the shoe has turned.... Aaaagghhhh...... of course its my hubbys fault because oim never wrong....   .,....  I might start talking if he pops up with nice chocs, nice pink champers , nice flowers and a meal... oh and of course a lovely card... if not... he could be in for a rough ride...lol..... And not the sort he would like to be getting!!        


Luv to you all 
Sammeee XX


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Sammee - so sorry things aren't so great with DH - hoping that he has come up trumps with those flowers and chocs.  Agree with the others that men aren't great at coping with all this IVF stuff plus they don't have FF to rely on.

Anne - glad things have worked out for your DH, particularly as it means you can think about getting started with tx again

KC - you made me laugh out loud at your 'hint' to Scott - glad it worked

Leola - there is a girl on my clinic thread (CRGH) who is taking letrazole on her cycle at the moment - if you go on the current thread, its easy to find her, as we have just started a new thread

Tracey - steak and chips - yum!  We are having crispy duck...  Enjoy your dim sum - I find them quite addictive - let me know where you go and if it is any good - always interested in recommendations.

Driver - best of luck with the diet, but I agree with Laura - v difficult to diet on valentine's weekend.  Sounds like plans for your Jinny cycle are moving on apace.  Reading with interest, as 99% sure I will go there next if I get a BFN this week.

Anna - brilliant follies - lots of luck with scan on Monday

Popsi - hope you had a brilliant 'first' weekend with your princess

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - throughly fed up now with 2ww - my calm patience has now completely disappeared and I am feeling very sorry for myself.  Still have a combination of cramps and dull ache which got worse on Thursday and thought it was all over, but no sign of AF yet.  Obsessive knicker checking has started though.  Advice needed though - which is best HPT to use?  And clinic said to test 16 days after IUI - what will happen if I test earlier?

Louise x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Tried the conceive plus last night and it didn't sting!  Not that it is BMS time but I thought on the night before valentines I should do somethign other than turn over and go to sleep!

Samee, I hope DH came up trumps?

Better go, got to get a train.


----------



## Züri

traceymohair said:


> Tried the conceive plus last night and it didn't sting! Not that it is BMS time but I thought on the night before valentines I should do somethign other than turn over and go to sleep!


damn you make me feel guilty Tracey, i suppose as its valentines i should put out today  turning over and going to sleep is the preferable option these days


----------



## Spuds

Evening all

KC - I have just wet self laughing at this 



katie cluck said:


> Afternoon ladies
> 
> Im all finished for the weekend. Well at the cafe anyway  Still got piles of tidying cleaning washing and ironing here, just said to scott wish i had been born a bloke then i could sit down and do fcuk all as soon as i got home  He took the hint and started helping.


Zuri   

Sobroody - Good luck for tomorrow honey xxxxx

Tracey - diets smiets - but i think i may look up the book - we ate stacks this wkend arghhhh !!

Louise hey - know its tough love - sending you loads and loads of        

Spuds
xx


----------



## angel_lass

Hi ladies I hope you don’t mind me posting on here but DH and I are having the cycle from hell and I am looking for some advice from people in ‘the know’!

It look as though this cycle (my first ICSI) will be cancelled . I have to keep injecting until Wed but things aren’t looking good and it will prob be cancelled I am going to ask about converting the cycle to IUI cos I have been taking the drugs anyway and I might as well get the use out of them, the clinic also have my trigger shot so in for a penny in for a pound. They never suggested upping my dosage of gonal f (currently on 300) so I’m not sure what this is about I take it that it’s because I was having such a bad response (1 follicle) that I doubt upping the dosage would make any difference. So I have another scan on Wed and the DH and I are going to go away for a few days and get drunk in a luxury hotel  

At this stage I just have to get my head round the fact that we will probably need donor eggs, I’m okay about that but it would have been nice to see what OUR baby would look like  

Just wishing the days away now and wanting Wednesdays appointment to be over and done with, I suppose me injecting could have made some difference but I think that wont happen and it would take a miracle at this stage!!

Is this the end of the road for us with my eggs? It all seems so cruel to have to face this at the age of 35 (turned a week ago) so I’m not exactly over the hill am I?  Are there any other things that they could try for the next cycle (if there is one)? Is it possible to respond poorly to one cycle and go on to respond better to the next one?


----------



## Miranda7

My first cycle was like that, AL - and it was cancelled. I then pursued the best course of treatment for poor responders, and Robert happened on the second cycle after the cancellation. My DH had been snipped for 16 years by that point, so sperm was also an issue for us.

Don't give up - rethink. 300iu of Gonal F ain't much, but there's not a lot of point upping it at this stage. Most people on this thread have been on 450iu plus a follie 'accelerator' such as Clomid or letrozole.

Have you looked at DHEA?


----------



## angel_lass

Thanks Muiranda7, I havent looked at much to be honest I am still hoping and praying for a miracle on Wed   I honestle never thought i would respond so badly and I dont think they did either given my age. All will be come clear on Wednsday when we go along for the scan and bloods. I am just hoping and praying that this isnt the end of the road for my own eggs, surly there are other things that they can try like you have suggested? I am suppose to be in one of the UKs leading clinics GCRM


----------



## purple72

Hi Angel, I too had a simlilar 1st and 2nd cycle to you, 1st was on gonalf 150 which was upped to 300 then cycle cancelled, 2nd was on 300 had 2 follicles they got 1 egg that fert abnormally! Both on long protocol with Down regg. Told IVF wouldn't work for me and to consider donor eggs or adoption!

Changed clinics to one that was used to poor responders, first cycle was put on short protocol no D/regg, 450 of menopur and got 6 eggs 5 fertilised and even got to put back 2 day 5 blasts! 2nd cycle 5 follies  only 2 mature eggs both fertilised unfortunately both were BFN but we managed to have a natural miracle at the beginning of this year so please do not give up hope but consider changing clinics for any future cycles xxxx


----------



## AoC

Can I just dive in to say, Angel, sometimes it's better to cancael a cycle and try again with a better protocol for you, than try and 'catch' a cycle that isn't going well.      One poor response does NOT mean you'll never have a better result.  Good luck!

 to Team PR.  

I'm resting my fingers, since I've done nearly 25k words in two weeks.  Joints ache!


----------



## popsi

aww ladies my lovely prezzies arrived today from Pink Lining !!! what perfect gifts as I have a pink lining changing bag so now everything matches beautifully... THANK YOU !! XX

sorry i am [email protected] posting at the moment its so busy and visitors are going mad !! be glad when things calm down a little xx

love you all i really do xxx


----------



## angel_lass

Thanks for the responses ladies you have made me feel a wee bit better   I will update you all on Wednesday after I have been for my scan, pray for me in the meantime  

xx


----------



## Malini

Just popping in to say hope you had a good EC ASB and are feeling okay.  Sending you this   and hopes     for a good quality egg.

And for Lou  

Hiya everyone,

Malini xxx

PS Angel_lass - read my signature, hope that helps.   for Wednesday.


----------



## Ourturn

Hi everyone
We got 3 eggs...I am now really worried as its such a small number and from my past history know its unlikely they will all fertilise normally. Just pray they are good quality. Will find out tomorrow late morning if/how many have fertilised.
They changed their sedation policy..same dose but staggered so I was awake for the first part but don't remember any pain.

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Anna     for your special three.  You are very brave re that sedation.  I like being well out of there.  Will be sending the love lab special thoughts tonight.  M xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks M..I was bricking it and asking them to knock me out! 
How are you? When's your 1st scan?


----------



## popsi

Anna... 3 is FAB !!! i am positive for you honeyxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hey Anna-Dinna! That's flipping fantastic chick! And with all the extra gubbins you've been on, who's to say they won't ALL fertilise normally     

hey Popsi-mama! How's the princess today?  And are we allowed to see any photos... Pretty puhleeze!  

Yo Malini - how are ya hon?  Thanks again for emailing that info!  In my usual half-**** d fashion I've now looked at it properly and sent you a coupla questions   I could post them here if it's too much of a PITA to go searching for the email

And how are you Purps? Has that sickness calmed down at all? 

Angel hon - so sorry you haven't responded as well as you'd wished  I can only agree with the others, it could well be tat an increased dose from the START of stims and maybe a different stim drug like menopur could be all you need to make the difference... Also keeping the tum warm and drinking LOADS of water can help those follies grow.. In any case it's FAR too soon to start thinking about DE when you've only had 1 go at ICSI and that not even with the highest possible dose of stims.  Stay  hon and if you really HAVE to cancel this one, hopefully you and DH will still be able to enjoy getting plastered in the posh hotel and then look into perhaps finding another clinic or at least asking this one what they'd do differently given the intial protocl they put you on obviously isn't suitable for you           

KC -   

Sorry gotta rush, the gym calls  love to all!

xxx


----------



## popsi

Nix darling.. no pix for now sorry have to wait a bit longer till its more legal then put some on ** i promise xxx


----------



## Sammeee

AnnasB.... Sending those eggies lots and lots of   ....  

Angel... Whooo, ways to early to start on th DE route, though it is good that you are addressing this option!!... but you deffo need to try again and with a different protocol/ drugs... but things might be looking brighter come wednesday anyways... X

Hope everyone else is doing well... X

Well i got spoiled on Valentines day. despite not talking to DH,,,, so ive let off him a bit now, still not talked about what we are going to do regarding further tx or other options... but i spose we will get there soon!!..

Luv to all
Sammeee X


----------



## Züri

well done on the eggs Anna - keeping all crossed for a good call tomorrow


----------



## mag108

howdy everyone, sorry I've not posted much recently!
I have been reading just not up to much posting [what with being ill in bed for 4 days and before that being way way tooooo busy!]

Just wanted to bob on and say hugs to everyone who needs them

SB:   for your 3! You've done everything you could! 

Mal: hope you are doing ok?

Pops: You must be on cloud 9!

Anne: delighted about Jason and job!

Purps: great that you guys are all doing so well!

Tracey: agree use anything that helps!

angel_lass: sorry your cycle has gone this way, agree so much is down to how the cycle is managed so please dont dispair

Last day off sick, back to work tomorrow. Saw Dr Nardo at St Marys last week re recurrent miscarriage and he has agreed to a hysteroscopy. I felt a bit upset as he said I should have been offered it after miscarriage #2 (Aug 200. Felt very miffed that my other consultant didnt do anything about miscarriages but put me on clomid and set me up for IVF. The consult with Dr Nardo went very well, he seems to be very good (though I didnt mention immunes).

All the pre treatmant blood tests have started. Still hoping to start cycling in March (if they manage to squeeze me in for the hysterosopy...xxxx

Hi to Swinny,RC, RH, LW, LJ, LV, Jersey, Pix, Nix, Sam, Ali, AnnofC, Wishy, Fishy, Beachy, Leola, Veda, Driver, Heapey, Tropi, Mir, LauraB, Steph, Missy, donkey, Jo M, Almond, hunyb and anyone else I havent mentioned


----------



## Miranda7

Ooooh, three lovely eggs! Well done SB!


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Sammee - glad things are a bit better with DH - I am sure you will both be able to discuss tx when the time is right and you have grieved for the bfp

Anna - 3 eggs sounds pretty good to me. I am impressed with your bravery over the lack of sedation - sounds scary!  I am thinking fertilisation thoughts for you...

Angel Lass - I have been where you are - after my first cycle, I was told not to bother with my own eggs anymore and go to DE.  It was the lovely ladies on here who inspired me not to give up on my own eggs.  Haven't got a bfp yet, but know I have done the right thing to keep going with OE, but it is hard to handle the emotions sometimes.  Make sure you find a clinic that is right for you and you trust in - it is really important.

Hello to everyone else and big thank you for all your 2ww encouragement!

AFM - Day 13 today and quite chuffed no sign of AF yet - although not allowing myself to get my hopes up.  Cramps pretty much gone now, but have a bit of a 'scraping' feeling - might be from the cyclogest?  Went to Natural History Museum today - FULL of kids running everywhere - not a good venue for a 2ww-er!

Louise x


----------



## Spuds

Arghhhh !!! just did first viewing on our house today to rent it out - have become middle aged fuss pot !!! 

First scan tomorrow xxxx

Will try to catch up on everyones news now - sending loads of      

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## veda

Hi girls.

Quiet here this weekend.
Tropi and louise am sending you both positive thoughts and praying you can chuck away the tampons for the nxt 9 mths!

Sammee glad ur being spoiled. If u can afford another ivf go for it as you sound like ur not ready to give up yet.

Anna 3 eggies fab! It only takes 1!!! Hope barry is singing loud tonight!

Mag 108 excited ur starting soon. Good luck.

Afm back to work tom. Dreading it but have to pay the mortgage somehow! Full of flipping cold so feeling a bit poo! Thanks for all your lovely honeymoon stories. So lovely. My parents are offering thailand to us instead as they have timeshare so think may do that as loovvee thailand. Travelled around after oz and one of my favourite countries. We did luxury in koh samui last feb and was great so we are thinking of a different spot. This time next year we will be in oz for the wedding! After this maybe we will think about ivf again. Who knows!
Hope everyone is doing ok.

V
x


----------



## Ourturn

Angel - its hard but please don't despair...one poor tx does not mean you need donor eggs...just a different protocol, different drugs and maybe a different clinic.    Keep your tum warm, drink lots of water and get as much protein down your neck as possible! 

Anna - v impressed re your writing! 

Louise - I DID have sedation...but they staggered it this time ie administered it in stages. Didn't feel or remember a thing past the 1st 5 mins. When do you test? have everything crossed 

Mag - what was wrong..do you think you picked up something from your LIT donor?  

Spuds - good luck for tomorrow  

Thanks for the encouragement everyone, just hope we get some good news in the am. We have spent a fortune on immunes Taking dh to the nurse so she can teach him how to inject gestone into my ****! Drugs have worn off and feeling quite sore! So glad I'm not working this week.

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Anna - wehey  sending loads and loads of     for those 3 golden eggs xxxxx good luck for tomorrow honey xxxxx

Angel lass - just want to echo what the girls have said here xxx I think its too early for DE but good you are managing to think about it as an option - I am wishing you loads of luck for Wed but if its not a good cycle please dont despair - have a think and have another go honey xxx

Sammeee - pleased you got spoilt on Valentines love x
Heaps - hellooo xxxx nice to hear from you 
Mal - a zillion of these  
Nix - how you doing ? your cheery posts keep me grinnin 

I'm in a weirdly positive slightly anxious though not completely bonkers like first cycle mood !!    

Love to RC RH LV KC Anne Tracey Pix Louise Mags Veda and all the PR Gang  
Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

Spuds good luck for scan tomoz sweetheart        

Annasob barry white cd now on mega blast in every room for for eggies and swimmers       

Louise hiya hunny       winiging its way to you     

Mags glad ur feeling better hunny    

Im like mags at the mo ladies, not posting much but am reading.  Think i am starting to go into my "cut off" mode as i did before my last 2 cycles    No idea why i do it tbh, just seem to isolate myself somehow so that i dont have to explain things to anyone(usually why it hasnt worked)


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all, hope you all had a lovely weekend 

Anna - well done on 3 eggs  -    for 100% fertilisation, and lots of    that this iwll be your successful cycle 

Louise and Tropi - good luck for testing and really hope you get a BFP   

Angel - welcome, good luck with converting to IUI    I agree with all the others have said re not giving up on your own eggs yet, at your age even with low reserve it really does only take one, as the eggs you do have are more likely to be chromosomally normal - good luck hon   

Heaps - good luck for starting new cycle at the Jinemed next month   

Spuds - good luck for scan!   

Veda - 

Malini - did you get the list I sent you by email OK, and are you Ok to do it? 

gotta go - V just making waking noises! lots of love to all! xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Kate -   I do the same with my 3d friends during tx. Post only when you are up to it.

Steph - thanks. How is the lovely Vivy?

Found out yesterday that a friend we're not so close to anymore is pg again via **..she will only have around 1.5 years between them. Can't help but feel envious. She was the one who tried to emphasise with me saying how hard it was for the year she was trying when her af kept comming....boo flippin booh hoo!   IF has turned me into a bitter horrible person


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies, hope everyone is doing well  

AnnaSB, fab news on your EC today, 3 is fantastic, I have everything crossed for fertilisation tonight      I hadn't realised it was so soon, I'm sorry for being so rubbish, big hugs lovely.

Malini, how are you feeling chick? I hope all is well.   

Katie, not long to go now, try to chill if you can and enjoy your last shots of JD for a very long time!   

Spuds, good luck for tomorrow  

Heaps, wonderful news, when will you be out in Istanbul?

Mags, brill hun, let's hope all goes smoothly ready for March, it's only round the corner  

Hello to all the other lovely ladies, been very very busy so hope I haven't missed anything important  

Love LW xxx


----------



## purple72

just a quickie for AnnaSoB Congrats on 3 eggs hunny!!! Sending you Barry white vibes in the lab of Lurrvvvve tonight!

Love to all, busy making nappy cakes for two friends, one who's just had a baby girl and one who's expecting a boy!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## LV.

AnnaSB - Yipppeeee for your 3 egglets. Let's get that Barry White on girls! 

Spuds - good luck tomorrow darlin xxx

Kate - big kisses

I resigned today - yiipppeeee!!! Over the moon, only 2.5 weeks left at work with my holiday taken off. Quite scared by the "Anatomy and Physiology" humongous book that arrived fron Amazon today though. I think I need to find a crash course in being clever very soon

Love to all, sorry this is quick

LadyV xxx


----------



## Donkey

Evening
Sorry I haven;t been posting much, a bit  like Kate tx is approaching at the end of March and I'm starting to feel excited but also terrified that it might fail    Kate we ill be cycle buddies.

RC A very belated Happy Birthday, so sorry I missed it, I hope you had a good day and were spolied rotten    I'm soooo glad to be on half term, I bet you are too.

Anna well done on getting 3 eggs   for fertilisation.  I hope all the immunes does the trick  

LV congratulations on resigning, how exciting...how scary!  

Purps and Malini, I hope our pregnant girls are looking after themselves


----------



## Donkey

...screen went funny  

Heaps good luck   hope all goes well

Anne fab news on Jason's job I hope dh gets an offer like that soon, he's been out of work for nearly a year  

AOC fab writing, I'm impressed  

Steph, vivvy looks gorgeous in her photos  

Love to you all
xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Donks me you and zuri i believe      for us all.

Gotta tell you about scottie today and another one of his scottie isms.  My brother has done his back in quite badly and one of his friends does the healing massages with stones etc etc.  Scottie was telling me about it and said yeah cos apparantly she uses all this healing stuff called "yakky".        I said do you perhaps mean "reiki"        Couldnt stop laughing for ages, still tittering about it now. 

Nearly as bad as the "dyslexic" chicken wings he commented on once  (he actually meant anorexic as they were so thin and tiny)


----------



## Ourturn

Lady v - what will you be studying?

Kate  

Donks, LW  

Purps - ms any better?


----------



## purple72

Bless you for all asking about my MS, it is alot better I think, now just get nausea first thing and if I go too long without eating, but usually remedied by a Bassetts mint cream or two   I have my booking in appoint with midwife on Thursday and next wed 24th I have my nuchal Scan. Hopefully then I can settle a bit more.

Hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## laurab

SB - 3 is my favourite number. Very lucky.    

Love to all XX


----------



## Spuds

Ello again

Stephjoy LV LW KC and all - thanks for your good luck msgs for tomorrow xxxx

LV Hooray for notice day xxxxx 

KC - I know love - its a weird time b4 a cycle xxxx 

Me n DH have however cracked up laughing at your scottyisms - DH said easy mistake to make lol !! xxxx

Purps    good luck with the midwife honey xxx

Love to all
Spuds
xx


----------



## popsi

kate LMAO !!! at scottie isms lol

another funny story to share.. my BIL was here yesterday and we were talking about teething powders for our princess and my BIL said "oh you can get great teething powders made by Dr Whites !!"... well me and DH were pi$$ing ourselves laughing.. he of course ment Ashton and Parsons.. but where the hell Dr Whites came from i dont know LOL !!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna (SB) - fab news on your 3 eggies, you do know that "3 is the perfect number"     for a good fertilisation call for you today.

Purple - hope your midwife appointment goes well

kate - I do execatly the same when starting TX, pull back from friends and family as it's easier not to have to explain etc etc

Spuds - hope your scan is a good one    

veda - hope work goes Ok today  

LV - fab news on the resignation, sending you some    as it looks like brain power...  

Louise - good luck for your OTD, you are being very good not testing early    

Popsi - loving reading your diary every day, have you had your last present from Blooming Marvelous??

mag - glad you had a good consult with Dr Nardo

Heaps - ooohh sounds like you are getting ready for the off, are you going to the Jinny next month then?

tracey - I have never had any issues with pre-seed stinging

Sorry girls feel like I'm missing loads but work is manic and been feeling a bit bleurghh with AF from hell that arrived on Valentines day (thanks beatch perfect day to arrive  )


----------



## Züri

So after 10 miserable sore boobed, migraine filled days on the pill I took my last one yesterday and today I am going for my down reg shot - now I have sleepless hot sweat nights to look forward to - oh the joys 

AnnaSB good luck with the call today, all crossed for you x

Malini how are you doing? you are being very quiet, when's your scan? x

Kate not long now!


----------



## Malini

Ah Driver, that's so mean. Poor you.  

Yes, Steph I have got the list and will spend some time with it after I get through this week.  Not a problem at all but my head in its own drama at the moment.  Hope you and Vivvy are well.

Lou -    

ASB - Waiting for this call are probably my most scary and horrifying times in my sheltered, fortunate life.  I feel for you right now and am practising my yogic thinking and keeping you in mind as much as possible.    

LV - Woohoo.  Here's to a life of helping and healing yourself and those you treat.  I am full of admiration.  You are clever, you've made this all important leap.

Mash -     for a good first scan.  

Many of you trying soon, and I understand the protectiveness you feel about yourselves and the potential responsibility of information sharing.  I have had some very unwelcome 'out of the blue' PMs since I had my news full of support but also a slightly patronising 'be grateful you've got this far'.  I am VERY GRATEFUL but also terrified, and no matter how hard I try I can't get rid of that feeling and feel sad that 'people in the know' are making me feel badly for being conflicted.  Life is already complicated but IF makes it sooo complex.

I haven't wanted to moan too openly on this board but fyi my beta 30dpo was 2711, so still very worried for my scan this week - have been told there is a good chance I'll have a blighted ovum while another more optimistic OB has said my numbers are low but ok.  I will update you all but please PM me or get someone else to if you would rather I do this more discretely.  I have always admired how you all celebrate a bfp on here and then the growing bump but I, for one, haven't always felt totally OK about it although wished I did.  It is not a nice thing to admit about yourself but there it is - I am envious of even PR bumps.  

There's so many of you and my head is all over the place - not sleeping well for panic attacks - but I carry you all in my heart always.

Malini xx

PS Zuri, we were posting at the same time.  Donkey advised me to take Vit b6 for night sweats and it helped a lot. The ocp made me miserable too and I was on it for over 35 days ... thanks Dr Sher ... but between it and cetrotide my e2 was the lowest ever, so I hope it is worth it for you. Thanks for asking after me.


----------



## popsi

morning ladies

driver.. no have not had a parcel from blooming marvellous yet   

malini.. i am very sad to read your post and to hear about your PM's... I for one love reading about your news and offering support if and when needed .. i am so sorry xxx

zuri.. morning xx

well not sure what today holds considering lunch out but will see how things go lol x


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini -   what day is your scan? No discretion required as far as I am concerned, I want to support you as much as I can through these difficult and stressful times  

popsi - just emailed them as staus of order is showing as "status unavailable" but they haven't emailed me saying there was a problem


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri  

Malini   I am   your scan is ok next week. I know its hard  


Just had the call, 2 of the 3 have fertilised. As long as they cleave ok they will bring et forward to tomorrow, as they said there will be no selection. So will get the call tomorrow am and hopefully have et at midday.

Anna x


----------



## laurab

SB - Fanbloodytastic news!      for 2 lovely embies to get back in there tom.  

Mal - You feel how you feel hon.  We are all here fr you and maybe I'm not the best person to say this as I have had my babies but I think you should post and let us know how you are feeling.  You are not posting pictures of your nursery decorations on here (yes other people have done that!!) you are telling us how scared you are about losing your baby that you have tried so hard to get.  You don't have to feel grateful... you can feel grateful when you are holding your perfect baby in your arms.   XXXXXXXX 

Morning all... sorry I find it hard to catch up after being off for more than 12 hours!!


----------



## H&amp;P

SB - fantastic news,  that they carry on dividing for you to have Et tomorrow


----------



## Lilly7

Malini; Sending you lots of    . Laurab has put it so perfectly! Please share as much as you want to . . so that we can do our best to support you.  Sending so many         for your scan this week. x 

AnnaSB; Great news  . Sending lots of     for tomorrow. x 

x


----------



## purple72

Malini hunny so sorry that you've had that response.

There will be time enough to feel lucky as wonderful Laura has said when you hold that baby in your arms.

Infertility is a journey and TTC is an incredibly painful part of that journey, but it doesn't end with a BFP it just moves on to the next part of the journey. Which is just as lonely in the real world and so we seek comfort with those we have shared parts of our journey with. Looking on FF it doesn't end when you have that baby or babies in your arms either. IF is something that is always with us. being blessed with the next stage just brings so many other hurdles.

Like Laura maybe I'm not the right person to say this but please continue to share your journey. I for one (and as you can see I'm not the only one) want to support you in the next stage of this journey!

Keeping everything crossed for your scan this week, hopefully you will see what we all hope for you.

Big hugs

AnnaSB hunny congrats on your two embies, hopefully they will be snuggled up inside you soon xxxx

Sxxx


----------



## laurab

Leola - Hows the cat situation?  

Morning Purps!

I should go get dressed.


----------



## purple72

Good morning Lovely Laura! I'm not dressed either if that makes you feel any better   

How are the little one's after their Jabs? I giggled at your money saving shopping trip yesterday forgetting your Cash card! Thank goodness you had some vouchers!!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Malini

Oh SB, I am THRILLED.  That's a great fertilization rate and the chances are very good now that they have started that they will continue to do what they should.  YIPPEEE.    and special    for your precious two. So pleased.

And to Popsi, Driver, ASB, Leola, Purple and Laura - thank you.  

I didn't make it clear but the PMs are not from anyone off this thread (I forget how public posting here is).  

Laura - you're the best person to write what you did because I know you worried and fretted and wished very hard for your three lovely cherubs, and please don't think I begrudge you a moment with them.  In fact, I am in awe of how well you cope and know that if there is a grand plan you were the right one for the challenge of three  I crumple if I have to do two things in a day.  What you said is very helpful.  

Likewise to you Purple.  So pleased you may be able to breathe soon for a bit and maybe even enjoy it all for a moment.

Driver - My scan is Thursday morning.  I will post here asap but likely it will be Friday.  Thank you for your support.  I hope I can offer you some whenever you need it.  

Morning Leola.  How'd your herb/acu appt go last week?  Have you made up your mind about the Lister appt?  I can drive you South if that helps with the decision at all.

Popsi - I cannot tell you how much just being you and posting your story about your princess has helped dh and me through some of our worries.  We know a family is possible when we read what you've written - and a jubilant, loving and in no way 'second best' one at that - and that is what we are trying to hold up as our primary wish.  I hope the sharing has been cathartic and helpful to you because the positive energy you have given out is priceless.

Two more sleeps and I'll know something.  A final   and a   for Anna.

M xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Laura.  
The cat situation continues! I've just advertised him on gumtree but perhaps the price is putting people off. I'd be happy to give him away if I found a home where I knew he'd be adored and well looked after . . . . but I'm not sure that putting this in the advert is the best way of going about it.  x


----------



## veda

morning girls

well thought i was in work this morning so got up and sorted, went in and was met by "what are you doing here!" turned out i had written all my off duty in wrong! (although this happened recently so not sure if im the one thats wrong!) so home i went. actually in tomorow and thurs instead.  

malini keep   not too long now and im praying all is well for you and your bean. its impossible not to worry but numbers dont always tell the story so keep  

purple marvellous news about your mw booking. which hosp are you booking in? 

anna fantastic news about your 2 embies. barry must have sung his socks off last night!

ok. have done the housework and dont know what to do with myself now.....

v


----------



## tropifruiti

Just popping on to say that did not get to OTD this time - well i did but decided to wait a little longer as i thought it was a bit early and as it so happened AF arrived on the same day. Obviously disappointed but spent a lovely weekend in Edinburgh and had 2 glasses of wine and a gin and tonic which cheered me up. We are calling it a day now- was a bit tearful yesterday but we know it was a long shot and were pleased to be able to get through to transfer this time. thanks for all your suppport. It has been great . I will probably be flitting on and off until we decide whether we want to go down the adoption route or not.

Lots of love


----------



## laurab

Oh Leola -   When I told tim he was gonna drive up and collect him! But I just am not sure I can handle any cat stress .... would be fine if they all got on but I know often you have to deal with weeks of fighting and picking up poo! Maybe I'll check out your ad...

Mal -  

Purps - You know I haven't been shopping since begining of Dec.... first oportunity and I leave my card... what a doughnut.  

Right non-IF question... should I get myself a iphone? am due an upgrade and can get the basic 3g on my current plan for £99.... is that good? Or should I shop around... I'm with orange at mo.  I could get a 24 month contract and get it free.  Are they good? Meant to pop into the ornage shop for a fiddle yest but forgot (yup I have NO brain) won't get to shops again for months no doubt..... so its online ordering.... well? Opinions please!


----------



## angel_lass

Thanks for your help and support ladies  , im on the countdown to the bigg deciding appointment tomorrow at 10.15am I will let you know how I get on but i have a feeling that nothing is happening 'down there' as I dont feel a thing! If I have one egg then we might still go to EC but that means that we wont get our refund of £2.5K for another go but a shot at something is better than a shot at nothing eh? And it only takes one (trying to think positive  )

Im glad I found this part of the board you have no idea how much hope you have given me to carry on with my own eggs, now i just have to win the lottery  

xx


----------



## laurab

Tropi - I'm so so so sorry.  

AL - I never felt anything going on 'down there' either.


----------



## Lilly7

Malini. .

The acu/ herb appt was very good. I was with her for almost 2 hours and she was very meticulous (if only the allopathic doc's I've seen were so thorough!) wanting to know all sorts of details especially about my AF's. She spent ages checking and double checking my pulses etc and then said that she wanted time to properly think about my prescription. 24 hours later she called to say that it was ready for me to collect and I'm now on day 5 of the herbs. She seems to be a really nice genuine woman . . and it's such a change to be treated by someone who isn't rushing, looking at the clock to see when your times up . . but takes the time necessary. I'll keep you posted as to how it goes.   x

I'm still not sure re the lister! Initially I thought definitely but then when I got the protocol from Jinny I wondered if it's necessary . . or if I might just confuse myself! On the other hand my consultant might respond better to  suggestions from the Lister.  I'm not sure what to think? 

Thanks for your lift offer. xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Tropi - huge   to you and DH, so sorry to read your news, take time to get over this cycle and then you will be able to make your decisions about moving on and your next steps with a clearer head. We are here whenever you want to chat or vent.


----------



## Züri

Anna fantastic news on your embies xx

Tropifruiti I am so sorry it hasn't worked for you - Calling it a day must be a very tough decision but sometimes we just have to do that - I think this will be our last go too, I am not putting myself through this time and time again

Malini I am so angry you have been receiving PMs of that nature! I really do not understand women, we are our own worst enemies and I hate the jealousy/*****y nature of some women towards others, IF is a terrible thing and to be made to feel bad because you are quite understandably nervous in these first few weeks of pregnancy is just wrong, I hope the culprits are reading this and feel thoroughly ashamed   I am over joyed at any pregnancy news on this forum as I know how tough we have all had it - I admit to being more over joyed at BFP news from this particular thread though 

Anyway Malini STUFF those nasty bitter women and please carry on posting in here about your worries fears joys aches pains ANYTHING that you are experiencing, we are all here for you

rant over 

x


----------



## Lilly7

Tropi, I'm So So sorry.       for you and DH. xxx

Laurab, Let me know if you (or anyone else) want the link.  
The only issue with him is that he's been kept as a house cat and therefore isn't streetwise like a cat that has gone in and out all it's life. I've been given strict instructions by his breeder that I can only re-home him to another indoor home. Apparently over the years she's had so many people who bought cats that then got run over or stolen . . that she now stipulates indoor homes only in her contracts. x


----------



## Malini

Oh Tropi!  I am sorry.  It is so hard to endure that letdown from the hope of the 2ww and all the effort you put into your cycle.  Please come back to us if/when you want and don't feel obliged to catch up or say the right things - we will all want to support you if we can again.


----------



## Malini

felt odd to not give Tropi her own post, but ...

Cheers Zuri   I love your rant.  Those PMs I mentioned haven't been intentionally mean or hurtful, just pragmatic and along the lines of congratulations for getting this far, that is something in itself.  I do know that.  I am grateful to know that my body can do smthg I believed it couldn't BUT as in many things in life 'almost' isn't what I really want - or any of us do - so I felt confused that I was being given the 'this is a good step' lecture when actually what I need atm is 'this sucks but I am still hopeful for you' which is, of course, exactly what you have all done. I too feel a special sense of glee when there is good news on here.

Leola - Send me the link for your kitty.  I have a small London circle of friends who only do indoor cats and one of them just lost his.  I can try.  So happy your nice herb/acu woman gave you the time and energy you deserve.  It is worth a shot and one dr told me that he read a report that said the only reason alternative med helps is that the practitioner made the patient feel listened to, and that was the therapy.  He said this to put it down and I thought well it would save the NHS a FORTUNE if being listened to healed the world, why not try it?  

Okay, I am off to wrestle the day.   for those who need them.

M xxx


----------



## laurab

Leola - Post the link... we'll find him a new home. My Persian is an indoor cat, he goes in the garden in the summer for a sunbath but thats it.  Jangles was a house cat til we moved and has been going out since the spring but she only goes in the next garden, we live down a dead end road (whichis mostly populated by 70+ age group!!) so its very quiet.  I still worry though.


----------



## Lilly7

Malini, I've just emailed, and Laura, I've sent a PM.


----------



## SiobhanG

Firstly can I say Tropi fruiti - I am so very sorry. This is all so heartbreaking. I wish you all the best, try to stay strong.
I hope somebody can advise me on the following.
I was due my period this Thursday, but last Wednesday started feeling very crampy, this was quite unusual as I normally don’t cramp before my period.
In fact previously when I’ve had cramping with no bleeding it was when I was pregnant. Inside I was harbouring a secret hope that I may be pregnant.
I woke up yesterday and I was bleeding. I was very upset because I had foolishly got my hopes up that I was pregnant and just as upset that it was my period coming early, as it may mean my cycles are becoming irregular. I happened to have an old pregnancy test at home, so thought I’d just check (out of curiosity) 
Nothing came up in the test window within three minutes – but after about 7/8minutes (the test was from Boots and it said to discard it after 15minutes) I got a faint positive.
I did another yesterday afternoon, and the same thing happened. I did another test this morning and as I suspected it was completely negative, with nothing showing in the test window up to 15minutes later.
Could this have been a chemical pregnancy OR just a dodgy test? If it was a chemical pregnancy, then perhaps I should be going for the immune testing now before I attempt another round of IVF.
I am hoping (yet again) that somebody here can help. I have been so worried about it all and I haven’t even told my DH.


----------



## veda

ok im back

in bed with hot water bottle and stack of mags! i cannot live without heat!

laurab (think its you who asked about the iphone.) omg i cannot live without mine. got one last year on contract and paid 100 quid. thot it may be gimmicky but i would not have anything else now. i use it for ff catch up and ******** and text. hardly ever phone. so well worth it. get one!

siobhan g could it be you had a chemical pregnancy? sound like it could have been to me.

leola i would love a cat but my dog would eat it. next doors cat is currently lying on our spare bed and our dog is lying on the floor crying to herself as thats her sneaky sleep spot and shes pi**ed off that the cat got there first. shes hoping i will let her up with me but im not giving in!

tropi am so sorry for your bfn. i no exactly how you feel unfortunately. i hope you are ok. lots of    to you. sounds like you had a lovely time. princess st is so lovely to walk down and see the castle. have not done it in years but next time im home il try and pop in to edinburgh.

louise any news hope you are ok.

v


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Hugs to Tropi and SG first of all      

Anna- fantastic news Mrs      

Lucy- congrats of yor new venture hun. How was cat lady visit?  

Donks- I am so sorry about your DH job situ hun, somethign WILL deof come up soon for him  

Z- Lots of luck to you hun for this cycle

Love to all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Siobahn hon, is there anyway that you could get yourself a first response preg test? They're much more reliable than the cheapie ones.. Or failing that, is there an Early Pregnancy Unit anywhere near you? You could go along, tell them that you've had a positive pregnancy test but now you're bleeding and basically beg for a blood test at the very least. It does sound like a chemical but you never know....    

Tropi        

Leola - good luck with rehoming your puddycat, I'd definitely volunteer if I didn't live in France 



veda said:


> leola i would love a cat but my dog would eat it.


    If you're bored now you've finished your housework you can always pop over here and do mine...    

Malini - Yeah! Whut EVERYONE said!    I should hope that you've been reassured that noone on here has any problem with your sharing your concerns with us and that you'll continue to do so!    

Yaay Dinna for the fab fert rate!    that they continue to develop!

Love to all, sorry no more persos but gotta schlep to the bank and then.... I might actually go to the gym 

xxx

Oops Hi Anne! 

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Tropifruit - I am so sorry     I think making that decision is very brave. 

Siobhan - the boots tests are NOT very sensitive. Sadly it does sound like you've had a chemical pregnancy, but as Nix said you should get a blood test and get yourself checked out  

Angel lass - good luck for tomorrow    

Leola - glad you had a good experience with your acu  

Thanks for all the positive vibes everyone

Managed to get an accupuncture session booked in for straight after et (fingers crossed) tomorrow which I know I will find very reassuring. DH & I went to see the nurse at our gp's session and he gave me my first gestone shot in my bum under her supervision. Considering the size of the needle it was not that painful, just stung a little. She made him do the drawing up of the drug..he was all fingers and thumbs bless him   He feels more confident knowing that the injection does not hurt me. 

Off to the shops. Going to make a nice curry tonight and prep meals for the next couple of days as I plan to take it very easy after et! 

Anna x

PS Daring to feel a touch hopeful...1st time all our embies made it to transefer, but second time our only embie arrested   both of these make it!


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi

Thanks to all who responded, it's so nice to have this forum to express my worries and get some advice. 
Would a blood test still have the hormone levels in it?
I'll pick up a first response tonight on the way home from work. It's all a bit much at the moment - because either my egg quality is pretty bad as this will be the second time this has happened (my last IVF ended this way) and I've had a miscarraige at 5 weeks before. Or I've now got other issues to contend with as well.


----------



## Spuds

Girls

V Quick one from me - sorry lack of persos - migraine killing me so off to bed ;~(

Good news is got 2 follies on each ovary and a couple of tiddlers lurking - if we make it to 6 thats double what we had last time wehey !!

More good news - I can have 5 units of alcohol a week up to transfer - Hallelujah for that one  

AnnaSB - all the best really sending you these from the heart    

Mal - you too honey xx how dare these 'birds' send you dodgy pm's   let me at em   I love your honesty and relish the fact we can truly say what we think here amongst good friends xxxx

Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Mallini i am fcuking fuming on your behalf      You can post here when you ever bloody well like hunny, of course we are all grateful to get as far as we have, we are grateful to have follies, to get eggs, for them to fertilise, and jaysus christ if one of us gets a bfp i have to down at least half a dozen jd and coke's to celebrate       I dont know if its me, but sometimes i feel when someone has got a bfp and they disappear off the thread i sometimes feel and i dont know how to put this cos i know its not meant this way cos they are only thinking of our feelings, but i sort of feel out of the loop somehow, and because we have been friends and supportive of each other for such a long time now i still want to know how ur doing how ur feeling (ok...and its cos im a nosy cow  )  Anyway thats enough claptrap from me on that.        and       that when u have ur scan you hear a big thumping heartbeat sweetheart     

Sorry ladies back later, gone blank now, its really p 1ssed me off that has.


----------



## Lilly7

Evening all.  

Veda, I hope you've had a nice day chilling. x

Laura, I also fancy an iPhone next. I had to take one of the lads into Carphone Warehouse the other day and whilst I was there I overheard one of the sales people saying to another that she wouldn't ever get or recommend anyone to get an iPhone on any network other than O2. I think it was something to do with the packages and all the other networks being set up so that you can't help but go over your minutes at great expense! I'm not sure if it's true or not but thought i'd mention it.

Angel, sending you lots of     for tomorrow. I had my first cycle cancelled after a week of stimms due to poor response (2/3 follies). I was due to start again this month but at my baseline scan there was just 1 follicle so we are waiting and     that another month may be better for us . It's so hard and my thoughts are with you.
It may well be best to cancel and to see if you have a better AFC another month. If you stopped now you should only have to pay for drugs and monitoring and could save some of your funds for tx at a later date perhaps when you have more info as to what protocol would be best and have decided if theres anything you want to do with supplements etc.  Are you on the short protocol?  

Tropi; more     for you. x

Malini, How's you day been? x

Siobhan,     

Hi Nix, How are things over there? We could always ship the cat over to you  .
DP has just gone to our place for a few days. There's been lots of snow and all the pipes are frozen . .  I think he's sitting by the wood burner shivering! Unfortunately (even though I reminded him last night) he forgot that I'd brought all the duvets back after Christmas to give them a good wash. I hope he doesn't freeze overnight. 

AnnaSB,    

Spuds, Great news on the follies.    

Hi KC.  

Love  and     to everyone else. x

It's very quiet here with DP away . . . and the house is remarkably tidy. Honestly, wherever that man goes chaos erupts and sometimes I think I would be happier if we had separate living quarters. I'm not sure that he would be very keen on the idea though.  

x


----------



## Ourturn

Spuds - congrats on the fab follies, sending you growing vibes      

Came home to find dh tucking into a large white russian because he can drink 'guilt free' now his job is done   can't complain he's working from home and taken half a day to drive round tomorrow (hospital, accupuncture etc).

Might go mad and have a shandy with my curry...woohooo then nothing until otd (assuming I get that far) 

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Spuds - Fnatastic news!

Anne - Do you have an iphone? If so what network?

Leola - That cat is SOOOO cute.    I'll look into the network thing.  I wonder if I should get a blackberry.   That would be free.  I only want something to check FF and ** while I'm on the tube!!   

Katie - I can almost hear you ranting at the comp!  

SB - I think Tim did the same in Turkey!!

Right off to pick up the pancakes off the floor....


----------



## Malini

Now that's an idea Leola. I did mention to dh that we could buy both halves of a semi like helena b-c does with tim; he blanked me! My day has been fine except it was sunny in the Peaks and by the time I got to Ldn it was cats and dogs. I now have a very wet dog. 

Lovely KC - don't fume. No one told me not to post and I will continue to do so - it is just tricky when there's so many fragile hearts on the line. You kind women have showed me that I need to be honest and I promise there'll be no photos of nursery decs 

Laura - am posting from my blackberry which I love but possibly iphone is much better. Bb is Cdn so had to stay loyal but I am tempted. I know Almond loves her new iphone and she isn't one to fall for a gadget.

Siobhan - I was told you cld get a false negative but never a false positive and we have had a case on here of heavy bleeding and then twins. So it is worth getting checked out. Sorry this must be wrecking your head.

Ok off to watch more Olympics. Good evenings all,
M xxx


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Girls..  Just a quicki from me tonight..... im afraid im off to make up with my suffering hubby... lol... ive been cruel long enough ...

Anna.... Brill news on ur embies....    they divide and and easy ET for you tommorow.... Xxx

Katie.... whooo why so mad??... did i miss something??.. okay im guilty of having a quick skim onf the posts tonight ... calm down, stress is bad ya know..  

Jersey.. I had 6 follies.. and got 4 fertilisaed eggs.... its a good number... GL... hey and enjoy ur 5 units X

Siobhan.... ive had similiar happen not to long back, and even hubby saw it, and guys really dont get the line thing... i guess if i got a natural chem then it can work for the full monty also... just gotta catch the right eggy... so as upsetting as it is, try to see the positive side....  ...X

Luara.... i quite facy an iphone 2... and ts my bday soon but hate to say it, no can helpy.... im so not up there with technology, its shameful.... good luck though S


Veda, Anne, Driver, Nix..... everyone else..... HI....

Love to all Sammeee X


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Tropifruti - so sorry    I know there is nothing I can say to make it better but I admire your strength in having made the decision to move on.

Malini - echoing what the other girls have already said, but can't believe that people would send emails like they - it is just weird.  I am just glad we can be honest and supportive here.

Sammee - glad things are looking up with DH.

Leola - one of my friends has a theory that we shod all live in female communes - no men allowed - but we could just invite them over for the odd meal/night etc when we felt like it.  Sounds pretty perfect to me!

Siobhan - can't help on your situation, but am feeling for you - your head must be about to burst thinking of it all.  It can't hurt to find out for sure with a blood test - at least then you may have some answers.

Jerseyspuds - alcohol news sounds good.  I am still gasping for a white wine, but having given up for this long, feel I should stick at it now.

Angel lass - best of luck tomorrow    I had a similar dilemma this cycle as only two eggs and the clinic didn't want to go for IVF.  They made the decision for me in the end and I converted to IUI - in a lot of ways it was easier to have the decision taken out of our hands.  Its so difficult trying to weigh up the options, isn't it, but as this is your first ICSI, it might be better to cancel and try an alternative protocol with an extra 2.5k in your pocket.

Anna - brilliant embie news!  Chuffed for you!

Re: Iphone debate - I have a vodafone one.  I love it and wonder now how I ever managed without it!

AFM - 14 days down!  Started to get scared about result now though.  Still have weird scraping feeling and awful sweats last night.  Clinic says to test 16 days after - can;t decide whether to do it Weds night as I have to work Thursday and it would give me an extra 12 hours to take in the result before I have to face the world and behave normally.

Louise x


----------



## veda

hiya

laura b im on o2 and pay 35quid a mth for unlimited usuage. oh my screen is jumping everywhere. hope you can read this.

malini i also love to hear of the bfps and would hate for people to not post. 

im a football widow tonight. so munching chilli crackers in my sick bed. its amazing the amount of snot i can produce! oh well work tommorow. does anyone feel a bit deja vu?!!

v
x


----------



## veda

louise our posts crossed. 

i think your willpower is legendry! i am always a sneaky early tester! i just cannot last. but are you not asked to test 1st morning pee as contains more hcg? 

no af is good. im v excited for you. my evil bad side says go do a sneaky one now! but my good angelic side says no wait! im a gemini and allowed to have split personality!  

good luck anyway!

v


----------



## laurab

Can you believe I told tim about my iphone debate and he has gone and ordered himself one!! Its free if we get a 24 rather than 18 month contract...... his is coming on Thursday...... oh I could have one Thursday tooo...... I'm so rubbish with making decisions!


----------



## Spuds

Girls

Sorry to pester - my head is in agony - does anyone know if I can take anadin extra when stimming - it has asprin and paracetamol in it - from memory we can only have paracetamol arghhhhh ?

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## veda

go for it laura (the only negative is they have crap battery life. as you have to charge them every 24hrs.) 

v


----------



## veda

spuds

i took asprin after et as read it could help with implanting and the consultant said it was fine. i dont think it would be a problem while stimmimg.
v


----------



## shortie66

Spuds i was advised on my last cycle it was ok to take as paracetamol never seems to work on me


----------



## Lilly7

Just doing an online order for vits etc and as DP finally agreed to taking some supplements I wonder if anyone knows of anything that's good for men with Azoospermia? 

Also, does anyone know if Pycnogenal and Oligopin are the same thing? Both seem to be from French maritime pine bark but the place I usually get my supplements from only sells Oligopin . . which they think is the same thing . . but not entirely sure .
Or can anyone recommend a good place to buy Pycnogenal?

Laurab; isn't he just gorgeous! Even more so in the flesh.   
Go for it with the iPhone  

Malini, I think that seperate living quarters is the way to go  . HelenaBC is clearly a wise woman!

Louise, funny, I also have a friend that has similar ideas!  
I'm admiring your patience.        

Hi Heaps.  

x


----------



## Spuds

Veda n KC thank you so much      desperate I am to get rid of this migraine xxxxx

Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

Another scottie ism to liven the evening up ladies

Just said to him Cheryl Cole is miming, look how far behind the song she is with her lips.

His reply

"She cant be miming its a live show"      

He really cant help it you know, he was born blonde


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - I want an iphone! Thing is if I can hold out until December I will get one free with an upgrade (orange) when my contract runs out. Orange is the only network reception round here so I am stuck. That said I think I read they do the best deal for a contract iphone, ie free with a 24 month contract from £30 per month. As long as I had unlimited internet access that would be my prioirty (so I could go on ff freely at work  ) Currently only pay £15 per month..unlimited texts decent phone but don't browse the web as it would be horribly expensive on my plan.
DH has an iphone and loves it but being o2 can't use it much at home!   He couldn't wait for orange to bring it out! 

Louise - can't believe you've not done a sneaky test yet! 

Kate


----------



## fluffy jumper

Katie, I loved that scottie ism.

Malini.  I agree that separate living quarters is the way to go, if DH is away (doesn't happen often enough) I can keep the house much tidier.  Every few days I have a rant I CAN'T STAND LIVING IN THIS BLOODY MESS, it is not that bad, just that there is stuff on every surface in every room. DH just roles his eyes and carries on being untidy.
I can't beleive that anyone who has suffered long term IF or multiple failed cycles can fail to understand that we can't just celebrate a BFP, we worry like mad until we get to the magic 12 weeks - and beyond.  I can imagine exactly how you are feeling.  I remember sitting waiting for the scan feeling like I was going to be sick.
Just try and get through the next couple of days.

Tropi.     I don't think it is possible to make decisions for a while.  Good luck with whatever long term decision you make.

Louises.  Many clinics say test 14 days post EC.  I must say I can never resist testing early.  If you get a BFN you an still keep a bit of pma til OTD and if you get a BFP you are obviously pleased you tested early.  I know many others are much more disciplined and properly wait to OTD as you can be surer of the result.

Laura.  I got an iphone on orange at Christmas time and I love it.  I am not usually a gadget fan but I love my iphone.  I am actually having some trouble with email on iphone at the moment but orange have a dedicated iphone support line which they answer really quickly and they keep calling me back to check how my problem is progressing.  I went for a pay £125 for the iphone 3gs with £39 per month contract for 18 months I think.  I didn't feel I would spend enough to get the free iphone.

Leola, I have bought DH both Zita West and Marilyn Grenville fertility vits.  Both seem about the same.  Both bought online

AnnaSB.   for your two eggs, good luck for ET tomorow, I had pre and post Acu, have you considered pre as well as post?  My orange deal with iphone is unlimited internet browsing but a fair use policy, they told me that if you get to a point when you have downloaded too much they would send you a text to warn you.  I was worried that I woudl end up with a massive bill (one of the directors in my office ran up a bill of £999 in one month - not on orange - god knows what he was downloading !  )


Heaps.  I am fine thanks for asking.  A bit worried about my forthcoming trip to Africa (worried about everything going wrong with the training I have to do when I am there).

I held a 6 week old baby today and it strengthened my resolve to give tx another go.

Did anyone have pancakes tonight.  I really enjoyed my lemon and sugar ones.  I am giving up chocolate and sweets (and maybe coffee) for lent - eeek.  I always give up choc, which after a couple of days is fine, but never tried to give up coffee before, it is not the cafine withdrawal I am worried about but the social going for a coffee.

Sorry for no more personals, got to get back to trying to work out why when I have imported my itunes music back onto my PC from a memory stick it only imports some of the music.  Been driving me mad for 3 nights now.

Love to everyone
xxx


----------



## laurab

SB - Good luck for tom!!

I've done it... I went for the £35 a month contract as I use my phone alot, can always downgrade if I'm not using it.  free iphone, 24 month contract.   I looked at the other networks and orange are the cheapest and I'm with them anyway.  Its being delivered on Thurs (I'm at work...grrr) and tim ordered same one so we can sit at opposite ends of sofa and ingnore eachother... sooo excited! I'll be able to keep up with you all on the tube to work and at college now! hoorah!

I had jam on my pancakes (baby leftovers) will have the rest for lunch tom with lemon and sugar on.... mmmm

And yes.... ahhhh seperate living quarters.... now that would be lovely!


----------



## fluffy jumper

When I got my phone you had to spend £75 per month to get a free iphone so I paid £125 to get a £39 (or maybe it was £35) a month contract.


----------



## kazah

Hi all,

I am researching about which clinic to choose.  I have already had two cycles on NHS, but unfortunately were unsuccessful.  I have an AMH of 3.9, although my FSH was 3!  (This was taken about a year ago).  I was wondering which clinics are best for dealing with poor responders.  I was tossing up between the argc and crgh, but I have been told Lister is good for poor responders.  Any advice would be great.  Good luck to you all!

Karen.


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all - quick one as really tired and should be in bed! 

Tropi - so sorry it was a negative hon - sending huge    please come back and let us know how you are feeling when you are up to it 

Anna - well done on fertilisation!  - good luck for a smooth ET - sending some serious sticky velcro-vibes to your two lovely embies   

Malini - huge    am sorry if someone has upset you, I am sure we all appreciate you being honest on here - you have been such a wonderful support to so many of us and always have a lovely way of putting things, I know we are all    that things are going to go your way and that all will be well at your scan and you will see a lovely heartbeat. I understand why you have a lot on your mind, you really don't need the list too right now  I am continuing to update the list that I have on my comp, will try to keep it up and happy to do so until/if/when you feel ready... no worries   

Pops - really enjoying reading your status updates and diary on here - so happy for you 

Gotta go, V stirring! - lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning all.

Good luck for ET AnnaSB.  

Heaps, Thanks for the info.  Gosh, at healthy direct it's less than half the price! I'm getting the feeling that Pycnogenol and Ogligopin are just very expensive brand names for the same thing ie French maritime pine bark!? 

Louise,    

TraceyMH, thanks for the vit info. Will have a look. The stuff your DH leaves everywhere sounds very familiar! It drives me bonkers! 

Laurab, Wooo Hooo for the iPhone! 

Hi and welcome Kazah.   From what I know the Lister are very good with PR's and also the Jinemed in Turkey. I'm sure that someone else will be along to advise you soon. x

Morning Steph. You were up bright and early . x

Hi to everyone else. xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Morning girls

just a quick one from me.  Thinking of testing tonight with FR test.  Does it matter that it is not first thing in morning?  It says in instructions that it is Ok but wanted to know your views.

PS It is not patience that is preventing me from testing so far, it is fear...  Have got quite used to blissful ignorance and allowing myself to imagine I am pregnant.

Louise x


----------



## Lilly7

Ooops, I knew i'd forgotten something  .

Pops, I hope you all have a lovely time celebrating your Princesses birthday.


----------



## Little Me

Anna- Just want to wish you lots of luck today   

Louise- Lots of luck for testing but I'm pretty sure the first wee of the day is better. Saying that, I'm not 100% certain as I've never got to test personally.
Good luck anyway xx

Love to all.

The B I T C H arrived last night 
I'm beginning to hate her     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Thanks again everybody for the response. 
Jersey Spuds: Great news on the follies. Fingers x’ed for you.
I decided not to do another pregnancy test. I think I’d just drive myself mad. I’m not sure whether it will make any difference to anything. Although I may email the Jinny and let Dr Munip know – in case he wants to recommend anything, as I am due to go out there for tx early April. Sometimes it’s hard to cope with everything happening to your body. Any twinge or pain I get now – I fear that it’s menopause finally kicking in.Upwards and Onwards.


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> I'm beginning to hate her


 only beginning   don't quite believe that

Anna - good luck for today

Louise - I would wait until the morning to use FMU    (actually I wouldn't cos I'm a serial tester but that is what I am advising you to do  ) I have a good feeling for you   

Siobhan - , are you going to Turkey or Cyprus?
Popsi - Happy 1st Birthday to your little Princess

I want an Iphone, I want an iphone......is there a stamping feet emoticon, I get a mobile through work (the oldest Nokia you have ever seen, not even a camera) but can't bring myself to spend money on another phone when I can call and text as much as I want on that one for free (can you tell I'm a Yorkshire lass )

kazah - welcome to the thread, sorry I don't know much about the London clinics but know there are quite a few ladies on here that do.


----------



## laurab

Driver - Buy one buy one buy one!!!!!  Go on you deserve a treat... its prob the equivalent of a days menpor or a blood test!! Go on... it'll make you happy for a very long time.... just think you'll have all of us in your pocket at ALL times!  

SB - Come on lovely little embies... get back in the warm and snuggle down for 38 weeks.   

Lousie -


----------



## Miranda7

Louise - just hold your wee for three hours and try. And look at this site: www.peeonastick.com


----------



## SiobhanG

Driver 22
I am going to Turkey. Wanted to go in March but Dr Munip suggested April - think he wants the DHEA to kick in.


----------



## laurab

Anyone interested my mate who went to Turkey and had quads (3 put back one split) is on Channel 5 news tonight at 5.30 and 6.  Talking about treatment abroad (jinemed).  Hope they treat her nicely.....


----------



## Han72

Hola PR peeps 

Has anyone heard from Malini
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - sounds like my work phone really basic..but I can't use it for personal calls/texts so I have a personal one too. That said its no bad thing as I can keep work and home seperate...once had a supplier call me 8pm on a Friday!  

Thanks for all the good wishes...they worked! Didn't get the call from the unit until 10am, by which stage I was in tears convinced it was bad news. But both embies divided, both top quality (grade 1)  , one 2 cell and one 6 cell which they said is good for day 2. DH has called them Sean and Sophie (apparantely girls divide more slowly). This tansfer hurt but was the smoothest so far...probably thanks to x2 diazapan. Had my accupuncture and now watching a film in bed. 
So that's one major hurdle overcome. Just praying all this immune treatment will let my body hold onto them. OTD is 3rd March.

Anna x


----------



## Han72

YAAAAAAY Dinna


----------



## laurab

Nix - Is it Mals scan today? Thought it was Friday?  

Sb - Wooo bloody hoo!!!!    Come on Sean and Soph!     Blimey 6 cells... mine were that on day 3!


----------



## Han72

Dur... I fort it was today innit


----------



## laurab

Hmmmm maybe.  Had in my head Friday but my head isn't that reliable!  

If its today malini ......


----------



## Ourturn

I thought Malini's scan was next week?


----------



## H&amp;P

I thought it was tomorrow? Gonna go back and look now.....


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini said:


> Driver - My scan is Thursday morning. I will post here asap but likely it will be Friday. Thank you for your support. I hope I can offer you some whenever you need it.


 I was right 

Anna - fab news, take it easy PUPO lady


----------



## Han72

Blimey, what a shower we are     Well at least Laura and I had the right week Dinna    Honestly anyone would think you'd had something else on your mind recently    

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies 

This is being typed in Istanbul in the same hostel (and on the same sofa!!) I posted when I was having tx back in October - happy memories   

Tropi           so sorry that things didn't work and       for whatever you decide to do next - we're here whenever you need us.   

AnnaSB -         for  ET today. Just seen your post         for you, Mrs PUPO and         for Sean and Sophie   

Louise - you are supposed to use first morning wee as that is when the HCG is more concentrated - so if I were you I'd wait (and then get up ridiculously early like 4.30 am    ). I am       that tomorrow brings good news.

Mag - hope you're feeling better now     

Leola - do you get half term with your job? Hope you feel better soon     Can't believe we're away all this week and will miss all the Enders excitement     - I only hope I can watch the recorded episodes before hearing who dunnit.
I think if you're still unsure, then go to the Lister - yes £250 will help towards the next tx but at least you'll feel that you've done what you can - and who knows, when the NHS use the recommendations and it works, you won't need to pay for any other tx    I reckon RH would love the idea of separate living quarters - not sure I do though.   

Spuds         for those follies and hope the migrane has gone.   

LJ - lovely to see you and so pleased that things are going well for you and Monty   

Malini - lovely to chat last week and        for your scan tomorrow - am       that you see your LO's heart beating merrily away.        I'll reply to those PMs of you want    

Nix -      at your list. Ca va?   

Sammee - hope you and DH are now all sorted - the making up can be quite fun      If your DH is anything like mine, then RH used to hate seeing me get so upset when things didn't work, and was desparate for me not to have to go through that disappointment again (and this is in addition to their own sadness at it not working). I also know how helpless and frustrated he used to feel that there was nothing he could do to make it better.

Tracey - are you staying with CRM for your next tx and are you still on their list, I can't remember?    I've not heard of conceive plus but we too used pre-seed in the vain hope it might do something - we only used the once TMI alert - it's very sloppy!!!! 

Angel - welcome - I'm sorry that your cycle might be cancelled - I've been there and it's not a nice place      . If you pay for your tx, you could consider a tandem tx with the Jinemed in Istanbul - they will treat you at the same time as your donor so that you can use the donor eggs if you don't respond with yours and they do ICSI as standard, so you don't have to pay extra for it. 300 Gonal F is not the maximum amount of stims and there are other alternatives to Gonal as well, so I would certainly give your eggs another chance if you can. I did the tandem tx after my cancelled IVF cycle and am really glad I did.

AOC - I am so impressed with your word output - do you still have 8 villains or have some been bumped off   

Popsi - hope you, John and your DD are enjoying her first birthday - it must be such a special day for you all       

Heaps - so excited for you and DH - and what a perfect way to cure the moving blues - will you be seeing Dr Munip - he is gorgeous and so gentle.    

Steph - Vivvy's piccies are gorgeous - thank you so much for sharing them on **  - you and Paul must be such proud parents.   

LV - congrats on resigning and hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you - you'll be back into the swing of studying before you can say Anatomy and Physiology   

Donkey - hope you are having a chilled out half term - can't believe your tx starts so soon now - the time has flown by.    

Zuri - good luck with the down regging.    

Veda - hope today back at work was OK     

Laura - enjoy your iphone - I have a really basic Nokia that does nothing apart from making and receiving calls and texts - I bet you'll have great fun playing    

Siobhan -        sorry that your hope were raised and then dashed. Dr Munip is lovely and they do say it takes 3 months for the DHEA to kick in.

Anne     - sorry the witch has arrived but means that Prague will be a great time for romantic      

Kazah - welcome   - the Lister is good with Poor responders, as are the Jinemed in Istanbul.

Purps- glad the MW went well and  glad that the sickness is getting better.  

Driver - we could start the I want an iphone/we've got a basic Nokia thread     Mind you, Laura's comment about the price in terms of drugs was a great sales pitch and got me thinking - I'm not from Yorkshire or Scottish but RH has seen how my Mum spends money so has trained me to be really prudent - I can out miser him now   

KC - thank you for your post about people disappearing when they get their BFPs - I always feel a bit guilty that we have been blessed when others are still waiting but would hate the thought of not staying around to say hello and to offer TLC when needed (and to giggle at Scotty's words of wisdom!!). It's getting close for you now isn't it - I'm so excited for you.     

Thank you so much for all my birthday wishes - we had a quiet evening in as we had an early start the following morning to visit my Mum over the weekend. We then flew to Istanbul yesterday and went to say hello and thank you to Romina and Dr Munip this morning. Imagine our delight when Dr M scanned me and gave us 2 fab 3d photos of Chip - we were only epecting to say hello and deliver chocolate  - that's what I call fantastic personal service. RH was very impressed with the Jinny, Romnina and Dr Munip, having not been here with me in October. And Dr Munip now knows what sex Chip is, although we don't want to know!!! It was lovely to see Chip doing so well, espececially as I still can't feel him move yet. He is definitely a thumb sucker though   (at least I hope he's doing that rather than picking his nose  ) We then came back via Taksim square where I got caught up in a riot last time - we only saw a little demonstration today. All the staff at the hostel, the kebap van man and the head of the taxi rank all remembered me and are really pleased for us. I'd forgotten how friendly and helpful everyone is here - and it's a great place to chill, which is what we are both doing.

Love and       to you all  - sorry to all those I've not mentioned.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Nixf01 said:


> Blimey, what a shower we are    Well at least Laura and I had the right week Dinna  Honestly anyone would think you'd had something else on your mind recently
> 
> xxx


        
It's Purple who has a scan next week on the 24th (and shhhhh we do too on the 26th shhhh)


----------



## Little Me

**** y - Lovely to see you, have a fab time       

Anna- So happy for you     

Hi Nix  

Laura- I'm gonna try and get Jason to remote record our Jinny friend as I prob won't be home till 6.30 
I am looking forward to it


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Big "me me me" post I'm afraid.

Just had a call from The Lister - our initial consultation is booked in for the 7th May, with a view to tx in June. Problem is, we were planning our DE cycle at CRM hopefully May / June time. B*gger. Don't want to mess up DE plans as they are by far our best hope, but don't want to miss out on one last shot with my old eggs. I suppose our only option is to delay DE cycle until we get a chance at The Lister first, but it's more and more delays, and I only have until november when I am 40 and my NHS funding expires.

I can't believe how p*ssed off I am about this - absurdly so. Think it's the DHEA kicking in.     I know I should just be grateful for the free go, which is fab, it's just that we FINALLY had plans for a way forward. It's been 4 YEARS since our last tx (for varied reasons), and I'm FED UP OF WAITING!!!!!!! Horrible to admit, but I even get jealous of you lot being able to at least have tx.   I'm constantly treading water.       I will NEVER be pregnant at this rate. I odn't actually believe it will ever happen, something will always get in the way.     

Sorry - way too     for personals now - will be back when my head is out of my own ****.

Jo.


----------



## Ourturn

Dooooh! Good Luck Mailini             

Nix - good job I'm not at work this week...I would be making some major c*ck ups! 

Jo - what a pain. In your shoes I would push back the de tx as your age will have a much smaller impact on a de cycle. Best to have your last go with your own eggs first. The nhs should welcome this, if this works they can spend your funding on some one else. 

RC - that is fantastic service! 

Louise -        

Have sorted out my lad retest from my bed. Blood forms and containers being sent via Dr G, DH & I are booked into the nuffield to have blood taken Monday. Just need to work out the best way to get my blood sent from here to london to arrive Tuesday am. Fedex won't do it (would need 1 package per week), dhl will but charge £78  . Think Royal Mail Guaranteed by 1pm might be my best bet! 

Anna 

PS watching Benjamin Button...its quite slow!


----------



## Malini

Hi all. I am here and not scanning until tomorrow. You can all guess how I feel so won't go on. Am just about to go out for dinner with a friend who knows nothing so that should distract me.

Hurrah ASB. Sooo thrilled your two did their thing and are safely in their mamma. Now you stay put and I will respond to your PM soon. Big ta. If you get stuck I am driving from home to London on Tuesday.

Hurrah again for RC, RH and Chip in 3D. Cool. Enjoy the beautiful Istanbul.

So much more to say but gotta stab the gestone, get dressed and keep the overactive mind busy. A big hug and a kiss for all the care. I will text Nix regardless tomorrow and she will let you know.

M xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - thanks but a lady on another board has told me royal mail do next day delivery by 9am so will go for that. 
Good luck hun, will be thinking of you and willing everything to be ok


----------



## LV.

Anna - that's so fab, I'm thrilled for you! Barry White doens't half pull it out of the bag some times.

Malini - Think the girls have said it all, please keep posting. You've been such a lovely support to so many gals here and your posts are always so elloquent and lovely. Lots of    for tomorow. 

Spuds - Congrats chicka! Well done you and your lovely ovaries!

Anne - how is the Cyprus research going hun? We are seeing a rescue kittie tomorrow night! 7 month old little ginger boy called Yoda who sounds perfect. Not sure about his name but DP seems to love it.

Kate - hows that countdown going?

Zuri - hope you get some respite from your headache soon hun. Are you having any acu? I don't want to be preaching the wonders of it to all now I'm a tad biased but my acu lady has got rid of some hum dingers for me in the past, just a thought and    for you too.

I've missed loads, sorry... Just not enough time (I don't know how you do it RC! Lovely to see you enjoying Istanbul btw)

It's D-Day for us tomorrow. We have the consultant appointment to find out whether DP's reversal has been successful. Eeeeeek!   the gods have been kind.

Lots of love to all
LadyV xxx


----------



## Han72

Aww Jo hon     it's like waiting for a bus innit?  Wait ages for a chance to cycle then 2 come along at once AAAAARGH  I think Anna's right tho hon, it does make sense to take the go at the Lister and push the DE cycle back...  and with any luck you won't need the mouldy ole CRM cos the Lister's gonna get you preg!       

Yo Malini - hpe you have a good time tonight hon and I'll be looking out for your text tomorrow          

Ooooh LV - hope it's worked hon      and I'm looking forward to hearing all the scoop on the acu course!  Did you apply for a student loan btw?  I'm hoping to start the course in Sept but started trying to fill in the application online and it's a flipping nightmare!

KC - am LOVING the Scottyisms   

RC & RH - Yippeeeeeee! 3D Chippeeeeeee! (I am a poet and I didn't know it  )  Glad you're having a fab time, please send me some warmth, my feet are like ice blocks over here!

Whoops chuckles is home and demanding attention (who needs a baby when you've got a hubbie    )

Taraaaaa! 

xxx


----------



## laurab

Mal - What time? Good idea get out and get distracted.  I'll be having everything crossed for you. Am at work tom so won't log on til late tom but will be looking out for good news for you.  

Spuds - Another scan tom?

Jo - I hate waiting.  But as the others have said best get your OE cycle done first.


----------



## LV.

Ooo Nix - are you applying to LCTA? I hope so! We can be course buddies! I couldn't get a loan as this is my 2nd degree and I wasn't eligible apparently. I can dig out my application form if you need a hand, what bit are you struggling with? Mine was total waffle to be honest


----------



## purple72

AnnasoB Our PUPO Lady! congrats hunny! will keep everything crossed for the 3rd March!

Jo Bummer as nicks says never rains but it pours, go for Lister first IMHO

Malini hunny, I know how terrified you are, but we're all praying for you!!!

Laura  

Spuds    things are going to plan!

Nix hunny sending you some warm vibes, we had a warmer day here today 12 degree's mind you temps dropped now!

**** y Instanbul hey! so glad you got to see chip! MW is not till tomorrow but welldone for remembering my scan, will be thinking of you on 26th!

LV must be exciting to start your course!! such a lovely profession you'll be training in!

Oh running out of brains now Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## angel_lass

Its been cancelled and we have put our name down for the doner eggs    reading between the lines i dont think they will agree to me using my own eggs. I am officially on the scrap heap at just turned 35..!! They mentioned the valencia option but thats not really and option for us financially. We have a review appointment with Dr Guadoin in early March so we will see whats what then. I asked the nurse why i was on such a low dose of gonal f and she explained that Prof Flemming has done world wide research that shows negligible response with a higher dosage so there isnt any point upping the dosage. So its just a waiting game now. I think I am ok about it i mean sure the baby wont be genetically mine but i will carry it, give birth to it and bring it up, to me its nuture not nature if that makes sense? 

Thanks for your support xx


----------



## purple72

Angel hunny PLEASE do not take this Dr's advice as Gospel! at lot can be changed with a different drug/dose/protocol. I STRONGLY recommend changing clinics and having at least another go!! I too was told as you were on 300 gonal F!! I then cycled at Lister on Short protocol on 450 Menopur and got 6 EGGS 5FERTILISED and I got 2 BLASTS

No matter what world wide research he's done he isn't an authority on dealing with Poor Responders! I too was told there was no advantage to changing drugs/protocols/ and no advantage to higher doses from Prof Tim Childs at Oxford. HE WAS WRONG HUNNY!

At least consider a 2nd opinion 

Big hugs because I know the pain you're feeling now, but there are other options xxxx


----------



## mag108

....just quickly bobbin on to say a big congrats to sobroody.....!!!thats fab! You did very very well!.......


still very very tired and think I have candida again following norvirus. It makes sense that I am run down with all the crazy shennanigans of Athens x 2! and a busy work schedule.

Roll on spring, roll on summer

XXX
RC and RH YOU GUYS ARE IN TURKEY AGAIN!  XXXX


----------



## Han72

LV- bummocks so I won't be able to get a loan either then! I started to fill in the application online but kept getting distracted so the flipping thing kept timing out. But why didn't it just reject me out of hand when I said that I'd already done a degree   I'll probably give it another go when I'm not trying to do 10 things at once! But if it's a matter of wasting an hour or however long on filling in all the info only to be told that I'm not eligible anyway, I'm likely to chuck the computer off the balcony   

Angel hon      I'm so sorry chick. But that nurse is talking b0ll0x, that extra 150iu can make ALL the difference for a poor responder, and Prof Flemming is quite welcome to KMA!!!  The decision to move to DE is a big one so don't feel pressured into it hon, but I'm definitely with you on the nature vs nurture thing.  Once that bubba is growing under your heart, it's just as much yours as if you'd produced that l'il eggie yourself hon      

ooh wotcha Mags 

Yo Purps 

Now I'm sneaking off again, so if you could all please stop posting now, I won't be tempted to stay logged on and keep clicking "show new replies"


----------



## Miranda7

Odd how we've never heard of this Prof Flemming and his worldwide research on a very active thread for poor responders, innit?

Angel - I'd seriously discount this man's theories.. they just don't hold up to any scrutiny.

Sorry your cycle was canceled, birdie.


----------



## angel_lass

ladies your posts had me in stitches   surly with an amh of 0.7 its game over, is it even possible to get any eggs from someone like me?


----------



## laurab

Angel -   Ohhhh I'm mad!!! It may well be the case that a further cycle on a dif prot and drugs may make no odds.... BUT I think there is a huge chance it will make a difference. Gonal F did nothing for me. As the others have said each cycle is different and even on the same drugs there may be a difference. IF you are happy to give up and get an ED fab, your success rate will improve hugely.... but there is no rush for that. Ohhhhhh I'm mad... writing you off after 1 cycle and not even on full dose of drugs.....   Go have some wine and eat a big fat greasy take away!


----------



## purple72

It's always possible hunny!! 

I don't think you'll ever suffer from OHSS  , but never say never! That's our mantra and we have a very healthy and thriving PR bumps and Babes thread and most of us have been given the same speech you have hunny!!

Take time to recover from what you've been through in the last few days, but stick with us and if you need any pointers, we'll all help! We might not have done World Wide research but we have proved a lot of these professors and Doctors WRONG!!

Also As Laura says If DE is the journey you end up on in the end then that's wonderful too and it will be a baby made in your body with your flesh and blood, however it's not your only option at the moment, not by a long way xxx

Big hugs sweetie BIG HUGS xxx


----------



## laurab

Pah AMH smachhh.... its a number... Mirandas is about that and mine was 2 on the other scale so 0.something when I had 7 eggs on my cycle.  I really think you deserve to give your body another go, may make no odds but at least you know then.


----------



## Han72

Yeah! Whut they said! Angel, just cast an eye at Mira's signature and tell Prof Fleming to pucker up!!!


----------



## Ourturn

Angel - DO NOT TAKE THEIR WORD AS GOSPEL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get another opinion. I really think you need to try another protoclol before moving onto de, Different stimms and dosages could make all the differences. With my first iui I was on 4 amps of menapur and got to follies...for next ivf they moved me onto 6 amps of menapur and I got 6 eggs! Dosages do make a differences. Gonal F may not be the right stimm for you.
It makes my blood boil when consultants who are not PR experts think they are     There is nothing wrong with moving onto de BUT ensure you have exhausted options with your own eggs 1st.

In your shoes I would get a consult with the lister or jin in turkey.

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Angel - the girls are talking sense honey. I think most of us here have been given the DE speech at one point or another and there's plenty of PR babies proving those docs should eat their words

Nix - to be honest I didn't look in to a loan that much so don't take my word as gospel as I also had a CCJ from my last student loan! Oh those young reckless 20s, eh? I moved house a trillion times and never told them, didn't pay and they whacked me with a judgement so doubt I'd ever get another one. I have got an email from LCTA saying they have student loan designation I can forward if you haven't got it already.

xx


----------



## Rural Hick

Rural Chick said:


> I reckon RH would love the idea of separate living quarters - not sure I do though.


Depends on visiting rights!  


Rural Chick said:


> If your DH is anything like mine, then RH used to hate seeing me get so upset when things desperate, and was desparate for me not to have to go through that disappointment again (and this is in addition to their own sadness at it not working). I also know how helpless and frustrated he used to feel that there was nothing he could do to make it better.


Too true.  It is the sense of helplessness that is so upsetting.  Sadly that often results ın me reacting in the wrong way. 


Rural Chick said:


> Steph - Vivvy's piccies are gorgeous -


.... and where did you get her collection of hats? **** y ıs very  as she  hats! 


Rural Chick said:


> - I'm not from Yorkshire or Scottish but RH has seen how my Mum spends money so has trained me to be really prudent - I can out miser him now


It has taken 23 years of training!  


Rural Chick said:


> It was lovely to see especiallyo well, espececially as I still can't feel him move yet. He is definitely a thumb sucker though   (at least I hope he's doing that rather than picking his nose  )


Only you could thınk that!   


Rural Chick said:


> We then came back via Taksim square where I got caught up in a riot last time - we only saw a little demonstration today.


That was after the Polıs chasing the crims fell over spectacularly and the other lady whose car was being towed climbed into the drivers cab and got her car released.... 

Thank you to all of you ladies for puttıng up wıth **** y's thoughts on here - we both really appreciate your help and support. To any of you whose DH or DP's are reacting strangely or need to ask questıons tell them to post on here. You all understand how awful IF ıs, but we men react differently  to you. All I can say is that the goal is worth the struggle and despite having been a sceptical individual at times (it is my nature ) nothing can exagerate how proud I am of **** y and Chip.  Not to say that I don't tell her off from time to time, but she would think I was hıdıng something otherwise! 

Good luck for all undergoing or perparing for treatment - it will be worth it in the long run and just keep your eye on the final goal. I agree with the generally expressed view that the Doctors aren't always correct, so keep asking and trying other clinics and opinions.

RH


----------



## Kittycat104

Girls - you are all right re testing, so am waiting til tomorrow AM.  So only 8 hours to go (presuming I dont wake up at some ungodly hour....which is quite likely).  Trying to distract myself by listening to Take That and eating brazil nuts.

Sorry for no personals tonight - concentration a bit lacking.

Louise x


----------



## shortie66

Mal good luck for tomorrow sweetheart      

Annasob woooo hoooo congrats hunny     

Louise good luck for tomoz     

Hi everyone else, sorry crap post again my head is up my **** at the mo    going further into hibernating mode but am making myself go out on satday nite with my fertile friends.  They are all good friends and so supportive, just dont wanna have to talk about whats happening at the mo if that makes sense.    I can go through it in my head on my own or with scottie but find it hard to write or talk about    We havent told anyone when our test date will be this time, wse have just told them about 16 days after we come back so hopefully we can either enjoy the news or sob our little hearts out.     its the first one


----------



## Spuds

Evening All

KC -       thanks for getting back to me so quick on the ol migraine - was really struggling last night and       for you n Scottie - know what you mean - you just have to talk to who you can when you want and we are always here for you 24/7 lovey and if you want to hibernate thats fine too as long as;

a) you have chocolate
b) you have non alcoholic lager -  works for me xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Me again 

Sorry been cr*p posting recently ;( so flippin busy (which is good !) only 4 weeks to finish job - 4 weeks 2 days to move and 3 weeks to otd arghhhhhhh !!!!!!

Angel lass - DO NOT BELIEVE THE BONKERS DOCTOR !!!! Go to Lister and/or another clinic that knows about PR's and get some decent advice love - sorry to be so harsh but Im so cross at how you have been treated - I had a similar experience with Kings and the girls here have had a bad time of it and it really is a nonsense - I think my amh is 0.8ish and first round 3 follies 3 eggs now on second round and 6 follies so far on only 300 gonal - same protocol each cycle and v different result !! Keep on this thread and we will guide you through and if - when the time is right a move to DE may be needed so be it and that is wonderful too xxxxx

Siobhan - thanks for your good wishes xxx
Laurab  - how on earth do you remember ?!! but you got it right scan 2 tomoz !! xx
SoBroody - I am sending you so much love and   honey - what fantastic news - love it !!!! 
Purps - thanks hun - my head is up my rse at the min but I think you have scan soon ?
RC n RH - you two are amazing - so lovely to hear from you where it all started !! DH is really thankful of your help RH xx
Mal - not enough space for the      want to send - everything crossed love xx
LV - thanks for your wishes - off for accupuncture Friday - wish it was you treating me  
Nix -     

Love to all 
Spuds
xxx


----------



## laurab

Louise - Oh I rekon you'll be posting us about your BFP about 3.30am!    Sleep tight

Good luck spuds!!

Ohhhhhhh iphone tom!!!!!   

Trying to get early night but struggling to uplaod a video on **..... anyone else having trouble on there?


----------



## Donkey

Anna fab news on being PUPO    

Malini, I don;t understand how ANYONE can be horrible to you, you are so kind, supportive and thoughtful.  Please continue posting I for one definitely want to share your journey and meet your gorgeous baby.  

Kate I had a phonecall today, I start sniffing Mon15th March and start stimming the week commencing 29th March - have to wait for a call that week to be more exact  

Spuds take care and stay  

Jo I can totally understand you being so upset and feeling that time is passing by.  If it were me I would do the free go with my own eggs first, for closure if nothing else  

Love to everyone else
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Laura 

Iphone smiphone   so jealous !! DH would be climbing the walls if I told him you were getting one - he has been bending my ear for over aflippin year - then when went to get it we couldnt cos have to get it in Jersey and they are megabucks cos no deals like we get here grump grump - after all that - enjoy yours he he he   

Thanks Donkey xxx

Oh Jo - so sorry I meant to send you a message too - you are really going through it at the min love - thinking of you and sending some of these   

Spuds
xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thanks girls for understanding about my little strop. I feel really ungrateful. When Dp came home I off loaded on him, and he pointed out that it's only 2 months (after 4 years) and gave me the biggest cuddle ever. I felt so much better. And you're all right, of course we must try The Lister first. I just hope if we turn a donor down at CRM first that we get offered another before the funding expires in November.

Angel - i totally agree with what everyone else has said. I was on Gonal F 300iui too and responded VERY badly - from what I've heard menopur is much better for poor responders. It will be interesting to find out - I am trying a new cycle at The Lister in May/June this year with a different drug regime / protocol, so will see how I respond. My AMH is 0.7 too.

Anna SB - great news!!!!!! Are you PUPO now??

KC - i can totally understand your feeling about this cycle. We're all here for you.  

Malini - OMG, big day today. i can't imagine how you must be feeling. I will be thinking of you and   that it is good news. I want this SO much for you .     

Louise - have you tested yet!!

Much love to you all, lovely girlies,
jo x


----------



## Züri

Malini wishing you lots of luck for your scan today big hugs and positive thoughts to you x

Anna congrats on being pupo with two top little embies 

Louise good luck testing today x

Jo sorry you are feeling all messed about - I can understand the frustration of not knowing what to do but I agree with the othres do the Lister cycle first then see what happens - hopefully you wont been another cycle after 

RC enjoy your hols

Angel  

Laura I love your ******** video - pure comedy 

x


----------



## Lilly7

Morning all. 

Malini, thinking so much of you this morning and sending     and     for your scan today.  

Love to all,

More from me later. x


----------



## H&amp;P

malini -


----------



## Han72

So do you want the good news, or the good news....?

[fly]*MALINI SAW A HEARTBEAT LA LA LA LALAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!*
[/fly]
                                                                                

The sac was, "a bit small" but the sonographer was "unphased" so it's so far so good for Mini-Malini 

Er... can you tell I'm a bit excited        

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Woohooo....how FANTASTIC! Well done Malini! 

         

Ania x


----------



## H&amp;P

OMG that is fantastic news,      , go mini malini


----------



## AoC

Oh that's just fantastic, Malini!  So happy to hear that!  And so bloomin' outraged to hear people had been telling you that you 'should be grateful'.  There's no contract we sign that says all fears magically evaporate at BFP, first scan, 12 weeks.... we've been through a beating, and those fears hang on.

You feel what you feel, sweetheart.  If you're over the moon, that's fantastic.  If you're still scared, that's okay, too.  We want to hear about , and support you through, both scenarios.


----------



## Han72

hehehe I just watched the ** vid Laura, FANTASTIC!  Looks like Ed got a bit jealous of not being in the limelight tho!   

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Woooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - Malini that's brilliant!!!!!!! so so pleased for you!!!!!!! That's one hurdle over with. I hope you can finally start to believe this preganancy is going to work out. Much love to you both,
jo xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Fantastic news Malini....woop woop x x x


----------



## Miranda7

Hooray! Great news Malini!


----------



## Han72

Wotcha Heaps!  ARGC in April methinks 

Hey Beachy - what's happenin' hon, you've been very quiet lately 

I'm hungry....


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - I've just heated up my left over chicken curry (even toasted/ground own spices) and having it with pitta bread....YUM   Needed something to break through this blinking cold I've developed!


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Nix    i'm not bad just a little lost....


----------



## Han72

Why're you lost chickie-egg  

Dinna -shurrup about your chicken curry!  I'm doing this stupid detox thing but have the dubious pleasure of living with 2 blokes with heeeeyuge appetites and the deal is that we all take turns cooking. I'm such a numpty I went and made chicken flipping curry even though I can't have any and I swear I can still smell it now!

BTW Did I mention that I was hungry....    

xxx
xxx


----------



## Sammeee

Malini Hunni......       .... so glad ur scan brought you good news, and hopefully some re-assurance too....  

Annas...... Pupo Lady,     ^reiki Hope the 2ww is kind to you  XXX

RC RH.... Ah bless.... how lovely of Dr. M to 3d you, bet that really made your hols eh XX

Angel.... bloomin DE speech i tell ya, ur Dr sounds like a right quack to me.... you havent even finished ur 1st attempt.... dont give up girl, deffo try again with a different clinic/protocol etc... GL x

Hiya to everyone else  XX


----------



## beachgirl

Nix    just feel out of everything..no plans for treatment..don't want to adopt for a couple of reasons so feeling on a limb really..


----------



## purple72

Oh Malini hunny such wonderful news to log on to!!!! So VERY pleased for you!!! Big hugs xxx

AnnaSoB DON'T Talk of curry DH won't make me one    Lucky you!

Beach    

Laura Fab Video!!

Nix All praise to you on the detox!!!!  

Sausage how's the plot coming along?  

Hello to everyone else, had booking in app with midwife and student this morn! Don't you just know it DH knew the student from when she did placement in NICU (small world) All went well am now proud owner of a set of maternity notes  

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## AoC

Squeee you have maternity notes!!!



purple72 said:


> Sausage how's the plot coming along?


It's insane.  Totally tonto.

ONE day I will write a book with a simple plot... one day... 

I'll try and come back more in March, but Feb is for writing.


----------



## Lilly7

Malini; That's fantastic news!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Any news from Louises?

Malini, as I said, wonderful wonderful news.  You and DH so deserve some good news.  How are you feeling?

Sorry Nix and Purps, I just had a wonderful curry for lunch.  Dosa with lovely lamb filling.

Back this evening when I get home from work.


----------



## Han72

Tracey        

Sausagio - at least you have a plot, I lost mine some time ago      

Whooo Purps, get you with the maternity notes    Gawd, this is ridiculously exciting, with all the good news we've had on here lately I can't stop grinning    

Beachy -       ok, I can understand being hesitant about adoption, but can I ask what's stopping you from planning another tx, if that's not an indelicate question

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps said:


> Does anyone know if I could bottle it and fly over with it You know what I mean!!


  , I know you can definately take it over but not sure if it needs to be frozen, try asking on the Jinny thread as I am sure someone posted about being a drug and sperm carrier the other day.

I'm offsky home now and off work tomorrow and probably won't be around this weekend, so hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Han72

Hiya

I was reading Merrian (hope I've spelt that right!) diary and she was shuttling sperm  for other FF'ers between Dogus and Jinny. She said it was frozen.... hope that helps!

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Malini - yayyyyyyyyyy!!!  so happy for you!   that your pregnancy will run smoothly from now on, and be happy and healthy 

AnnaS - yay!!! PUPO lady! rest up hon and hope the  doesn't drive you too batty! 

Angel - as others have said, your consultant is LYING to you by saying you only have a chance with donor eggs (grrrr  it makes me so angry too, so many of us on here have had the same BS and gone on to have more eggs on subsequent cycles/babies!) there is no way he can tell that from one cycle and an AMH of 0.7 - as Laura and Mira said, their AMH was around that mark, and PaulB/Jennig on this thread had AMH measured at 0.4 in 2008 then went on after negative/cancelled IVF cycles to get pregnant naturally - twice! Please don't give up and I hope you manage to get a second opinion at a clinic who will give you the correct handling of treatment for a PR  If you *do* need DE one day, after trying again with your OE, then that will be fine too, this is what happened to me and I am so happy with my daughter, but I can honestly I don't regret trying all those cycles with OE first, it's a process I had to go through to get here - your IVF journey is in your own hands and doesn't have to be dictated by one doctor. Good luck! 

Haven't been able to get online much as little V hasn't been well, think she has had a bug - high temp yesterday/sick/very sleepy/clingy - still a bit clingy but a lot brighter today though, so she is on the mend! 

Gotta go - lots of love to all, wherever you are with things!   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * Ali27 * 2nd IVF - Lister - was due to start June 2009 but relationship ended * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Donkey * 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - start sniffing 15/03/10/start stimming week commencing 29/03/10 * Jo McMillan * 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner * Lincs Jax * Testing with the Beer centre following 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle due to start soon - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/01/10 - (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Slycett (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January '10 - EC 18/01/10 * Jerseyspuds * 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '09 - currently downregging (if that doesnt work - then its DE in USA in December 2010) * Sobroody1 (Anna) * 3rd IVF - flew to Athens for LIT first, for LIT - currently stimming - EC 15/02/10 - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - ET 16/02/10 * Zuri * 2nd IVF - Switzerland - currently downregging * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Louises104 * 2nd IVF - poor response/converted to IUI - testing 18/02/10 * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Elinor * 3 more IUIs following 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks +2  * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * PamLS * 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - due to start again January 2010 * Peewee55 * Natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  Back to DE - hopefully January 2010, Dogus Cyprus * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Swinny * Natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09 (following 3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09)  Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT before trying again - now considering tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Almond * 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  * Anne G * 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  no more TX now with own eggs - DE only option- hopefully April/May 2010 * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Driver 225 * 2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/10/09  * Emak * 2nd IVF - July/August 2009 - 2 eggs collected/1 fertilised - tested negative 20/08/09  - hope to start tx at Lister in Jan 2010 * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Heapey * 2nd IVF - January 2010 - ARGC - cancelled due to runaway follicles  - starting again February 2010? * Jal * 4th ICSI - Lister - October 2009 - tested negative 28/10/09  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg * Ladyverte * 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Leola7 * 2nd IVF/ICSI - February 2010 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 7th IVF/this time with IMSI in Paris & immunes via Dr Gorgy in London - EC 07/11/09 - 4 embies from 8 eggs - ET 10/11/09 - 3 transferred - tested negative 23/11/09  - hoping to try at ARC again in March/April 2010 * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * Wing Wing * 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - EC 21/09/09 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertlise  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Babyspoons/Spoony *  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - due ??/??/10 * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Bugle * 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 - tested positive 24/08/09 - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls!- due ??/??/09 * Hayleigh *  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - due December 2009 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza * 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Lightweight *  on 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) - first scan ??/??/09 * Malini *  on 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - ET 19/01/10 - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive 27/01/10 - first scan 18/02/10 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Nikki2008 *  after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM -  due ??/??/10 (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) * PaulB & his DW Jennig *  - natural surprise! due ??/05/10 - also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 * Purple72 *  - natural surprise! tested positive 01/01/10 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) - next scan 09/02/10 * Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  on 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 - 3 blasts transferred (+ 3 frosties) - 1 heartbeat detected - due 06/07/10 * Sam22 *  natural surprise! June 2009 (after 1st IVF April '09 - Lister - was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy - due 22/02/10 * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * Suzie W *  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - due ??/??/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
When Will It Happen? *  born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## lucky_mum

Please let me know if I have anything wrong - thanks!


----------



## Han72

Aww hugs for Vivvy      

Hey girls, could those of you who were having problems with the screen jumping with Internet Explorer tell me whether the problem is still happening? Admin have tried to do a fix so I'm just asking around to see if anyone can confirm if it's worked or not...

Cheers!
xxx

PS yes Steph, you need to change mine to say Nix is having twins from the ARGC in time for Christmas 2010


----------



## Ourturn

Louise - hope you are ok!  

Steph - thanks for the list

Nix - wow detox..that's will power! When you tx do you have to come to the uk for your drips? 

Popped into town and ended up sponsoring a dog for the dogs trust! She caught me at the right moment. The moment she started talking about their awful histories, tears were streaming down my face and I was signing the direct debit form! I've sponsored Jakey a springer spaniel, who was so badly beaten he kept having fits....with care he only has a fit every 6 months   

I'm having a little light brown spotting...do you reackon this is down to et yesterday?

Anna x


----------



## Miranda7

Nix - you have to switch on 'Compatibility View' under the Tools menu. Then it stops jumping


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna.  I think it is very common to get spotting after ET

Nix.  My old PC is buggered at the moment so have been using one without explorer 8 which was causing the problems. As soon as I use my old pc again I will let you know if it is fixed.

Started using my new Clearblue Fertility Monitor today (always wondered what the acronym CBFM meant).  Lets hope I am like one of the people they use to advertise the thing saying "I tried for ages then on the first month of using the monitor I fell pg"  .
then again, I can't get pg this month due to the malaria tablets I have to take.  Bloody typical.  I will probably be away during BMS time anyway!

this site is terrible, I am still at work rather than on the train home because I can't log off FF


----------



## Spuds

Malini WeHaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!! Brilliant news honey                            

Girls - quick log on from me - am out with my 'school' girlfriends tonight and my best friend/more like a sister really went to the Lister (with a push from yours truly) and will be announcing she is expecting twins !!!! I have to say this is going to be one of those pregnancy announcements I am truly ecstatic about !!!!!

Love to all 

  to Zuri n SoBroody re treatment xx

Second scan for me first thing - oddly calm though was bonkers at the garage and complaining like a banshee and they gave me a bottle of champagne !!! if only I could drink it ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kittycat104

Unfortunately, a BFN from me - as much as I willed that second line to appear.  Having a large glass of wine and have shed quite a few tears and no doubt more to come.  But we have to keep going don't we and I need a plan.  Thinking of Jinemed next and maybe taking DHEA - how do I get it and do I have to see my GP?

Can't face telling people yet - supposed to be meeting up with some girlfriends (and their babies) tomorrow - have already cried off...

Just wanted to finish by saying thank you for all your support - don't know what I would do without you xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Louise           I'm so sorry - you and DH look after each other and enjoy the wine tonight. I don't blame you at all for crying off tomorrow - and for as long as you need to. I agree it is good to have a plan. You can get DHEA off the internet from Biovea and other places. Easiest thing to do is to type it into google. Take care


----------



## Rural Hick

Louise

Sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you this time.  Don't hold back on the tears, but your plan sounds a good one.

You don't need to go to the Dr for DHEA, but I'd suggest that you do read up on here about it first - Search for DHEA posts from Little Jenny as she is the Guru.  There are some disconcerting side effects but major benefits.

RC and I would obviously recommend the Jinimed and the Dogus.  Their service is excellent and they are becomming easier to access from the UK, but we found the trip worthwhile.

RH  

PS Well done Malini - it gets beter and better from here and the last few weeks were the worst.


----------



## LV.

Hello from a drunken (hic) me

got DP's sperm analysis results Post his reversal this avo and ain't good. No sperm found. Obviously gutted and have been in the pub since lunch. 

Regrouping

Fecking @rse and [email protected]

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

It only cost us £500 to have my DH's sperm sucked out at the Jinemed, LV. And would have cost the same even if he'd needed a biopsy to get the buggers out.

I know how you feel re the reversal. Hideous. Big hugs.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Louise - I'm sorry hun             

LV - that sucks


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

LV and Louise   

Beachy - Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow and thanks for booking the table. It ages since we had a proper chin wag so I am looking forward to it  

Sorry not been around much recently, loads going on and we've had a rough few weeks. Paul's Nana had been in hospital and when we visited on Saturday evening she arrested. The medical team worked on her for a while but she just wasn't strong enough so we lost her. She's had enough and I can't say as I blame her, she's at peace now. Been a busy week as we've had to make all the arrangements as Paul's dad was out visiting Paul's big sis in Oz.So very, very sad. Miss her already as she was the most gorgeous and loving human being but I am glad she's not in any more pain  

Hope everybody is ok and i'll pop on over the weekend to say hello

Love to you all

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

LV - sorry to hear that sweetie. getting pi**ed and re-grouping sounds like a plan. As Mira says, there are ways and means to get the sperm for tx, but I know you were hoping for a shot at it 'au naturel'. It's a kick in the teeth, but you will be able to look at a way forward when you're feeling better.    

Louise - so sorry       I hope a good cry at least helps to relieve some of the tension you must have been feeling over this whole darn cycle. Wine and chocolate are probably the answer at this point though. 

Swinny - so sorry to hear about Paul's nan.   What a time you've had of it recently. Be kind to yourself.

Love to you all,
jo x

PS Hi RC and RH in Turkey!!!!


----------



## Donkey

Louise, there are no words, but I'm so sorry  

Swinny , sorry to hear about Nana   sounds like you've been having such a busy time  

LV,someone else in need of a hug    

Malini - wonderful news, I'm soooo pleased for you.  I hope you can relax a little now  


Love to you all
xxxx


----------



## popsi

just quick tonight as been up since 3.30 as the little princess has a cold bless her and is very unsettled poor love

Malini.. WOOHOOO what fab fab news honey made me smile xx

Louise.. so sorry honey xx

LV.. what sh!t news honey.. but take heart from Mirs post xx

beachy...    to you honey .. i know you said no to adoption but if you ever want to as anything i am more than willing to answer you  

nix... love your twins by 2010 LOL.. your so funny darling xx

much love to everyone else.. again sorry to being a [email protected] poster... just dont know where the time is going lol xx


----------



## shortie66

Oh ladies both happiness and sadness here today  

Malini - hope mini malini is going to behave himself/herself now and let mummy have some much deserved rest and calm time.  Tho if ur anything like me the worrying will never stop.  So pleased for you sweetheart     

Louise sweetheart im so so sorry, wish i could help you feel better somehow    

LV what a fcuker!!! So sorry sweetie pie     

Swinny darling sorry to hear about pauls nana      

Soory no more perso's had the day from hell today, got spot checked by environmental health (happens approx every 18 months  ) scott spent an hour an half talking to her answering her questions   Dunno who was more confused at the end     We are four staar at the mo and managed to retain it on the basis that we fill in health and hygiene book and take it back to her.  She was gonna drop us a star cos we hadnt filled it in, but when we told her they hadnt actually sent us one she backtracked slightly   

Been such a busy week done my first buffet and our hot pork and stuffing sarnies are going so well we have sold out the past two days.  Just hope it keeps up as it feels we are finally getting somewhere and making some improvements


----------



## lucky_mum

Louise, so sorry it was a negative  - sending you huge   

Swinny, sorry about Paul's Nan -    for you too 

And finally, LV, am gutted for you, I know you were hoping so much that the reversal would have worked    good luck with working out what to do next hon 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Wooooo hoooooo Malini!!!

Bit tipsey.  

Nanite


----------



## odette

Hi

Louise - so sorry hun. 

For those that know me, hope all is well with you all.

I don't post much but I still remember the wonderful support I received on this thread over the years.

Stephjoy - Your litle girl is adorable. Are you thinking about maybe having another?  I have eight frosties, maybe I will go back for another go.  I'm still on cloud 9, I haven't got off it yet.  Isn't it amazing?

Laura - Your triplets are a beauty to behold -  

Miranda - your little boy is a darling.

Swinny, Beachgirl, Little Jenny  there's jsut so many of you now , I don't have the time to name you all.

I wish everyone one of you the happiness that you so derserve. 

Odettexx


----------



## AoC

LV, I'm sorry, that sucks.  

Louise, love, commiserations.      

I'm sorry about Paul's Nana, Swin.      

I'm sitting at home waiting with Husband....  here's a funny for you.

Husband yells up stairs.  "I have a problem!"

"What?"

"I started my car, closed the door to scrape the windscreen, and the central locking engaged."

*silence*  

"You only have one key, right?"

"Yeah.  OMG, what are we going to do?"  (panic is clearly imminent)

"Look, don't panic, we'll work something out.  Don't panic."

My next view of my Husband, as I emerge from the bathroom, is him going past clutching a hammer.

"WHAT are you DOING?"

"I'm going to break a window!"

"How is that going to help?"

"Well, I'll be able to get into the car, obviously!!!"

"Yeah.  But you won't be able to USE your car.  It's minus five out there!"

"Well, what do you suggest?!"  Husband now approaching irate panic.

I look at him.  "Don't you have AA coverage?"

Long silence.

"Uh, yeah."

"Riiiiight."

What part of 'don't panic' is going past with a hammer?        

Even if the AA didn't work, we've still got the two Andys (two mechanics in village, one legit, one less so) and I can take him to work if he needs that!


----------



## beachgirl

typical men......glad that you spotted him in time...

How are you?


----------



## AoC

I'm remarkably happy.    Tearful, scared moments, of course, but not many of them.  I know many people find tx helpful and feel lost without it, but I feel liberated.  Coming round to the idea maybe we should have gone for adoption straight off - it... suits us.  But terrified we wouldn't be successful at that, and nervous of the scrutiny.  

Loving writing again.    It completes me.

I have some       for you, for your feeling lost.  Hang on in there.

(still laughing about DH and the 'don't panic' hammer....)


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Thank you for all your lovely messages.  Feeling as OK as can be expected today.  Just a quick question for the DHEA experts - how much is the recommended quantity?  

Will be back later 

Louise x


----------



## beachgirl

Thank you    I know what you mean about feeling liberated...that's exactly how I feel too  


Louise    so sorry to hear your news x


----------



## Han72

Hi girlies

Swinny and Paul      so sorry to hear about P's nan. It must have been awful to watch but at least you guys were there with her at the last...     too to FIL, he must feel dreadful, being stuck out in Oz just now  As you say, at least she is at peace now and it sounds as though she made the most of her time, to be so well loved. Sending    for P's lovely  nan

LV - what a pileosh1te  The good news is there are other ways of extracting the stuff, as Mira says but it's still disappointing      

Louises -      for you too honey, I'm so sorry for the BFN  Please don't faff about with your GP re the DHEA. Half of 'em don't know what it is anyway! I've just ordered some from Biovea  Most people take the 50mg - 75mg/day. If you get the 25mg tabs, you could try starting with 25 morning, noon and night and see how you get on. If it seems a bit too much you can drop down to 50 mg just taking 1 in the am and the other either with lunch or in the evening. 

Beachy -  will reply to your pm in a bit lovey. "liberated" sounds a lot better than "lost" - long may it last honey    

Sausagio - PMSL at your DH, what's he LIKE   "Don't panic!" indeed!    

Hi Odette  your l'il munchkin is GORGEOUS 

KC - great news on the EH review! But do you mind not mentioning hot pork and stuffing sandwiches? My stomach thinks my throat's been cut and mentioning yummy food like that is TOOOOOORTUUUUUURE!!!!!   

Hey Anna - don't worry about the spotting lovey, you do sometimes get a bit following ET but it means nowt  How are you enjoying the 2 week torture thus far...  BTW I'd hold off on the congrats for my willpower if I were you... I ate 2 packs of crisps and 4 slices of toast last night - oops     I'm doing the next cycle at the ARGC chick but last time when I cycled in France, I came over to Gorgy for the intralips. I'm gonna use him again this time cos there's no way I'm forking out for IVIG from the ARGC!

Hey Pops - hope the likkle Princess feels better soon poor munchkin  I'm love, love LOVING your thread, you can't knock that feel good factor  How's the view from up there on  

Hey Spuds - bless, that's lovely about your mate  Re the champagne, I'm quite happy to drink it for you if you require any assistance. Honestly it's no bother    

Tracey - PMSL at you not being able to leave the office cos you can't bring yourself to log off from FF! I think you're definitely a candidate for the iphone! Or maybe a blackberry Mine just turned up today so going to have a play in a bit 

In fact, on that note, I'm offski gotta new gadget to play with YIPPEEEEE!!! 

Happy Friday y'all!

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Louise - 75mg of DHEA per day is generally the recommended dose (if you are over 35.) I take them all in one does in the morning, otherwise generally forget the others! Get 25mg tablets, then you can decrease down to 50mg if you get problems with side effects. (The only side effects I've had are headaches and mood swings but these generally wear off for me after about a month.)

Personally, I would go for the pharmaceutical grade, ultra-micronised DHEA (from www.dhea.com). I found when I was on the standard DHEA from Biovea that i didn't get any side effects, so I figured they can't have been working.    (But that's just Joanna-logic   .

Hope you're feeling a bit better today.  

Jo


----------



## laurab

Morning all.

I think I may be dying..... went on wrok do last night.... think I had a wee bit too much to drink. I managed to fall up the stairs when Iwent to bed!  

Oh Odette - Hello lovely... hows you? Little fella? Cutie!  

Louise - So sosorry my love.  

I got my iphone yest but not sure I have the ability to set it up today.... may have to wait til tonight once the munchkins are in bed and I've had a nap! FF in my pocket 24/7.... can't wait! 

Right.... coffee.


----------



## Züri

Malini that's fantastic news so pleased and relieved with you  x

Louise I am so sorry  

Swinny sorry about Pauls nan  

LV sorry about DH's results


----------



## purple72

Louise so sorry hunny   

Lv and Dh     but listen to Mira and look at the bobster!!!

Swinny hunny so sorry to hear about pauls nan xxxxxx

Odette lovely to see you, your little one is gorgeous!

Nix loving the twins!! go girl xx

Laura dinking on a school night?!?!? good job you deserve it!! have fun with your phone!

Sausage you make me giggle! There was a thread on here during the snow when several people did that with their little one's in the car they did resort to hammers!! As it was during the bad snow and no one would/could get out to help them   

Pops. hope you've got the calpol and oral syringe ready, and if she's bunged up rub vicks on the sole's of her feet before bed! They get sick quickly little ones but the flip side of that is they get better so quickly too!

Laura how's the teething going? Have you tried bickie pegs and frozen ice pops or even frozen banana's? Bless them I admire you daily the way you manage with the three gorgeous bundles, but with a hangover well hat's off to you Supermum!

Beach  

Jo  

Steph Vivvy just gets more adorable every day!!

Hello to Donks, AnnasoB,Zuri, RC & RH (love the male point of view, keep posting for us certainly helps me understand DH sometimes) and everyone else big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Purps, any plans for you three this weekend?


----------



## purple72

us three how nice is that!!! But unfortunatly no, I'm off up north to drop Nephews Pressie off at mums and DH doesn't want to come so he's staying down here (Misery guts sometimes)

What about you hunny? any plans? xxx

Sx


----------



## beachgirl

Tell him you need an escort....I;m off to meet Sarah for lunch then out tonight at friends..not sure about rest of the weekend...


----------



## purple72

I wish! no he's a stubborn bugger and I'd rather go alone than take him when he doesn't want to be there!

Have a lovely lunch and enjoy your night out tonight! /have a glass of sparkly for me  

Hugs hunny xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Just wanted to say how happy I am for Malini, lovely goosebumply happy news       

LV- sooooo sorry about DP hun, really don't know anything about that side of things but am really sorry.
What's happening with ikkle Yoda?     

Steph- Hope little V gets better soon  

Purps - Glad you're ok hun   have a nice weekend  

sarah  

Beachy have a lovely lunch  

Got Ryan at work with me today as we had to have him for a day of the school holidays , he's having a hardcore X Box session, bless him, he's so good  


Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Purps - Blimey, nearly 12 weeks already!  

Hiya Beachy.... our swins you meeting? Give her a big hug from me please.  And have one yourself.


----------



## Little Me

laura - HOW'S YOUR HEAD?


----------



## laurab

Your mean Anne!  Can you believe my iphone was delivered yest and its still in its box! I need to pull my self together and get organised.  Stillin jimjams.


----------



## purple72

Morning Anne hunny you excited about all Jase's B'day plans?

Hugs to all need to go and make nephews birthday card now but cannot tear myself away from here xxx


----------



## Little Me

Sorry Laura   

Purps- I'm beyond excited


----------



## LV.

Hello ladies,

Thanks for all your lovely messages. Laura - I'm sooooo with you with the hangover. We went straight to the pub after our news yesterday and between us drank 5 bottles of wine! I feel like somebody has opened my head and pooed in it.

I know we can get the swimmers with the old needle in the balls but I was soooo hoping we wouldn't have to have any more tx, I feel like my ovaries are knackered, they really hurt every month and I'm scared that one more blast will make them even worse and with my last response only being 2 eggs and then the 2 rubbish attempts before that being cancelled I'm just wondering whether it's worth risking the pain being worse each month. Through our drunken haze we managed to come up with 4 possibilities for the next move

1) Cycle at the ARGC. If anyone can do it I think they can. Does anyone remember Natasha66? She was geting 1 egg and cycled with them and got 9 I think! Their success rates are the best in the county and I like the idea of being monitored daily and I'm thinking if it's a no with them then it's definitely time to give up on my eggs move to DE. It's just another ovary blast scares me. This can only happen of course if my FSH is ok and they still don't look at AMH there.  

2) Try donor sperm and try IUI. This is loads cheaper so we could have a few goes and it wouldn't be so harsh on my ovaries. DP is 100% fine with DS and it's his preferred choice but I'm not sure if I'm ok with DS, I feel more comfortable with DE to be honest. I just think if we went DE then I'd be carrying the baby, have nutured it and given birth etc etc. With DS he won't have done anything and I'm worried that he won't feel a bond with the baby

3) Go straight to DE and save my sore bits

4) Just move on. I've been so happy lately and wondering if life without a little one will be as terrible as I think it would be. I've always thought I wanted kids but I've never felt it was the right time and to be honest I still wonder if it is the right time, there's so much I want to do and now I have my acu course that I'm delighted to be getting my teeth in to. I'm wondering if I'm just too selfish for kids! I remember what a horrible place I was in last year, I was so low. I didn't go out, I didn't want to see anyone, I cried all the time, I felt rotten and hated myself and my life. I'm not in that awful place any more and I'm scared opening the lid on any kind of tx will send me back down that hole. DP really doens't want to give up though and it's silly but I'm not 100% I believe him. I wonder if he just feels guilty about having the vesectomy in the first place and just wants to give me a baby by hook or by crook.

Wowsers, that was a long one! Sorry for such a me post. It's so lovely to sound off ideas here, any pearls of wisdom gratefully received girlies

Thanks
LadyV xx


----------



## mag108

Hello gorgeous groovey PR ladies and gentlemen

Another day off sick (was back in Tues/Weds/Thurs, but continued to feel awful).


And heeeeeeey a chance to catch up with you all.

Firslty to say to Malini- I am so so pleased for you! My goodness, a heartbeat! Very very good news!

Angel I was sorry to hear your news, but totally underline what the other have said. Lazy Dr not taking responsabilty for protocol. 

Louise: I am so sorry it hasnt worked for you hun. You take good care. You've been through  a lot. I will pm you the link to DHEA site.

JoMc: everything about this process is tough and fueled with emotions so forgive yourself of everything! You have had to wait a long time, I get it (have had to wait  a yr to do 2nd IVF!)....glad you've reached a happier place with it all

Steph: hope little viv is feeling better

LV: Sorry to hear that news. Hope you manage to find a way forward

Katie chuck: Great news you passed! Sounds like you guys are doing brilliantly well

AnnofC: You a such a balanced lady! Love the car story! Kisses to you and your decisions.

Swinny:  Hope you guys have fun today X

hello to everyone else, Purps, Nix, Anne, Jersey, Leola, Veda, Sam, Mir, Ally, Sobroody, Laura, Popsi, Lj, LW, WW, WishyWashy, beachy, LDriver, Heapey, Tropi, Mir, LauraB, Steph, Missy, donkey,  Almond, hunyb, Odette, and anyone else I havent mentioned


----------



## laurab

LLV - That made me chuckle.... opened my head and pooed in it!!!    Oh tough decision.....  can I add one too... donated embryos?  My friend is preg with them, was very cheap and no waitng list.  Also if you get a big batch of blasts you can have spare for sibligs too. Just a thought. Or maybe Natural IVF? 

My ovaries REALLY hurt each month too.  

Morning mags!


----------



## Malini

I don't know where to start. I have read every word, soaked up the love and good wishes with enormous gratitude, and now feel obliged to respond properly and kindly to each and every one of you but I also feel sooo tired and emotional.  Yesterday I was in shock and today I am drained.  So please forgive me if this is a bit of a 'light' post but believe me I will come back with energy and say what I want to say to each one of you gradually. You are an unbelievably supportive, generous and special group of people.

BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY -

LV - I am so, so sorry.  That must have been a mighty horrid blow to receive that news.    Re your plan, the ARGC are a great clinic but don't go near there if your FSH is much higher than 11 because then they aren't so kind. While I rate them very highly just keep to mind that they told me my chances were close to nil after my two attempts there, and Dr Sher disagreed (thank goodness!).  Money clearly doesn't rain from the heavens I know but fyi Cornell in NYC is very good for male factor.  So much love for you while you work through your options and do all of this options THINKING.  I have come to respect completely my friends who are childfree by their choice; they are good, loving couples who have interesting lives and I know a lot of families who seem to have kids by default and are miserable and moan about them all of the time.  I have had to do a lot of thinking around that dynamic and why I 'want' things.

Lou - So, so sad to read your news.  You have spirit and I know this disappointment won't stop you from being you eventually ... but having felt that 'broken limbed' fall from the edge of hope I know that these are very sad times.  After my bfns, I convinced myself that 'good things couldn't happen to me' so much so that I accused the sonographer of joking yesterday when she said there was a pregnancy in place.  A friend from this site is using hypnotherapy to help her get out of the mind set that 'it can't happen for her' and I think I may have to follow to gain some belief in me.  I share this to say that too often our brains don't help us because they let negative, unreasonable voices shout out doubts and beliefs that are unfounded. Re DHEA, some people advise getting checked out for adrenal fatigue and a few other hormones to ensure the DHEA helps but not hinders.  Trevor Wing in London believes in DHEA and can order the tests for you, as can your GP (if s/he is nicer than my former one).

FOR ASB     I had some bleeding after ET.

Swinny - I am really sorry to hear about Paul's nan.  Sounds like she was very special and will continue to warm your lives.  

hello to everyone: Nix, KC, Swinny, mag, JoMac, Popsi, Beachgirl, Tracey, Almond, AOC, RC, RH, Anne, Spuds, Leola, Veda, Sam, Mir, Ally, ASB, Laura, Donkey, Popsi, LJ, LW, WW, WishyWashy, beachy, Driver, Heapy, Tropi, Mir, LauraB, Steph, Missy, donkey, Almond, hunyb, Odette, Sammeee, Nicki, Purps, Siobhan and there are more but I'm blanking ... sorry.  

Malini xx

PS The details for those who want to know - gestational sac was small and measured 5w1d (?), the fetal pole measured 6w6d and the yolk sac seemed fine. Heartbeat was observed but not measured, something to do with UK doppler guidelines (?) ... so relieved and much less anxious now.   to Dr G for putting the fear of g-d in me.  Drs don't know everything.  Next scan in 2 wks time.


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all!

Malini - many congrats on the scan.  I know you will be anxious but remember the odds are so strongly in your favour now that you have seen that precious heartbeat.

LV - sorry about DP's swimmers. Sounds like you have some options in place though. I would look at what Malini has to say too.  

Louise - i am so sorry but stay strong and keep positive.  Please note that your GP is highly unlikely to have a clue about DHEA - to be quite honest you'll get better advice here! 

Swinny - so sorry to hear about your nan in law.  

Anna - good luck with the 2ww

AnnaCumberland - I am glad you feel liberated.  Sometimes a decision can be a relief.

much love to everyone else; must whizz - Monty-saurus only has half an hour or so of nap time left!!


----------



## Han72

Monty-saurus    Hi jen-jen  

Yo Malini   I will thump for you Dr G next time I see him....    I'm still smiling though ...     DH says "Yaaay" for the hb by the way! 

Laura/LV I saw something on the net yesterday about Avigo massage or something like that, it's sposed to help with ovulation pain. LV, they might know something about it at the LCTA....  Not too sure what they'd say about hangovers tho Lolo!   

LV - loads to think about lovey, take your time and you'll find the solution that works best for you and DH     

Anne -    You meanie   Don't spose you'll get to have a go on the ole X-box  

Purps -  to stubborn DH's - I've got one like that too! Have a good time with your mama!

xxx


----------



## Malini

Hiya Nix,

Are you back on the detox or have you shoved the ZW book up her **** and embraced carbohydrates again?  Say thank you to your good man for his cheers.  I carry them all around with me.  

It is odd that my cyber buddies all know my precious secret and our extended families and closest friends are none the wiser.  It must be very lonely for normals when they choose not to tell.  Get that, an almost nice thought for me about the non-IF world.  There is hope.

Hiya LJ.  Nice to see you here and thanks for your encouraging words.  Hope the baby blues are less grim for you now, and Monty is realising that his Ma needs love and attention too - it is not all take, take, take - men, eh!!  Bet he is a JEWEL.

The sun is out ... HURRAH ... shame about the snow that fell last night and made a winter wonderland out of the Peaks again.  I do love it but it makes for scary driving.  Shame we can't send it to Vancouver  .

Malini xx


----------



## AoC

Oh, you do sound better, Malini.    I'm enjoying that.


----------



## Han72

Yeah! Whut she said!  

But don't be slipping into feeling sympathy for the normals tho, they don't deserve it


----------



## Malini

Just a moment of weakness Nix, don't you worry!  I'll go back to planning my revenge on Dr G ... just want to give him a little scare, not harm him - still value the good work he does   

Oh thanks AOC.  And I too am happy that you are writing again and it is completing you.  Can you remind me of your pen name pls, and are you sold in CA or just Stateside?  I think a convoluted plot is just what I need atm    More seriously, I hear you about feeling liberated from cycling and all what that means. I also fear the scrutiny of adoption and being turned down but hope I find the courage to make it part of my life journey too.   

It feels so good not to be in a constant state of panic.

M xxx


----------



## AoC

Mal.  I'm Anna Louise Lucia in the writing world - I'm not sure about Canadian distrubtion, but you can Amazon me.    And thank you.


----------



## Malini

Oh, I do feel guilty about using Amazon because I am bookstore fan but alas I am snowed in and need reading material, so it is done - I have ordered two    Thanks AOC.  I did chuckle, appreciate you sharing, at the 'no panic hammer' story and will log it in my brain to keep second set of keys somewhere I can find them!!!

M xx


----------



## Ourturn

Lady V - Crikey! Not sure what I would do. I like the sound of argc monitoring you everyday. I know Nix cycles with them. But as Malini says..you will need to ensure your fhs is ok. I think if we need to tx again I would look at clinics abroad. If I did ARGC I would need to take holiday to do it regardless so I might as well go abroad and get the best treatment possible. My situation is different to yours ie no male factor..but have the blasted immunes to consider so I would look into cycling with Mr Gorgy in London too. What ever you do take your time. I wish someone could tell us..do x & y and it will work..if only ehh! 

LJ - Helloooooo.   

Malini - Have pm'd you hun. Like you I love bookshops but do partake in Amazon. Snowed in! We had snow but it melted quickly. 

Everyone around me is raving about the twlight trilogy? The film put me off but apparantely its very good. 

Laura - you make me   Checked out the i-phone. 

Nix - do Argc charge even more than Dr G for drips?   How is that possible?! I go through [email protected] but would have gone to Dr G if I was closer to London as the for the little extra you pay, you get a consult chucked in. 

Mag -   Get well soon. Are you getting your LAD retested soon? 

Anne   How are you and Jase doing?

Anna - have you started looking into adoption? Know what you mean about the scrutiny..maybe Popsi could advise  

Purps - midwife's appointment..how exciting! Do you have an ickle bump yet?

Zuri  

Evening everyone. 

Are we all ready for eastenders...I'm excited is that sad? I do have a life honestly! 

Had a lovely afternoon. Took the backroads to Shrewsbury which is a lovely drive. On the way back the sun was setting and the wrekin was snow capped...quite beautiful. Made me feel very peaceful, which is nothing short of miraculous. Bought some beautiful white narcissi (sp?). picked up a lovely bargain in Laura Flora, 2 lovely tops from The White stuff which flatter and hide my swollen boobs and tum and some useful bits from Lakeland. 

Have a horrendous cold (but doesn't feel like flu), boobs have gone up a cup size, still having brown spotting and the gestone injections sites are bruised and throbbing. But mentally I feel ok (strangely). 

Off to cook dinner 

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Anna - I take arnica for the gestone bruising which is made worse by the clexane. When you start injecting into bruising, it is a bit sorer, so I cheat and freeze the area with EMLA cream and then you can't feel it. Warming the gestone up helps and I have a heating pad and I put that on the site after the injection.
Thanks for your PM.
Good evenings all,
Malini x


----------



## Swinny

Hello gorgeous girlies

Nix - Loving the twins!!! Go on girly!! Agghhhh and thanks for the nan angel it was soooooo lurverrly  

LV - Just another one to throw into the pot but have you considered the Jinemed Their suceess rates are really good too and they have a lot of experience with PR's xx

You are all so thoughtful and have made me smile this week with all of your messages.

Beachy - Had a marvellous afternoon (as always). My flowers are gorgeous and they smell divine. Paul sends his thanks for your lovely card    Have a great time at the supper club tonight

Odette - Oh he's super cute! Team PR have produced some of the best looking babies ever  

Malini - Lovely news on the scan chick. Did you get a lovely piccie of bubs??

Laura -   How you feeling now

LJ -  

Mag108 - Hey chick, hope your day in bed was productive flower. Give you a bell after the weekend and we can arrange a get together next week at some point   Oh and by the way Dr T confirmed me for the 20/4. yeyy!!!!

 Anna, Anne G,Zuri, Mirra, Donkey, Purps, Fishy, Anna SB, AOC, RC & RH, Heaps, Jo Mc, Steph and everybody that I've missed xxxxx

Off over the road now for a desperate housewives get together xxx


----------



## laurab

SB - No not sad at all... I'm all set withmy cuppa and kitkat!


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi  

I have been posting on the Jinemed thread.  Had treatment in Istanbul in Dec/Jan - unfortunatley it didn't work out with OEs.  On list for DE in the UK and have appointment at NHS Hammersmith on 3rd March - very nervous.  Also looking at Jiny again as a back up if NHS mess us around....

 swinny, laurab & Heaps

I was wondering if anyone on this board can advise about thyroid issues.  I had a blood test for thyroid function - test came low for TSH (0.22) and T4 was within normal range but on the high side. GP mentioned could be auto-immune condition which has freaked me out.


----------



## shortie66

Just wanna pop in and say hi so you dont all forget about me       Head still firmly up  just realised we go 5 weeks on sunday     been reading through treatment plan and am more confused than ever now  

Hope you all have lovely weekends ladies, hopefully without any white stuff


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny -   posted on Mr G's thread


----------



## lucky_mum

I have a little announcement, I heard from Nikki2008 by PM with the following:

_Hi Steph

FYI I gave birth to Alexander yesterday, 18.2, 3.32kg and of course he is gorgeous 
 we are both doing fine.
Will post once I am back home, probably Monday.
Hope this finds you well
N_


----------



## lucky_mum

CONGRATULATIONS 
*Nikki & DH*

on the birth of

Alexander

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx

            ​


----------



## lucky_mum

Odette - so lovely to hear from you, your little man is absolutely scrummy! are you on ******** hon? would love to see more photos  I do have one frozen hatching blastocyst, which we will go back for - not sure when yet, last year I was saying we would probably go in March, but March is almost here and I am nowhere near ready to go! (not least because I am still bf and don't want to stop yet) - will probably be July/August I think. As we only have one, will try not to build hopes up to much as it obviously has to thaw OK etc, we can but try though! Eight frosties, wow!  good luck if you do decide to go back, and let us know how you get on! I am still on  you are right it is absolutely amazing!

Katie - eeek 5 weeks! have you had donor details yet? - think I had mine around that time 

Malini - yay! re hb - hope the next 2 weeks whizzes past and the next scan is even more reassuring    

Little V is lots better today - yay!  still a little off her food though, hoping she won't have lost too much weight  as she is a dinky dot to start with and we have her 8 month development review with HV on Tuesday.

Sorry for no more personals, still got some stuff to do and I really must get to bed! off out tomorrow night for a meal and cabaret night, with a group of 20-30 friends/guys DH used to work with, we meet up once a year and always have a good night, BIL & SIL having V for evening and am really looking forward to it. 

Lots of love to all, have a great weekend


----------



## beachgirl

Just bobbing in to say congratulations to Nikki and her DH on the birth of your baby boy...x

Malini   glad to hear your scan went well hun    not long till your next one...

Sarah   thank you as always for a lovely afternoon..wish you lived on my street then I could join you in your desperate housewives night..hope that you had fun.

We had a fab supper at our friends, drank too much but feel fine..slept it off in the car on the way home..we have my parents coming for dinner tonight as they're away to Cyprus on Wednesday so looking forward to that.

Love to you all

Steph, any new pics? x


----------



## Miranda7

Congratulations Nikki!

Morning all!


----------



## Ourturn

Congratulations Nikki and dh!

Malini - heat pads are a great idea thanks, I'll pop out and get some later. At the moment I have a hot water bottle which is soothing. I have been warming up the gestone in my bra so the injection is not that painful (amazing considering the size of the needle  ) Got dh to rub the site for a minute today. The sites of my celexane bruises aren't too bad, they are very small. I'd rather not use any numbing gel, but have heard an ice cube works well.
Do you use arnica gel or are there arnica tablets? Are tablets safe? 

Morning everyone
My cold is a real stinker, think its sinusitis. Taking dh to our fave restaurant tonight in advance of his b-day tomorrow...typical 

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Congratulations Nikki!!

Anna - I've used gel and tablets - the tablets you can get from Boots in homeopathy section, I got the gel abroad but sure you can get it here. Both are so good, the gel save me from looking unsightly in a wedding outfit when I got a HUGE bruise on my shin getting out of a boat in Croatia and I had a friend's wedding 5 days later! 

Slept for 12 hours last night. Certainly NOT going to be drinking for a while! Feeling bright today, the sun is shining and have been clearing some bits in the garden. I love fresh sunny days

Thanks for all your lovely messages, love you girls xxx

LadyV xx


----------



## Donkey

Nikki HUGE congratulations  

LV glad you had a good sleep, makes everything feel a little better doesn't it?  I hope you're managing to put together a plan of action  

Big hello to you all, what a lovely sunny day
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

hi Zahid
Dont know much about thyroid but a friend posts on

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170023.msg3596779#msg3596779

which may help.

Hi everyone. am a bit bothered by the fact that I STILL dont feel well! Went to meet a friend today and feel low energy and unwell. What the dickens is going on! Have docs appt Tues so maybe she will cast a light on it
X


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Anna - glad you are feeling OK bar the cold and bruises.  Gestane sounds painful!  Enjoy the birthday dinner.

Malini - huge congrats on the scan - its great news, you must be so relieved.  

LJ - hope you are managing to fit in some sleep time around Monty's naps.

Mags - thanks for the PM.  Just doing some reading on DHEA - very confusing - still a bit undecided whether to take it.

LV - Liking the list of options.  We are pretty much doing the same thing and it makes my head hurt to try and think through what is best to do next.  I had thought about ARGC too but I am not sure what they would do that would make that much of a difference plus they are so expensive.  I suppose if you went for a consultation there, that would perhaps help you make up your mind. I wouldn't go for the IUI option - having just been through that, you still have to spend quite a bit on medication to get any decent response (or I did anyway) and the chances of success are so slim.

Laura - got your Iphone sorted yet?  Thankfully I bought mine in a shop, so the nice Vodafone man set it up for me.

AOC - loving the 'dont panic' story

Swinny - so sorry about your DH's nan.  Like you say, although really sad, it must be a relief she is no longer in any pain.

AFM - feeling OK today.  Enjoying drinking a lot of wine and formulating a plan.  Think we will be off to the Jinemed next - persuaded by all your recommendations.  The Lister was a second option, but am liking the idea of sunshine and a holiday in Istanbul.  Having read about those of you who have tried both, it looks like the Jinemed comes out top for PRs - is that right or should I reconsider the Lister? Welcome any views!  Should I be looking for any more tests, now I have had two failed cycles?  One of the frustrating things is that, having had IUI, I don;t know how many eggs I had, whether they fertilised or whether they failed to implant...  Also considering tandem cycle, but not quite ready to give up on my own eggs yet.

Glad to see the sunshine at last today!

Louise x


----------



## LV.

Hi Louise,

Thanks for the IUI advice, so much to process! As someone who's been to both the Lister and the Jin if I went again to either I'd choose the Jin for sure. It was half the price, cycling whilst combined with a holiday is so much better, Istanbul is a fantastic city, I loved the staff and they were very generous with their drugs (it's a fixed price, you don't have to buy piece meal). I liked the Lister but I felt by the end of my time there they were just too over subscribed and they are expensive. Jeya my consultant was lovely and it's a great PR option in the UK but personally I think the Jin has the edge. 

Just my 2 pence worth!

LadyV xx


----------



## Spuds

Evening all xx

LV - so sorry about the reversal honey - complete cr*p and pants and I would have been with you on th 5 bottles of wine my love  - really pleased though that you are putting together a game plan - your resilience is amazing and I know you will get there - loads of options and it is about picking whats right for you xxx - sending loads of    and some virtual paracetamol     xx

Louise - honey so so sorry xxxx - sending you loads of love and    wine + chocolate + dh + ff + time is the prescription that worked for me xxxxxxx

Mal - double wehay's and so nice to hear your 'virtual' voice is almost singing again xxxxx

Nix - thanks love - the night out with the 'twin' announcement was great and we all screamed at the news and the whole of the restaurant looked round !! I even managed to to my jab in the loo - getting braver by the day


----------



## Spuds

Have to flippin post twice cos computer wont let me write as much as I want grrrrrr

Quick update this end - scan on Friday was not such good news Im afraid - 6 follies is now 3   - got hopes up and spent all of yesterday in a pretty bad place - stupid because 3 is still brilliant for us - the lead one is at 18mill and the other 2 at about 11/12 and need to catch up so another scan Monday. 

Completely lost it at the prescription counter at Lister - they had lost my script and wouldnt phone through for another one as they said fertility 'didnt anwers their phones' - well - they picked the wrong day - wrong bird - wrong creature - injected with monter hormones fealing like sh*t with bad cold and migraine and 3 follies     ......... after 'throwing' my prescription at the pharmacist I think security were close to chucking me out lol 

Nix - should I try for another bottle of champers n send it your way    

Sausagio - gonna buy one of your books to cheer me up 

So Broody,, Loura, LJ, Veda, Mags, pURPS AND ALL   - loads of love
SPuds
xxxx


----------



## LV.

Hey Spuds - can't imagine you losing your rag love, chuckling at " wrong creature - injected with monter hormones". Home safe and sound with a hot water bottle now I hope? Big hugs for you, I know how it feels to lose follies along the way - I mean what do they think they are doing teasing us like that?! Naughty follies, but 3 is still a good number m'lady. Many have succeeded with less. I remember Dr Munip at the Jin telling me that the first ever IVF baby was born from only 1 follicle so keep bright young pretty and get DH to cook you a nice tea and put your feet up. When's your next scan?

xx


----------



## Spuds

Hiya LV

Thanks for your kind words xx - next scan on Monday - been fealing cr*p so in bed today licking wounds and getting strength up  cant believe the first ivf was 1 folli !! - hmmmm - more positive thinking needed ere me thinks xxx

how you doing petal ?


----------



## Ourturn

Spuds - you poor thing   I lost my rag with the hospital pharmacist 1.5 weeks ago too...totally get it! I know you must be gutted but stay   Grow follies grow                

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Anna


----------



## purple72

Spuds   

Congrats Nikki & DH on your bundle of Joy!!!

Hugs to everyone!!!

Sxxxx


----------



## Donkey

Spuds sorry you had such a [email protected] time at the hospital    I think the professionals forget that this is so important and personal to us and we are pumped to the gills with hormones and are extra sensitive.  Big hugs  

Mags big hugs to you too   I hope you feel better soon.


xxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Purps n Donks xx will send DH for next prescription me thinks lol !! 

  to those who need em

Spuds
xx


----------



## Malini

Congrats Nikki, I am so happy for you. 

And dear Mash, that's so mean of those elusive follies.  I can understand your disappointment but I am hoping these three are the beauties we need for you  .  As for losing your rag, well I had security called on me at the airport flying home over the hols when my lost bag containing much of my drug supplies had been lost (was forced to put sharps in there because of the terrorist incident) and the woman at bag claim told me that my bag was no more important that anyone else's!!! IT WAS UGLY.   for you.  You'll be glad that my singing voice is 'virtual' if you ever get to hear it in life  

Mag - Grrr mysterious illness and feeling low is rotten.  Please note though that everyone is running on empty at the moment.  It has been a long and cold winter.  My acu said most of her clientele and creaking, croaking and fed up.  I hope the gp offers you some practical assurance and you feel yourself soon.

ASB - I am taking the little pills and we telephoned Nelsons and checked if they were ok, they are.  ZW also recommends them.  I only use the EMLA for the gestone jabbing after a while - I have 19 more to go and have been injecting since the 15th of Jan.  My heparin/clexane bruising isn't so bad either, and I know from experience that they heal quickly.

Cheers Swinny, I did get a few pics. Hope you are ok.  

Lou - thanks for your kind words.  I have never been to either so can't offer a tuppence except to say being on holiday and cycling worked wonders for my stress level.  I don't multi-task well and take hassle to heart, so being away lightened the load considerably. 

Morning all.  Yes, I am up early.  I also went to bed ridiculously early so this is my punishment.  Hope you have lovely Sundays.  Is this the last day of half-term for you Donkey?  If so, I hope you can relish it.

And Steph, thanks as always for your kind words.  I am going to play around with that last list you sent me and am ready for the new one whenever. I am now promise.  In a much better place.

 for everyone,
Malini xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Morning Malini! You're an early bird... 

I went to bed at nine - and that was after an hour's sleep on the couch. But then, I had a very rare evening the night before where I went to a chum's house and before I knew it, it was nearly 2am. Felt like death yesterday.

Have you any more scans to look forward to?


----------



## Donkey

Ooooo Heaps I hope you do start tomorrow, how exciting!    I’m off to the allotment today with my dad, spring is on her way and we need to get tidying!    

Malini good to see you so chirpy.    Yes it is the last day of the holiday.  Any teacher will tell you the first Sundau of ANY holiday is the best, the feeling that there is no Monday morning is great, but the last Sunday is   .  We are worse than the children!  My next cycle starts at the end of March and the majority of it is in the Easter school holidays so I am hoping that the extra relaxation will help as you said.   

Mir the day after the night before is horrible.  I’m impressed you managed to stay up til 9!!  

Spuds I always have to get DH to phone the GP as the receptionists are so difficult to get an appt from and they make me cry.  So that’s his job now.  

Good news, my lovely GP (once past the receptionist) has transferred loads of drugs from Dr Gorgy px to an NHS one.  That means I get my gestone, cyclogest, prednisolene, progynova and clexane on the nhs.  Should save some money.

Have a good Sunday ladies, love you all
xxxxx


----------



## laurab

Donk - ohhh nice dr!  

Spuds - They all see different stuff when scannin, those others may well have been hiding and be back next scan... if not... you still have 3 juicy ones!  

I'm a bit lost and behind... sorry.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Im with laura terribly behind  

Had a lovely night out with a gang of friends at an 80's disco, but have fell down the steps in the garden on the snow this morning so have some small bruises coming out and a whacking great big one on my arm


----------



## Ourturn

Donks - that's great news. Get yourself a 3 month nhs prepayment certificate and you will save yourself even more money. I did this with this cycle. it pays for itself after the first 4 prescription. I sorted mine out online and had the card within a week.

Malini - thanks for the pm. Not suprised you lost it! What happened in the end, did the bag turn up or did you have to buy more drugs?

Heaps - fingers crossed for you   Great news re your house too! Have you managed to sort dh's visa situation or will you need to transport sperm some how? 

Hi Mir & Kate 

Morning all.

Its dh's b-day today. Cooked him a nice breakie. Went to the Italian last night, was odd to leave there sober! Woke up to a far bit off snow...its so pretty. Cold seems to be getting worse..typical! Dreamt that I tested 3 days before otd and got really strong bps on FR and CB tests (how specific is that!) Don't dreams normally mean the opposite is true? The madness is setting in!  

Anna x


----------



## Zaffa

Hi ladies,

Sorry to butt in, I was around briefly a while back and I have come back for a bit of advice please.. 

My last cycle at Bourn was cancelled after no response on 450IU and I dont know what to do. My local Dr has said I should consider somewhere like Lister or Care in Nottingham. Ive just been on the Lister website and am still in shock about their prices  . Unfortunately, I have no choice other than to go private on some sort of satellite arrangement via my local clinic. Does anyone have any thoughts about Lister or Care? I would really appreciate your feedback as I understand Lister are better with PR's than many other clinics..

Thanks!

MrsMe x


----------



## Miranda7

I'd go abroad MrsMe - but then, I tell everyone to go abroad! You do get much better treatment, much cheaper.

SB - so you mean my dreams where I'm gorgeous and loaded aren't going to come true? For SHAME.


----------



## laurab

Mrsme - Bigs hugs honey. Thouht of the Jinemed in Turkey? V good with us PR girls and think prices about 4k for treatment, drugs and holiday.  

SB - Best get used to being sober for a while yet honey!    I used to always have dreams all the time about brushing a little girls long brown curly hair.... and I've just popped brushed my little Beths hair into her top bobble bunch... she has brown curls ... not long.. well not yet anyway.  Dreams do come true!!


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - I  hope you are right! I dream that my embies are a boy and girl and both take...ready made family..would be a dream come true...sigh! 

Mrsme - Sorry your tx was cancelled  . Which stimms where you on? Maybe you need a different drug combintation and or protocol? Pretty sure Care Notts will not touch poor responders, they told Driver they would only treat her with DE. Best two clinics for PR's seem to be the Lister or Jinamed in Turkey. We have a few Jinny success stories on her! Although its abroad I think it actually works out cheaper than the Lister even when you add in flights and accomodation. Our Malini is now pg thanks to a tx in the states. 
If this tx does not work we will probably end up cycling abroad. 

Anna x


----------



## Swinny

Morning lovelies

I am having an extremely lazy Sunday and it's bliss!! House is a tip but Paul and I are just watching trash TV that we've sky + and are still in our jammies  

Nikki -       Congratulations gorgeous girly

Beachy - I've looked at both those hotels hun and my vote goes with Zante  

Anne - How's the snow with yu today? We've had a few inches overnight brrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Mag108 -    sorry you're still feeling icky. Give you a bell in a bit xxxx

Anna - How's it going sweetie?? Not going   yet I hope. Sending you loads and loads of    

Heaps - yeyy!!! All set to rock n roll. Loads of luck for the scan chick and another Jinny tx'er   

Louise - Thanks chick   My two penneth is join us at the Jinny  

Mrs Me - Like all the rest of the gang have said Lister is fab for PR's but i believe very pricey. For me the idea of being able to combine tx with a relaxed holiday setting makes sense for us so it's the Jinemed (well the sister clinic the Dogus in Cyprus) for us  

Donkey - Good luck with Dr T on Tuesday, i will be thinking about you   Mad isn't it, when i started planning this tx it seemend like forever away and now it's nearly upon us. I am   that this is i for you my lovely     



Spuds - These are for you as it sounds like you've had a crappy week    

Hello Mirra, Laura, Steph and all of the rest of our lovely gang xxx


----------



## laurab

Swins - That sounds like heaven!!


----------



## Han72

laurab said:


> SB - Best get used to being sober for a while yet honey!  I used to always have dreams all the time about brushing a little girls long brown curly hair.... and I've just popped brushed my little Beths hair into her top bobble bunch... she has brown curls ... not long.. well not yet anyway. Dreams do come true!!


Aww that's just lovely 

Anna-Dinna  Hope you enjoyed the Italian meal even if there was no booze  Dreams def do come true lovey so stay  lovey! I mean I used to dream about marrying a fit Frenchman and living in France.... And now oi be mostly dreaming about twins  

Hey Swins  - is that not what Sunday is for  

Oooh beeeeg beeeeg congrats to Nikki and DH            

Hey Ms Malini - Sounds like the green shoots of hope are starting to poke their heads up like daffodils  I can't help it, I'm still grinning   

Hi Mrsme  so sorry that your cycle was cancelled hon   I really think the Jinny sounds like your best bet chick! 

Oops sorry no more persos, dh is agitating to get me off the pooter and I haven't even checked my boards yet 

Happy Sunday y'all!

xxx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya Nix and Laura   

Malini - How you doing honey, sunk in yet??


----------



## Spuds

Girls 

Thanks for all your hugs and good wishes - really really appreciated xx

Swinny - the hugs were just the ticket 

Mal - thanks for your kind words - I can imagine the airport incident !  these 'people' just dont get it do they  - although I do feal I should come with a Government Health Warning at the minute and a big badge saying 'DONT FCUK WITH THIS ONE'   LOL !!!!

Donks - DH is now on pharmacist duty 

Heaps - thanks love am wrapped in duvet refusing to move 

Anne - Im not far behind you on the old    - counting on the girls, dh, cats, telly, duvets to keep me sane over next few weeks lol - thanks for the    sending some your way too honey      

Loads of Love to Laura,Nix,LV,Sausagio,Mags,Heaps,Veda, and alll - I never get everyones name am cr*p but sending you all love and support wherever you are at the min !
Spuds
xx


----------



## Terry

MrsMe --- you may want to read below as I'm at the Lister and some docs there seem to have given up on me   That being said, I've had some good experiences there and they are def worth trying.  Someone (you?) indicated they were expensive. I'd love to know which clinics are cheaper please...

Please forgive the cross-post...

I've done 10 ICSI's with low response each time...but each of those times getting to ET with 2 or 1 nice embies.  (Cycle 3 resulted in the birth of One Egg Wonder...yes, there was only one follicle...)  I did cycle 11 before Xmas and that resulted in my first time not getting to ET.  Cycle 12 after Xmas resulted in  me ovulating before EC, so the whole thing was cancelled. (Whose fault is that anyway? Hmmm...)  I went right into Cycle 13 (bad luck?).  My E2 didn't go up after several days of stims, I had some spotting, and my lining got thinner (I guess because of spotting.)  No follie activity.  Egad.  Not good.  Turns out that I've had a flu bug for a while so I wonder if that's part of the problem.  Anyhow, am now 41 and doc has emailed to say maybe I should stop, perhaps this is a sign of things to come. I was pretty peeved at that because the two back-to-back cycles were perhaps influenced by flu-like bug or just part of a dud period.  I still want to do IVF untilthe end of the year, but I feel like they've given up on me.  AT this point, i am realistic about my odds, but there is still a possibility and I do have proven fertility in the form of One Egg Wonder.  But what I need is a team who is going to give me its all between now and my end date. I desperately want a sibling for One Egg Wonder.  I had thought of taking a few months off and losing weight (my BMI is 33 though I don't look like some freak by any stretch; I can still run for an hour easily) and trying DHEA and then going back for my last few ICSIs in late spring (ie after 4 months of DHEA).  What do you think of this?  Do you think I'm insane? Has anyone heard anything (scientific or anecdotal) about weight loss/ DHEA helping an oldie out?  Is there anything else you might try in your last year of trying?  And any suggestions on how to handle a doctor who has written me off in their mind?  Is there somewhere else I should try in London? (I did abroad for Cycle 1 and found it hard to choreograph which is why I'm thinking London...)  I feel down and desperate...


----------



## Miranda7

Terry - you mean, you haven't tried DHEA yet?

SB - a girl and a boy it shall be *waves wand*

F*ck, now I want a wand...

SB - I had vivid dreams in my successful 2WW. Didn't before. Hmmmn....


----------



## shortie66

Annasob i definately believe laura hunny   even tho its 5 weeks till we go i keep dreaming i have a bump     I mean how crazy is that    I keep thinking it'll be twins as well boy/girl and received a txt from pix the other day saying the same -     spooky or what          for you sweetheart.


----------



## shortie66

Hi mir how u doing hunny?

What bugger keeps moving my f-ing bubbles      Its really peeing me off now    Must have had to ask a mod now about 8 times to move em back down, cant help thinking someone is doing this on purpose now, really beginning to freak me out


----------



## Terry

mIranda7 --- only tried DHEA once about two years ago fora  few weeks and ,mainly forgot to take the darn pills. Now that I'm practically being kicked out my fert clinic, however, I think I should try it in a more serious manner.  Am I the only one here who hasn't tried it?


----------



## fluffy jumper

Katie.  Are your bubbles always going up by one.  Maybe someone has clicked by mistake.  This is not a roundabout way of saying it was me!

Terry.  11 IVFs, you must be mentally and physically exhausted by all the tx.  I am a PR, older than you and I have managed to get pg 3 times since I was 41.  None successful but I now think that is because I have high NK cells rather than just my age.  I am on DHEA but Ikeep forgetting to take it, I took it for 2 months constantly before my BFP at the Lister.  I don't know if it works but it feels like I am doing something and it is cheap.
I don't know of any other clinics who are good with PRs in the UK.  Good luck.

Miranda.  When do you start your new job?  How is the Bobster?

Laura, how is the Iphone?

Wonderful news Nikki2008 if you manage to read this far back.  I know how relieved you must be to have safely delivered your precious little bundle.  

Hi Nix.


Annasb.  I hope your 2ww goes nice and quickly.

Spuds  

Heaps.  Good luck

Mrsme.  I was at the Lister for one cycle.  I did really like them, however, when I went to CRM London (for DE, I don't know if they are any good with PRs) it made me realise how manic the Lister clinic is, CRM was completely tranquil and calm.  then again, it is the right protocol and moniotoring that counts not how busy the waiting room is.

Sorry no more personals, have to get Max to bed earlier tonight as it is back to school tomorrow.


----------



## LV.

I take my hat off to you Terry - that's quite a history. I'm not sure I would have been able to cope with so many cycles emotionally, let alone physically. Think most of us have dipped in and out of DHEA, you can't argue with the research and there's been some success here too. I've been on it "full time" since July so here's hoping. I had trouble taking it too, now I have one of those Monday-Sunday pill boxes and lay them out for the week in there with with my other vits and leave them in the kitchen and seems to do the trick. I take 50mg in the morning as I failed miserably at remembering to take it at lunch and then another 25mg when I get home. As far as a UK PR clinic the Lister is a popular choice around here, if you can squeeze it in abroad then the Jinemed in Istanbul gets top marks (and is half the price of the Lister, including a holiday)

Kate - blimey gal, here's hoping that Mystic Meg lives within you!! Praying she does. Do you bubbles click up when you've posted a few times? I'm not 100% sure but I thought they went up on their own after you're active on the site

Malini - thank you sooooo much for the info my lovely. I will process and no doubt have a million questions coming out the other side of my brain whirrings. I hope you're still feeling bright and buttonly!

Spuds - hope you're chilled as a chicken and thinking    thoughts

Anna - you too lady, hope you're doing ok and you had a nice birthday with hubby

Well we've decided to try again, probably a tandem. I'm not sure where yet, going to get my detailed immunes test results from CHR this week and take them to Dr Gorgy for a 2nd opinion. Pix did this as CHR said she was fine but Gorgy thought otherwise so I'm going to cover all bases. Going to investigate protocol options at the ARGC, Dr Sher in LV (DP loves the idea of combining treatment with a trip to Vegas!) and also the Jin. I have 5 weeks off in August so we'll aim to cycle which is good timing as we'll be married by then (yay!) so timing is good and I have plenty of time to research all options. We have a plan! Well almost. Very pleased I've managed to keep Miss Positive here so far and still very excited about wedding planning, only 3 months to go now.

Mwah lovelies!
LadyV xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

KC - very annoying about your bubbles - perhaps someone is doing it by accident?  

LV - sounds like a plan!  Impressed with how organised you are.  My DH also likes the sound of LV - when were there (in those relaxed pre-IVF days), he won £5k!  Think it was a lucky one off though.  We don;t seem to have that kind of luck nowadays    

Miranda - how great would a wand be!

Terry - I don't know how you are still in one piece - mentally and emotionally - after 12 cycles.  I am considering taking DHEA too - worth a chance?

Swinny - I love Sky plus - I have just upgraded to HD - arrives next week - DH is very excited!

Mrs Me - I have just had a failed cycle and considered the Lister for a third try but am sold on the Jinemed - everyone says such great things about it and maybe that sunshine and the bonus of not having to rush from work to tube to hospital and back again every day will help.

Anna - has DH had a lovely birthday?  My DH's is next week - have no idea what to get him - his ideal gift would have been a bfp this week    Here's hoping yours gets that as an extra belated present.

Hello to everyone else I have missed xx

AFM - very lazy day today.  Had combination of hangover (its been a while...) and arrival of AF and her pains with a vengeance.  Heard back from Ugur at Jinny, so need to get test results faxed over.  I suppose I should also book my follow up consult - I just can already hear what they are going to say - no hope with your own eggs etc etc.

Louise xx


----------



## LV.

Louise - I'll be very surprised if the Jin write you off from your AMH, mine was 0.5 when I cycled there and they didn't write me off before or after my cycle with them

xx


----------



## Kittycat104

LV - I didn't explain that very well - I think that CRGH where I have just cycled will give me the DE speech - I have higher hopes for Jinemed!


----------



## shortie66

Tracey      They went up by one, which could have been an accident (again), but have since gone up by another 3    Hope u got max to bed ok     

LV wooo hoooo u have plans, i love it when a plan comes together     

Louise too many accidents hun  happened about 8 times now, mods must be gettig sick of me     Hope the hangover wasnt too bad


----------



## popsi

Hiya ladies... i am feeling     to post as i have been so bad lately posting, dont even hardly get chance to update my thread much anymore ... its manic lol

katie... mine are the same forever been taking off a 7 and it really annoys me !!!       OMG cant believe your going in 5 weeks.. and they twins  

annasb.. you too honey .. there are gonna be loads of babies and bumps this year i am sure xx

lv.. how are you now darling xx

mir.. how are you and bobster.. gonna pm you in a bit as I need your address darling xx

driver.. hows things hope you enjoyed your half term xx

purps.. glad the sickness is getting a little better honey     xx

laura supermum.. how are our chiplets doing xx

nikki.. woo hoo congrats on a lovely little boy xx

LJ.. how are you darling xx

malini.. hope your keeping nice and positive darling xx

anneofc... your writting is coming along well honey well done xxx

tracey.. hope your little boy is in bed ready for school and your ok xxx

mag.. how are you xx

my mind is pooped.. dont even know my own name lol ... love to everyone i have missed its not intentional i love you all and think of you everyday .. and pray that each and every one of you will get your dreams soon xxxxxx

as for me.. i am off to watch wild at heart now as our princess is sleeping in her cot...    she stays till the morning


----------



## Donkey

Thanks Swinny  

Have you got your LIT sorted out.  Are you going to Dr A or Dr T?

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hiya donks hunny how u doing sweetie    What a lovely gp u have to do all that for you


----------



## Donkey

Kate - I know, he is lovely.  He's a friend of dh's dad (and dh) from the rugby club.  He never acknowledges that he knows me by default and is always professional but he's really trying to help.

Our tx starts soon doesn't it.  I'm so excited but soooo scared.  i want it to work so much but I'm so scared of it failing...I wonder how I will cope if it fails...

Just watching the skating results.  I have to say I wanted to dislike Daniella Westbrook when this series started but I think she has come across really well.  I want Sharon to go..

xxx


----------



## laurab

Night girls

Good luck Heaps... your starting tom?  

Spuds - scan tom?

SB -   

Anyone else got stuff on tom?

Purps and RC - Scans this week? wed and Fri?  

right I'm shattered. nanite.


----------



## shortie66

Donks i am feeling exactly the same sweetie, excited scared nervous    I have got my depot shot on wednesday which the nurse is doing at docs.  My doc bless him has done me a private prescription for everything i need and didnt charge me for it and has put whatever he can on nhs, although he does have to be careful cos the pct have started vetting precscriptions.  He has however put all my blood tests through on nhs and says he will worry about that if/when they pick it up     We are lucky in the fact that the chemist we use is opposite the docs and we have been going there for years and she has done me my drugs at cost price and i've just had to pay the delivery cost, my depot shot cost £100 which is almost half the price of anywhere else  

Heaps good luck for tomorrow hunny    

Laura have a nice sleep darling, are u ok ur off to bed early


----------



## Miranda7

Ooooh, new name!


----------



## shortie66

Yep new name no pics changed sig taken "please leave my bubbles alone" off, so hopefully whoevers blowing me bubbles will now leave them and me alone.  Have deleted a load of my old posts off other threads as well. It does freak me out i must admit, but not as much as is has done, how sad must be the person doing it tho


----------



## purple72

And yet it seems they are still doing it WTF Some people need to get a life!!!     from me sweetie xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

I blew you three earlier, to get it back to 777 on the end. Tell me I'm not contributing to your mare!


----------



## shortie66

Well thats one culprit caught  

Dont worry mir i wont grass u up    Admin moved it back down again after you moved it up to end in 7's but then someone else blew again.  OMG im getting obsessed, i really do need to get a life     WTF why am i getting so obsessed with how many bloody bubbles i have


----------



## Spuds

Thanks laura - its tomorrow - anxious and positive - know this week is going to be 'a git' just going to try to take 1 day at a time   xxx   to the chipsters - loved your post on combing your little girls hair -i get to scared to even dream it which is silly   for good news tomorrow xxx

Thanks Tracey too xxx

n LV xxx = am chilled in bed with attention demanding cat   - so pleased to hear your plans hun xx

spuds
xxxx


----------



## shortie66

My ickle spudulicious        best of luck for tomorrow sweetheart


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - your doc sounds fab! 

Spuds - good luck sweetie    

Popsi - don't worry about posting hun  

Terry - 11! wow   In your shoes I would definately do dhea for 3 months +. I agree vitamin holders in prominant positions are the way to go. I use them for all my vits/meds and don't forget them anymore. The lister will be your best bet in London, but if there was anyway you could do it Jinamed in Turkey seems to have a very good results from what I've seen here on FF. 

Louise - I struggled this year as his xmas pressie was so good (a fab and black and white photo of our black lab on canvass). Got him a few bits and pieces, cooked him breakfast, his fave dinner and made a cake and stuck a candle on it. BFP would be nice I agree.
We have sky+hd. We got it pretty much as soon as it was available as dh is a techno junkie. This meant we had the early glitches to deal with. We had 4 Thompson boxes until I lost my rag (they kept replacing them with refurbed boxes), threatened to leave and they gave us a new amstrad box which has been brill. Get an amstrad box if you can...or any make bar a thompson. If you do it will be covered by 1 year warranty anyway. Anyway thompson boxes aside, hd is great and the new menu is brill (You'll get it with 6 weeks of having the box..it will down load) 

LV - all sounds great. LV is such a mad place. I remember (aged 1 eating so much in one of those buffet places I thought I would die! Is your dress sorted? What's it like? 

Tracey, Mir, Purps  

I bough dh 'Up' in blue ray as one of his pressies and we've just finished watching it. I was crying..well heaving from the first 5 minutes...dh wanted to switch it off. Lovely film but my hormones are running riot. Start back at work tomorrow, pressure will be on...hope I don't crack! 

Nighty night all 

Anna x


----------



## Miranda7

Now I'm confused! How many bubbles are you meant to have, Shorts?


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

wow busy thread since Thursday.

Popsi - don't worry about not posting, just enjoy having your primcess at home......why would I enjoy Half-Term have you got me confused with someone else? Also Blooming marvellous have messed up so your not getting a parcel from them anymore, will sort something else out and let you know what's coming  

Shortie - I was really confused as I skipped a few pages and missed your name change    I was thinking that "this newbie is sounding very fanmiliar with everyone"  

  all, sorry for the rubbish personals


----------



## angel_lass

Good morning ladies - DH and I just came back from a 2 night break and I read all your responses to my post   they had me in stitches. We are supposed to be getting treated in one of the best clinics in Europe Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine GCRM but who knows eh? We will go to our review appointment on 12th March, can I please ask you lovely ladies to help me complie a list of suggestions/questions to ask. I want to print them all out as you all seem to know a thing or two (understatement of the year  ) about low responders.

I want to thank each and everyone of you in anticipation of your responses  

Nicki x


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie for Mir/shortie it's 27773 I think or could be 27772 but not 27777    I was desperate to post last night but the site kept crashing on me but Mir you putting it up to end in 7's did make me giggle! (sorry kate) 

I just cannot believe someone is still playing around with it!

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## popsi

driver.. yep i have you confused with someone else    you wait till you have a little one you wont know your name lol xx.. i was gonna message you today about parcel as i was worried as you said it was coming and it had not arrived    bless you dont worry xxx

kate... i really think some people dont read honey xxx dont worry bubbles are blown for luck and if you have more well thats more luck (trying to be positive for you xx)

love to everyone ... off to clinic in a bit injection day today   

oops.. morning purps darling xxx


----------



## purple72

Morning Mummy Pops how are you and princess doing this fine morning?

We have lots of snow!!

Sx


----------



## purple72

You know heaps I'd forgotton I was 12 weeks till you mentioned it!!!   

So exciting that things are going smoothly for you! long may it continue xxxx


----------



## popsi

hiya purps.. we are good thanks but teething (obviously princess not me LOL!) .. just been shortening the sleeves on her new fur coat ready to go out for a walk to clinic, its freezing here but no snow.. gutted i wanted some to play in   

heaps.. hiya darling xxx

right best go.. madame is bored with mickey mouse club house on tv lol ... now has fingers in video ARGHHH !!! i need another set of eyes and a few more arms lol


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - 12 weeks how wonderful! Has an ickle bump popped out yet? You must have a scan soon? 

Heaps great news! 

Popsi - good luck at the clinic! 

Morning lovely ladies

Mine and dh's blood are on route to TDL for my Lad retest. Fingers crossed the donor lit has raised my super low numbers! 
Boots are doing buy one get one free on FR tests so I have stocked up...not that intend testing early..honest! I might just do a test in the am to check the trigger shot has left my system (I had this a week last saturday)

Since yesterday I have been (sorry this is grim)...burping up sick...not being actually sick but getting litte bits of sick comming up into my mouth...happens within 30mins of my eating anything or drinking anything remotely acidic (ie pinapple or orange juice). Anyone ever had this?

Anna x


----------



## IzziLu

Hi All,

I hope you don't mind me butting in.  I've been reading your thread for a few days now but it's taken a while to pluck up the courage to post.   You all seem to know each other so well but what really comes across is how knowledgable and supportive you all are and I'm hoping you might be able to point me in the right direction. 

First things first, 'cos I'm not even sure I could be classed as a low responder. I've had two cycles with reasonable follie counts (13 at first attempt, 11 at second) but v. poor egg retrieval (4 at first, 3 mature and 1 at second immature).  First round was IVF and none fertilised, second was supposed to be ICSI but didn't get that far so I haven't even got to ET stage yet.  I've been told elsewhere (on my introductions thread) that the 'empty follicles' may be something to do with bad timing of HCG but after my second attempt my consultant did AMH which came back very low (not sure of exact figure) so appears I also have POF   Needles to say consultant has already mentioned DE to me  

So I guess what I'd like to know - do you gals class me as a poor responder and I should be looking at clinics specialising in this area or am I better focusing on the HCG empty follicle thing?  

Hoping you might be able to help me out and sending each and everyone of you     for whereever you are in your journeys 'cos you all seem like such lovely people!!

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Spuds

Girls 

Just got back - phew - good news - we still have 3 follies and they are bigger then the first round at 18,16,15 mill so eggstatic ! - the bloods are fine and show signs of eggs and lining at 11.7 which is fine (apparently ?!?!) - so fealing a million times better. 

EC booked for Wed with Relph (anyone know him?) and transfer Friday.

Can't thank u enough for your thoughts and good wishes xxxxx

Spuds
XXX

Heaps SoBroody n Shortie66  - a zillion of these coming your way


----------



## Spuds

Izzilu - sweetheart you are in the right place for help and support here xxx well done for posting and welcome xxxx - we have so much experience between us I am sure we can help you xxx - which clinic have you been cycling with ? The Lister and Jinemed seem to get the girls votes for the ones which understand issues of response extremely well xxx

Spuds
xx


----------



## IzziLu

Hi Spuds - thanks for the welcome and may I congratulate you on your great news!!   

My first two cycles were NHS through satellite clinic here in Cornwall, Wheal Unity, with EC at Exeter.  I've got the impression that Lister and Jinemed are top of the list for low responders so if that's what I am, I'll be looking into those two.  I'm seriously thinking of going abroad, partly from the cost point of view but also because everywhere is a long way from down here so if I'm travelling I might as well go somewhere worthwhile - twisted logic?!  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## H&amp;P

Jersey - fab news and your lining sounds really good as well.    

Izzi - welcome, you have found a lovely knowledgeable bunch of ladies here. What clinic are you currently with? On either of your TX's did they do blood tests while you were having stims? This would probably have shown up that there were empty follicles as each egg gives off a certain amount of hormone. I know some clinics don't do these (mine didn't) but some do and can therefore react based on this information. I would suggest (but I'm no expert, girls help me out here) getting a second opinion from a different clinic (one that is more specialised in poor response), it is possible to have low AMH and low FSH I think the low AMH is meant to be a better indicator of your ovarian reserve so could mean that yes unfortunately you are a low responder. What type of IVF were you on Long protocol or Short protocol? sorry more questions than answers but the more info we have the more we might be able to offer better suggestions on what to try next.   See Spuds has already asked a couple of these


----------



## IzziLu

Hi Driver,

Wow - you gals are really quick to react on here - thanks very much!  

In answer to your questions, no I didn't have any blood tests during stimming - didn't even know clinics did such a thing - and I was on short protocol, buserelin and puregon for both cycles (slightly higher dose of puregon for round 2).  Does that help?   

I have another follow-up with my current consultant Thursday week to discuss the implications of the AMH in more depth but I think she'll just talk DE as she's already mentioned that but I'm not ready to give up on myself just yet!


----------



## H&amp;P

Izzi - From my personal experience the NHS clinics only like to treat normal range people and do not cope very well with difficult cases. got to shoot off to a meeting now back later.


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone.... 

Wow this board is really busy... Ive skimmed over the last few pages so apologies in advance if i get something wrong.... etc!, Had a tough wk end, my LO has diarrhea bug... again!!!... he is always ill, tell ya if its going round he gets it!!!... anyways.. fingers crossed he gets better soon!!.. dont like seeing him poorly 

Congratulations to the baby birth.... yippeeee, always lovely to see, especially on this board, fills me with hope after all the negativity!!..
Also Congrats on the BFP's and also the Scans..... XXX

    To anyone that needs them!!.. x

SB....    for your boy/girl.... hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad   

Heaps.. why u getting a visa??.. Do u need visa's for the jinny??

Driver... RC, RH, Veda, Jerseyspuds, Izzy, Popsi, Purple and everyone else.... Hello!!!! X


Well, finally spoke about our options with DH this weekend, Whoooo  I really did not realise just how much all the failure tx's are taking their toll on him.... poor thing is so upset, and frustrated with it all..... Anyway we came to the conclusion that we are going to get in touch with the Jinny with a veiw to doing one last tx their, maybe a tandem one if needs be...... ii was always quite wary of DE with having a Bio son but after finally having a good convo with my hubby, i think its something that we are both fine with and hope that any resulting child will be also, and of course our son. If we did end up with a Donoe child we we realise it is not going to be as easy as having our own and obviously still have heaps to discuss on it, but iu feel at least we have a way forwards, and if it all fails again then that will deffo be it.... and we will just have tto accept it.
I have my reveiw at Care in a few weeks time, obviously will bew interesting to see what they suggest but we dont want to cycle with them again. Can I ask for copies of my medical notes from them??... 







Im also going to try DHEA.... cant hurt eh...
OH dEar, little man has awokenm and is grumbling with his tummy.... back later XX

Love to all X


----------



## Spuds

Me again 

Hi Sammee - good to hear from you and pleased you have had a good long chat with hubby - it really can take it out of them more than we know hey x - sounds like you have a good plan and from the stories from the girls on here the Jinny would be good for you I think xx - Im sure you can 'demand' your notes - if they get rc then send me in   lol 

Izzilu  - I have never been to the Jinny but heard a lot of good stories but I am at the Lister and its fab as well - however - if I was having to come all the way from Cornwall and had the choice of doing a cycle at the Lister or the Jinny - I'd definately be off on a plane - it's cheaper there as well and I think being in the sunshine helps all round xx - just settled my bill at the Lister today and for all treatment including drugs scans blood etc cost exactly £4,992.93  

Quote of the day - left my notes behind (again) at the scan and Ali the nurse called me 'Hormonally Challenged' -     what a fantastic definition when on the old sniffer lol

Love
Spuds
xx


----------



## Spuds

Forgot to say thanks Driver   

xx


----------



## angel_lass

Hi can someone tell me where you can get DHEA and it is tablet form? I want to try and up my amh level if possible.

Thanks x


----------



## IzziLu

Ooh Spuds £4992.93 sounds painful.   Is that for IVF or ICSI or is there even a difference (shows how much I know)  .  As you've cycled in the UK you may not be the person to ask but can anyone advise on how monitoring is carried out if Tx is abroad?

Angel Lass - glad you asked about DHEA as it's something I've only just heard of and wanted to find out about.  I'll be watching any responses with interest!   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## kitten77

am skim reading as gosh you peeps can talk!!!!! only been gone a few hours!!!! 

answering the DHEA question, i got mine from www.biovea.net - have to get them off the interent as not regulated over here. have been on it for about 2 months now.....hope its doing some good thats all i can say, and try not to read the side effects it will scare you...it did me, but its not bad. my doc told me to go on 50mg per day. think they are about £19.99 for 180 tablets.


----------



## H&amp;P

jerseyspuds said:


> just settled my bill at the Lister today and for all treatment including drugs scans blood etc cost exactly £4,992.93


 thought it would be more than that at the Lister, my last cycle at the Leeds clinic cost me nearly that much.

Izzi - just doing the research on monitoring for a cycle abroad, you may find the clinic you have had TX at will do what is known as shared care (mine quoted me £1000 for all scans and bloods needed before during and after) or there are private clinics that do scans for pregnancy and they quoted me £120 per scan and £98 per blood test, you can either go abroad for the whole cycle (about 21 days) or can start in the Uk and then go out part way through, think the minimum they like you to go out for is 9 days.

Sammeee - glad your talking   to LO

If I am going to cycle in April is too late to give DHEA a go


----------



## IzziLu

Thanks for that snippet of info Driver - seems you are a stage ahead of me in your quest and really getting on with it - fantastic!    I'll make sure I ask my consultant at next meet about 'shared care'. Could just fancy 21 days abroad but suspect practicalities of that at work would not allow   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## LV.

Driver - CHR (who are the ones that first discovered DHEA) like you to take DHEA for 2 months before you cycle so you still have time!

Other gals - Its best to get the micronized pharmaceutical grade DHEA. I get mine from www.dhea.com, it comes fromt eh US but they are very reliable and delivery has always been pretty quick.

LadyV xx


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - thanks for the reply, I will be starting stims in about 6-7 weeks, how long do they take to come, maybe I'm too late......oh well ordered some anyway......


----------



## Han72

Yo spuds that seems like a good deal to me but then I keep getting caned for immunes at the ARGC  
PMSL at "hormonally challenged"     Can I use that as an excuse for going ballistic at the woman from Biovea France cos my flipping DHEA STILL hasn't turned up a week after I ordered it  Oh please, AF turned up today loads earlier than I was expecting her so surely I'm allowed to be a bit stroppy Right 

So yeah, anyone who's looking to buy the stuff, get it from DHEA.com cos biovea have gotten RIGHT on my nerves today!

Drives - it's never too late chick, gerrem down yer neck! 

Beachy - I've just remembered I forgot to reply to your PM, sorry, can I blame that on being hormonally challenged too ? I'll reply tonight honest!

Shorty - stop changing your name! How do you expect a poor brain damaged gal like me to keep up, eh?!     

LV - I'm soooooo jealous of you starting the acu course soon!  Are you looking forward to it chick?

Aww sorry no more persos, got AF pains    Gonna get me a hot water bottle and snap at anyone who talks to me at any point over the next 48 hours    

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Spuds woooo hooooo well done on the follies sweetie, told u 3 was the magic number daint i?     

Purps it even made me laugh when mir said she had blown 3     Bless her 

Back later scottie giving me daggers, has run a bath for me to ease aching limbs.  Think i must have jolted neck and shoulders when i fell down the steps yesterday    Terrific bruises on both arms now going up to elbows


----------



## laurab

Spuds - ohhhh lovely sizes.  so when is EC?  Believe me 5K is nothing compared to how much these follies will cost you over the next 20 yeasr!!   

Nix -   Not gonna say a word to you incase you bite my head off!  

Mir - how was work?

Izzi - welcome aboard.  think maybe a change of stimm drugs and clinic may help. hmmm how big where your follies whhen you triggered. i had a cycle where I had 6 large follies but on 2 poor quality eggs as (I think) they let me cook for too long. 

Driver - yeah I would give it a go... even a few weeks should help, can't do any harm can it.

LV - I just used the ordinary dhea.

XX


----------



## purple72

Kate you fell down the stairs?!?!?   hope the bath eases things,

Mir mrs bubble blower how was the first day at the office

Nix hunny sending you nice warm hotty vibes

Laura how was visit from parents?

Hello to everyone else must go as crispy duck just arrived yummy!!!

Sx


----------



## TryMeditate

Baby boy was born Friday 12th Feb. He was delivered a bit early. He is gorgeous, ssoooooo beautiful,  and the light of my life. I know I am the luckiest woman in the world.                                     

Where is that little rolling baby icon I wanted to post  ??  I really miss him!!

I  so wish I could post more, but unfortunately we are having some medical issues (both me & baby), looks like we are turning a corner. Nothing too serious as long as we can turn it around, but was very very scarey for a while there.....  

Baby is still loosing weight rather than gaining - bad jaundice, and not eating as he is too sleepy all the time, but has started putting back on weight today and his test results show he is improving.  Problem is I have to be on a strict 3hour feeding schedule, where I feed (he's not interested so it takes over 1hour), get him back to sleep, then I have to express milk, steralise, take about 45min sleep myself (as long as I get straight to sleep and not lie there awake for a minute!), then get up and do it all over again.  I'm completely exhausted, and afraid I have no time to post anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  If he looses anymore weight the doctors want to check him into the NICU... and I'm pretty keen to keep him at home!! Besides all this I need to fit in drs appointments, and eat sometimes too!! 

I so so wanted to post, and promise I will write something decent as soon as I have 5minutes and can wake up! 


Just so my story is on here for now AMH 0.1ugL (0.7pmol), Day 3 FSH 42 (god knows what my mid cycle FSH was, I was too scared to test), POF.... and yes, told by many fertility specialist I had from a 5% to a 1% chance of this happening.  Did immunes with Dr G, chinese herbs, DHEA failed to produce even one follicle on my IVF cycle,  and timed sex whenever I though there was a chance!!!

Miracles do happen.  MssyG and Hazelnut who also posted on the PR thread also had amh levels the same as mine, and diagnosed with POF. So they do happen..... and they happen right her on the PR thread.


I owe the ladies on this trread so so much for all the support - and more than that - the research that we all shared.  

I will write more, and promise to be a more active member of the thread when things settle down.

All my love

Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Sam woooo hoooooo



And does baby boy have a name?   

Purps i slipped down the garden steps and fell backwards yesterday in the snow  Grazed backs of both legs and somehow landed on both elbows Right one is by far the worst, v. painful and bruised from elbow to about halfway up lower arm. Im ok tho but neck and shoulders been hurting and stiff today im such a clumsy cow sometimes   

Hiya laura hun, you ok?    

Mir phantom bubble blower of old pr thread    how work was ok hunny


----------



## Sammeee

Whoooo Hoooooooooooooo  CONGRATULATIONS on yur baby boy!!.....
    Hope you are both well soon XXXXXXX


----------



## Ourturn

Izzylou - maybe you should try the long protocol and different stimm drugs? I respond better to the long protocol. Change of clinic sounds like the way to go. You definately should have a clinic who monitor your e2 too! Know what you mean when you say that you might as well tx abroad because of where you live. If this doesn't work out I will probably do the same. Re empty follies...2nd tx I had 8 follies, and a very high e2 (8,000) but only got 2 eggs and did not make it to transfer. This time fewer follies (4 good size), lower e2 (5,000), 3 eggs but from that 2 high grade embies.  I only had to stimm for 11 days (usually go for 14) Only difference between the cycles was the protocol ie this was long as opposed to short (and immune treatment but don't think that helped my response but who knows) 

Sam - CONGRATULATIONS!          
Hope the two of you are back to full health soon. What's the little man's name?

Spuds - great news and your lining is great! Mine doesn't go above 8mm! EC must be soon? 'Hormonally Challenged'   makes to of us.

Evening all


----------



## purple72

Oh CONGRATULATIONS SAM22 so pleased to hear you had a little boy
           
So sorry to hear you've both been suffering! have they told you to keep his crib/basinet near the window? I know we're not getting much sun at the mo but daylight really helps with the jaundice so try keeping little man as close to the window inbetween feeds.

3hrly feeds must be so exhausting hunny but hopefully you both will be sorted soon and able to get to a much better routine!

SO SO SO very pleased for you DH and little man and understand why you've not posted earlier we'll be sending you all our love and hugs 

Kate hunny poor you m'dear that sounds like quite a tumble!    hope the bruising and pain settles soon xxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Wow I know I'm new to this thread but it just fills me with so much hope.

Sam I didn't follow your story when you were obviously posting regularly but I just want to say heartfelt congratulations on the birth of your baby boy   - what fantastic news!  Wishing you both a speedy recovery from your early difficulties   

I'm also beginning to realise reading all your info how incredibly ignorant I have been to what is actually going on with me - my clinic has obviously only given me information in the broadest terms because I don't know what size my follies were, only that they were 'good' and I don't even know what e2 is!?!   I've got some serious questions to be asking at my next consult!  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Sam - huge congratulations and what an inspiring story - just what I needed to hear!  What do you think helped you get your baby boy?

Anna - reading your protocol breakdown made me realise I have no idea what is better for me.  I got 2 follicles and 2 eggs on my first cycle which was the long protocol with Gonal F and then 6 follicles but only two eggs (although I will never know - but that is what the E2 levels indicated) on my second - short protocol with Gonal F and Menopur - wonder what the Jinny will suggest for the third go?  How;s the sickness?

Shortie - the fall sounds painful - hope the bruises heal soon.

Purple - crispy duck - yummy

Driver - I am aiming to cycle at Jinny around April and have just ordered DHEA too - it wasn;t too expensive, so like you, I figured its worth a shot for 8 weeks or so

Sammee - glad you and DH have worked out a plan.

Popsi - you sound like you are having a lovely time with your princess

AFM - have booked my follow up from my last cycle - worth doing as I have paid for it! - but I won't be going back there.  Have convinced DH that the Jinny is the way forward and am sending off my questionnaire tomorrow.  Have ordered DHEA tonight and Zita West vitamins in the post!  

Anyway, must go - am missing Glee!

Louise x


----------



## Donkey

A quick hello, I've only been in from school an hour    Off to greece tomorrow for LIT, up at 4.30am  

Cangratulations Sam, I hope you and baby recover soon. Take care.

Lots of love 
xxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Evening all  

Ello Ello So Broody xxxx - thanks love xxxxx - Nix has admitted to being 'hormonally challenged' too      -

Nix - he he he - took me ages to work out what PMSL means then I did it too    - can we start the HCC ?

Laura xx - thanks love - EC is confirmed as Wed   and trigger shot at 10.30 tonight - had last sniffer thank God    may get half my brain back now lol - yeah 5k against 20 years of 5k a year and the rest ouch - worth it though hey 

Scottie - 3 is the magic magic number my friend (wont mention anything about 7 or bubbles or Mir   sending loads of love for your poor bruises too xx)

Driver / Izzy - it was for ivf only - but sounds like at 4999 may have been better than I thought  xx

Helloo Donks  

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Spuds

HA HA HA HA - You can tell that sniffer is still flippin in me sorry SHORTIE !!!!

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Sam22 

WOW !!!! Many Many Congratulations !!!! and thank you so very much for posting your story - brilliant and another one to keep us all going through the dark days - thank you and many many congratulations to you and your gorgeous baby boy xxxxxxx
         

Spuds
xx


----------



## popsi

woo hoo sam.. congratulations honey, hope your both fit and well very soon xxxx

love to you all sorry no personals tonight, little princess had an injection and was very brave, then we had a visit from her social worker and all going fab, but i am absolutely smothered in cold .. so gonna chill for a bit xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Spuds.  Wonderful news on your follies.  Good luck for Wednesday.

Izzylou, sounds like the girls have given you lots of good advice. 

Sam.  Wonderful news on the birth of baby Sam.  I am sorry it hasn't all gone smoothly and I hope you will both be feeling better soon.  We look forward to having you back on the thread when you are feeling up to it

Donkey.  I don't envy you getting up at 4.30am.  Good luck in athens

Kate.  Your fall sounds very painful.  I hope the bruises go down soon.

Purps.  I am very jealous of you having crispy duck - one of my faves.   when is your nuchal scan?

Nix, I hope the hot water bottle did the trick

Samee.  I am glad you have a joint plan with DH.  I felt very woried about DE when I have a natural DS but have completely come round to the idea now.  I just think we would deal with any potential issues that might arise if we are lucky enough to have a DE child.  As Max doesn't have my DH's coloring and doesn't look like Marcus did I am very relaxed about the genes and looks issue.

My trip to W Africa is fast approaching - I go on Saturday.  I should be excited but I am just nervous at the moment.  Nix, I have just loaaded a learning french CD onto my Ipod.  I wonder if I can manage to learn anything between now and Sunday when I get there.  Now I wish I hadn't skived a whole year of french class at school.


----------



## laurab

Sam - I'm with you on the 3 hourly feeds!   BUT all worth it.  How wonderful, thats you for letting us know.  hope he puts on some weight and they don't need to admit him, give him a big cuddle and kiss from me.  

Another early night for me.  Ed has chest and eye infection and Beth has back teeth coming through...


----------



## shortie66

Well ladies the phantom bubble blower is back yet again (not you is it Mir  )    

20mins after admin took them down, there they are back up again. Its obviously someone on ff who doesnt like me, for whatever reason they have in their sad little heads.  Just wish whoever it was would at least have the guts to pm me and tell me what their problem really is.

Doubt if i will bother posting for quite a while girls, its not stressing me out anymore tbh, just quite sad that a certain individual cant leave well alone. And i really cant be arsed at the mo, i have more than enough to keep me occupied without harassing the poor admin staff every 20mins to put my bubbles back down for me    Anyway i have the bubbles that i need for positivity and a few extra for some further luck so im leaving it there. 

Night night ladies


----------



## popsi

shortie darling.. dont leave us.. i am sure its not intentional and if it is and you leave us well they have won... so please dont go darling xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I second Popsi.  Don't leave.  Just try and think of it as the more bubbles the more good luck and not try and get them on a specific number and then it won't bother you how many you have. 
It can't be anyone who doesn't like you - what is there not to like  

Off to bed now.


----------



## lucky_mum

CONGRATULATIONS 
*Sam & DH*

on the birth of

your baby boy

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx

            ​


----------



## Miranda7

Congratulations Sam! You really give people hope.

Work went fine - I just did the morning as I didn't have a pooter and wasn't able to do any actual work! The office is all ladies, which is a nice change - the news ed brought in the most delicious apple cake she'd made. My previous news ed would have brought in cake only if it was packed with explosives...

Shortie - no, I haven't been blowing any more bubbles, and no, you can't leave. We forbid it! Who cares about the damn bubbles - you'll be preggo soon anyway.

Izzilu - we all start off like that, then get wise to lots of stuff and start asking questions. By about cycle 3 we're right know-it-alls! It's astounding people are allowed to waste our money just doing cycles blind, I think - FSH, AMH, antrals and everything else should be standard before cycling - you wouldn't put Astra tyres on a Volvo and hope it might work.


----------



## laurab

Mir glad work went well... mmmmm office with 'bakers' in it.. yum!

Heaps - Them bloods look fine and dandy to me!  wooo hoo! full steam ahead!!

Spuds - enjoy your drug free day.

Shortie - if someone is doing it on purpose its pretty stupid and pathetic.  You dont need bubbles anyway... you need orange knickers to get pregnant.  you got some? If not PMme your size and address and I will go on a mission to get you some before your off. Ok?


----------



## purple72

Shortie, you have your magic number and as you say a few more for luck!! Sod 'em sad [email protected]!!!

Stay with us so we can support you for your cycle!

Laura orange knickers   

Hello to all xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Laura

Where did you find orange knickers?  I'e been trying to get some for ages...x


----------



## H&amp;P

Surprised Zeta West hasn't launched her own range of Orange knickers and bra's  

Shortie - 
"so please don't go 
don't go, don't go away 
please don't go 
don't go, I'm begging you to stay"​ (sung to the tune of KC and the sunshine band)

Heaps - whooo hooo to visa arriving 

Jersey enjoy your drug free day,    for EC.

Sam - congrats on the safe arrival of your LO.


----------



## Züri

Congrats Sam an Nikki, wonderful news 

Shortie whats with the bubbles trauma? ignore them they're bubbles schmubbles  I don't think I have ever even blown any or know what mine are? Just remember it's all superstition and in the grand scheme of things is irrelevant 

What should your number be? surely admin can see who has sent them?


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Everyone,

It's been busy busy busy here, so only had a chance to skim read. 

Laurab; Orange Nickers!? Are you a Tori Amos fan by any chance?

Shortie; I can't believe what I've read re the bubble saga! How sad some people are! Please don't disappear.  

   for Anna SB and Spuds. x

Sam; Congratulations, and thanks for sharing. Stories like yours keep me going. Wishing you both a swift recovery. x

Hi and welcome Izzi.  

RC; did you manage to catch up with Eastenders yet? Hope you had a lovely time away. x

Sorry if I've missed anything. All a bit hectic at the mo as we have big changes ahead at work. I'm one of the workforce reps which unfortunately is very involved! 

L. x


----------



## IzziLu

Hi back and thanks Leola    

Miranda - pmsl at astra tyres on a volvo   it's so true!  Think I've got a lot to learn very quickly if I'm to be a know-it-all by cycle three as I'm hoping to start again fairly soon  

Shortie I know we haven't spoken yet but I just want to say all the girls are talking a lot of sense and it would be a terrible shame if one trivial minded person meant you missed out on all the support and love from these girlies, especially coming up to tx time when I imagine you'll need it most!    I hope you stay! 

So should I be getting some orange knickers too?  Perhaps dhea.com should sell them through their website for a double whammy!!  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## laurab

you can buy orange knickers online from La Senza, they must think Im bonkers as i've sent sets of orange knickers to about 8 people as gifts over the last few years.  they are 5 for £12. bargain! 

My sister brought me some werthers choclates, they are like toffee flavour choc.... yummy!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Sam - Congratulations !!!!!! I was thinking about you the other day - i thought you must be about due. YOu are a real inspiration to me, and were always so supportive and informative when you were posting regularly. It will be great to have you back - I miss your posts - but only when you feel up to it and have the time. 
I hope the little one starts putting weight on soon, and that the feeding schedule can become less exhausting.

Much love,  
jo


----------



## Ourturn

Oh no I should have been wearing orange knickers!   I have an orange polo neck..will wear that tomorrow! 

Sicky feeling has gone  

Anna x


----------



## mag108

shortie: as the others have said, and in the spirit of anti bullying, please stay!

Sam! 
*I am so so happy for you a big congrats*
         

Heaps: You've had to jump through hoops! Delighted the visa is sorted and you guys are (nearly) on your way !

hugs to everyone that needs them.

Just been to the GP, I had an epic 9 points to bring up with her including getting her to agree to prescribing Clexane and Prednislone ! Hurray. Had to skip yoga tonight to go see her so she had to 'be worth it'. Going to do some stretching now. Eat well, take supplements but havent quite ticked the excercise box this year and it's sooooooo cold out! and snowing again!


----------



## LV.

Anna a brief sickie feeling is good and a sign of implantation, you're about the right time for this too! 

Sam - wooooonderful news on the birth of your baby boy. I'm with Jo - an inspiration and I thank you for all the knowledge you've shared with us all. You deserve your gorgeous bundle of joy. Hope the feeding eases up and you're both fighting fit as soon as possible

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies and RH  

Apologies in advance that I can't keep up - we got back home late on Sunday and two days back at school has my brain addled, so please don't be offended if I don't mention everyone.    

        to our PUPO AnnaSB - don't worry, I never wore orange knicks  

         for Spuds' follies and EC tomorrow - Raef is gorgeous - you're in good hands there.  

Donkey - hope your LIT went OK today. I'm with you about Daniella - I know exactly what you mean. I'm glad Sarron has gone though, especially as she insisted on wearing swimsuits every week.    

LV - sorry about DP's reversal - I will obviously recommend the Jinny/Dogus for a tandem tx as I am unashamedly biased.  

Mir - cakes at work is great - we have cake Friday every week    

Swinny - hope Paul's Nana's funeral goes as well as they can.   

Jo - have you sorted out your dilema - I hope it all works out OK for you.   

Popsi - glad your princess is settling in nicely - I bet she thinks she's in a princesses palace  

Shortie       to the phantom bubble blower but please don't let them scare you off - I love your dream about your twinnies.  

Steph - I love the idea of Vivvy being a "Dinky Dot!" - what a lovely expression for a gorgeous little treasure. I can't believe she's 8 months already. Hope the HV visit went well today  

Odette - hello   

AOC       at the none panicking hammer branding DH and so pleased that you are feeling happy - you deserve to so much  

Louise - I took 75mg DHEA (non- micronised for 6 weeks) which brought my FSH down (to 9.1 ) but it raised my progesterone too much for Mr. T's liking  Great to see you over on the Jinny thread  

Beachy - glad you're feeling liberated as well  

Nix - how is the diet going - have you noticed there is more food talk on her at the moment - how mean is that.       at Malini not feeling sorry for the normals  

Laura - orange knicks - fantastic idea - hope that the Chippers are OK.  

Zuri - you must be starting soon.  

Purple -      for your Nuchal tomorrow.  

Anne - glad Jase's party went well.  

Mag - Glad it went well with your GP today and I hope you feel better soon. Did she say why you'd been feeling so poorly? Enjoy your home Yoga tonight - at least you don't have to worry about holding everything in     

Malini - lovely to chat yesterday - make sure you go safely in the snow.  

LJ - so glad that you and Monty are doing well   

Zahida - hi sweetie - did you get any info on your thyroid?  

         to Nikki on the safe arrival of baby Alexander  

Heaps -      for you follies and that your bloods will be OK and      for DH's visa - when do you go? The weather was warm (shirt sleeves) but we also had occasional rain - there is so much to see - I'll pm you before you go. Did you get the house you wanted?     

MrsMe - I would also consider the Jinny in Istanbul as an alternative  

Terry - the Jinny are definitely cheaper than the Lister - especially as there is a fixed cost for the drugs and ICSI and blasts are included in the price. I'm sorry that the Lister aren't playing ball with you - I'm not sure where else to suggest in London.  

Tracey - hope you have a lovely time in Africa - I'm sure some of the French will come flooding back. Bon voyage   

Driver - thanks for sorting out Popsi's princesses pressie for us and      to Blooming Marvellous for mucking you about. I only took DHEA for 6 weeks and it brought my FSH down in that time  

Angel - glad we can make you laugh despite the circumstances   

IzziLu - welcome - I don't know anything about empty follicles I'm afraid - but I know this happened to a friend and one of the reasons can be due to the HCG jab - there is a thread somewhere about it - it may be worth doing a search. I can thoroughly recommend the Jinny  

Sammee - so glad things are sorted between you and DH - they do find it hard when tx doesn't work and don't always know how to show it. Great that you've got a plan - I really think that helps get over the disappointment.  

Hi Kitten   

Sam -          on the safe arrival of your son. (Great birthday as well ) Hope you both continue to make good progress    

Leola - hope everything will be OK for you with work - managed to catch up with the Enders when we came back home on Sunday - OMG - did Bradley know it was ******, do you think? I wonder how many different scenarios they had to film for yesterday's episode to keep the cast guessing?  

Love and     to the Fab Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Züri

RC already started, downregging as we speak but just keeping a low profile with it all....


----------



## Rural Chick

Zuri        for everything - when does stimming start?


----------



## laurab

SB - can't beleive your not 'oranged up' .... do not worry though, its not too late to rescue this cycle.  Sort out that polo neck for tom, get to the shops and get some orange pants for the rest of the week!  

Zuri - woo hoo!! your off. when is your scan?

RC - welcome home, impressive post. puts me to shame.  

Can't remember who asked but ed has ati-biotics and eye drops now, being a grumpy sod this evening as he did a poo and woke himself from his arvo nap and is feeling poorly anyway. He is now walking, clever boy.    the girls are fine and dandy, both have back teeth coming through but coping ok with it.


----------



## purple72

**** y put me to shame with your posts too!!!!!

Laura, you never shared the orange knickers trick with me either?!?! Oh well hopefully it'll all work out anyway   Cannot believe the Edster is walking, must make things challenging to say the least! hope his eye gets better soon and the girls teething settles

Crap at perso's at mo can I blame it on the hormones?

**** y  your scan is friday isn't it?

Zuri oooh how exciting

Love to EVERYONE else

Sx


----------



## Züri

you girls....  so much for keeping a low profile

first scan on the 8th and stimming to start on the 8th


----------



## laurab

Zuri - nothing can be kept low on here!

I think malini and RC have scans this week, one fri one wed. Not sure who is what though!

spuds - all ready to go? have you got your ornage pants packed?

i really thought the orange knickers where common knowledge!! Sorry. would have told you all sooner.


----------



## purple72

I don't think it's malini this week, though could be wrong, it's mine tomorrow and RC's friday x

Sx


----------



## Rural Chick

I think Malini's is next Thursday (the 4th). 

Zuri - sorry that your lying low has been blown out of the water


----------



## laurab

Sorry purps... I'm getting you and Malini muddled!  Of course its your nuchal scan. I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## purple72

Well you've been right so far my lovely so here's hoping it stays that way, but regardless what will be will be this little bundle of trouble will be loved and wanted xxxxx


----------



## Züri

Tis OK RC it's nice feeling the support 

good luck for your scans this week girls x


----------



## laurab

we all here for you Zuri...


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - will be keeping all me fingers and toes crossed for you this tx     

Anna x


----------



## Züri

thanks again girls

Anna i hope I can start treatment off the back of good news from you - are you feeling positive? 

I am trying not to think about things too much as basically i start my new job a couple of days before stimming, i am feeling very nervous and worried about how i break the news to them IF i get pregnant, it's a contracting/freelance position, I have no employer rights and they are relying on me 100% to be their savior in this role, imagine their annoyance if i was to announce 8 weeks after starting the job that I am pregnant   it's all really getting to me the confusion about what to feel. To finally after 4 years here get a job, get out of the flat,  make decent money, clear our debts etc.... but it could all come crashing down with a pregnancy which makes it all bitter sweet because of course getting a BFP i'll be over the moon, losing the job i'll be gutted 

arghhhh i am rambling about it again, i am finding it all so hard to figure out in my head


----------



## lilly75

Hi Everyone, pls can i join in
Basically i was on treatment for ivf, and on my day 9 scan i only had one embryo..so had to be converted back to iui, i was gutted but am trying to stay positive that this still might work. im due to test the 1st of mar, but am getting slight twinges and am scared that this means AF is on the way again.. iv been told if this doesn't work i can do short protocol ivf and if this didn't work then we would need to talk.. I'm living in ireland and have been told that there are clinics in the UK that specialise in this area(low ovarian response) and was wondering if anyone can advice me what to do next


----------



## Jumanji

Sam - many many congratulations on the birth of your baby boy. Hope he progresses well and is healthy very soon!

Shortie - sorry the bubble blower is stressing you out; try not to let it get to you.

Zuri - hope you are ok!

much love to everyone else.


----------



## Spuds

Off for EC round 2  

 to all Spudsxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Good luck Spuds!


----------



## LV.

Good luck Spudster!


----------



## H&amp;P

Spuds -     for a nice smooth EC and lots of juicy eggs.    

RC - fab personals  

Zuri - you little minx trying to keep secrets from us    

donkey - how was the LIT?

Purple - Ok for the dimwits out here, what's a nuchal scan (can you tell I've never been pregnant  )?

Anna(SB) - I have lost track   when is OTD?


----------



## Lilly7

Morning.  

RC; Not sure if Bradley knew or not! All a bit mysterious hey. And what about the hand with the black glove!? That's all unsolved too!?  

Good luck for EC Spuds.    

Zuri and AnnaSB,    


Hi and welcome Lilly75. Sorry to hear about your tx . . sending     your way. x
There are various clinics that treat PR's . . such as the Lister in London, Care in Nottingham(?) and the Jinemed in Turkey. I haven't been to any of them personally as I'm still waiting to get through a full cycle at my NHS clinic so I don't waste my funding. However Turkey is my next plan and lots of the girls on here have been there with success. If your traveling from Ireland that may be your best and most cost effective option.  Maybe you can tell us a bit more about what protocol you were on etc.
I'm sure someone else will be along soon with more info for you.  

Hi LJ;  

Morning Mir, LV, Heaps, Driver, and anyone else who's around.  

L. x


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - I was positive, but my positivity is fading! Re the job, try not to worry about it, easier said than done I know. You can't put your life on hold. 

Lilly - twinges could mean implantation so stay positive. Think you meant you have one follicle as opposed to one embryo. (embryo is not formed until the egg fertilises). My understanding is that the lister is the best clinic in the uk (nottingham care only offer donor egg for pr's). But as you'd need to travel from Ireland Jinemed in Turkey would be your best bet. Hopefully you won't need it though! 

Driver - otd is Wednesday but I will test Monday as I will be 14dpo by then. 

LJ - how are you and Monty doing?

Heaps - great that dh's visa is sorted 

Kate - how are the bruises? Have you tried arnica gel for them? 

Morning all. Soooo tired this morning..would really rather be at home cuddling my doglet! 

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Spuds - Goooooood Luck!!! was planning to have a jacket spud for lunch in your honor!!!!!  Comeon 3 beautiful juicy follies you can do it!!!


----------



## Ourturn

Spuds - eek I missed you post! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## IzziLu

Spuds - seeing as you left at stupid o'clock this morning I guess you won't be reading these till you're back so hope the EC went brilliantly and you've got great news to report     

RC - thanks for the welcome and the resounding recommendation in favour of the Jinny - looks like you have very good cause to be a supporter of all tx Turkish!     DH and I had a discussion about it last night and he likes the look of Jinny too so I think we've pretty much made the decision that that's going to be our next move - amazing really considering last week, before I found this wonderful site, I'd never heard of the place!   Now it's just a case of deciding when!

Lilly - I'm new on here too and these ladies are sooo welcoming and helpful they're sure to help you through.  Hope you get a positive result from the IUI but if not you'll get plenty of guidance about what to do next  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## laurab

SB - You got your orange top on??  

Purps - Enjoy your scan today.  

Leola - Is this Estenders talk I'm missing out on?    I think Becca was giving Bradley her anti-pychotic drugs... well something, shes a little minx I think.   Poor Bradley, I loved Bradley, he was like a pet labrador.

Morning Izzilu -  
back in a bit....


----------



## Züri

Good luck Spuds! 

Anna I know it's hard to keep positive but I have all crossed for you

Laura I loved Bradders too, didn't even know he was going out of the show so was shocked when he leaped to his death, or and someone get rid of Staceys evil side kick, she's horrible

Welcome Lilly and Izzi 

Driver  wasn't keeping secrets it's actually on Stephs brilliant list that i am down regging i just was going to come back in here and join in a bit more again but without wanting to talk much about me if that makes sense  I just enjoy the feeling of camaraderie in here and support even if you don't ask for it or need it at times 

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - a scan? Good luck hun! 

Laura - I have my orange poloneck on and having been keeping my feet toasty in my uggs (my accupuncturist keeps going on about the importance of warm feet in the 2ww!) I forgot but I ordered a bright orange wool jacket in the boden sale a few days ago....that should be arriving any day  

Ohh I love eastenders! Did Becca do that? Evil cow   So what's going to happen to Stacey...is she going crack and end up in hospital again? 

Anyone see 'one born every minute'? Don't know why I do it to myself   Did you see the husband who was a total c**ck..giving his wife a really hard time whilst she was in labour 'its 2 in the morning will you make up your mind what you want to do, I want to know where I stand'   I would have kicked him!


----------



## laurab

Zuri- I hear you about your job too.  I got promoted above a lovely man who actaully really needed the payrise as he had a young family etc and then I accidently got preg (I think i must have got preg the night I celebrated getting promoted) and really worried about telling people etc. I felt terrible.  For me that pregnancy ended in an ectopic so I just had 2 months off sick instead of maternity!   BUT for that brief time I fet horrid.  Nothing you can do, you can't put off living on the chnce you get preg, I put my life on hold while doing IVF and regret it now. People will unerstand if you have to leave and being preg doesn't mean you can't carry on working and maybe you could return after the baby parttime or something? It will all fit ito place.

Right... shower and get dressed..

SB - Ohhhhh Boden ... nice. If it arrives.. put it on even if your not going out.  If it doesn't arrive maybe you could make a necklace out of some carrots and hang them around your neck?


----------



## Ourturn

Laura -   
Thinking about it, I do have an orange pendant somewhere at home.


----------



## laurab

Go find it!!

I always used to try to eat something orange in my 2ww too.  Sweet pot, oranges, those fried egg sweets!


----------



## H&amp;P

laurab said:


> If it doesn't arrive maybe you could make a necklace out of some carrots and hang them around your neck?


 love it  , just seen your other post, so you were already a bit mad before the chippers arrived  

Zuri - I am struggling to keep up so missed that vital bit of info   , on the job front I would try not to worry and throw yourself into it for as long as you are there, it is something you have been wanting for ages and we all put too many things on hold for this IF [email protected]


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - I have a bowl of clementines on my desk


----------



## H&amp;P

sobroody1 said:


> Laura - I have a bowl of clementines on my desk


 maybe you could make some earrings out of the peel....  

Right really must do some work now


----------



## laurab

To be honest Driver I'm not sure orange peel and carrots go? Maybe a sweet potatoe necklace with the orange peel earrings would look better?


----------



## Malini

Loving the orange chatter. I eat my breaky out of an orange bowl and sleep on an orange silk scarf and do not go anywhere without red or orange on in some form. CK do orange knickers and like Laura I eat something orange every day. Sending everyone orange wishes.

Congrats Sam! I am sorry it has been a rough start but I hope you and your precious boy are well soon.

Mash darling, am sending you vibes across grey, wet Ldn. Hoping for that perfect egg.

SB - By day 10 of the 2ww I was convinced it was curtains. My AF was imminent and I was in negative PMA. You just don't know and we'll keep the faith if yours falters. 

Zuri - It is typical that all your ducks may line up exactly when it is inconvenient. All I know is that things seem to be more tricky when we worry over them rather than when they happen and we have to solve the problem now. I have decided over the past 4.5 yrs of my IF that forward planning isn't as helpful as everyone seems to think. Fingers and toes crossed for you.

And Donkey, Driver, Heaps and Scotty - who else? I know I've missed someone - all starting now or very soon. I think of you all and send many, many wishes.

Hi to all. I am on my BB and my fingers are sore.

M xx

PS Good lucK Purps.


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies,

Back from Scan, all fine although have now convinced DH we will have this baby at home after our experience with a NHS sonographer!

DH almost asked him for a complaints form before he'd got the gel on my stomach   long story but didn't introduce himself, had such a strong accent we couldn't understand him, charged us 8 pounds for pictures that you cannot even tell it's a baby etc etc.

Anyway Driver hunny a nuchal scan is something they offer you at 12 weeks that combined with bloods can assess your risk of having a baby with Downs, they are recommended for women over 35. 

Baby's hearbeat was flashing away and baby measured 12+4 so 2 days ahead of what we thought.

Loving all the orange talk I'm eating off an orange plate at mo 

Jersey hunny hope they have got some lovely juicy eggs by now, I too will be eating a baked spud in your honour tonight!

Hey malini hunny how's my pregnant friend?

Hello to everyone else big hugs 

Sx


----------



## kitten77

Hi everyone. 

i to am loving the orange talk!!!                  - for those who need the orange!!!

sam - congrats!!! 

zuri - i dont think you can worry about that (easier said than done i know), as once you get that bfp then thats all that matters dont it. i know i put my life on hold for ivf for the last 4 years and regret it now, but once that bfp comes for me then nothing will matter! 

Purple - great news on the scan...but horrible news on the sonographer!!!!  

jacket spud for me to tonite!!!!!! hope you got some lovely eggs. 

sobroody - i dont watch that programme as i know it would just upset me, i broke down last nite while watching eastenders when the baby was born!!! - but then again i was a little emotional as DH came home to tell me that one of our friends are pregenant and he dont know if he wants it, and then i went to get my nails done and my nail lady said she 'fell pregnant on the first sh4g' - well bully for you!!!!!!!!   happy for them, sad for me. 

question on DHEA - what is is suppost to do exactly? haha, im on it but dont know why doc said i should. will it do me harm? all bloods and levels are 'normal'. 

also....... gotta choose out of two hotels for our holdiay, we have decided tunisa! all inclusive, 4/5 star with spa, on beach and with not many kids! woohoo. just gotta choose now. only down side is 2 hour transfer time. but excited now. thinking about going in may, flight is on the 2nd may! hope weather will be hot!? does anyone know? 

hello to everyone else - sorry if missed you off!


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Purps - So pleased all is good with babba purps        
But what a c ock that sonographer is  

Sam- Congrats on your little boy hun  

Spuds- Lots of luck hun    

Shotie66 - Lots of luck and love hun   

Sorry be absent, had a busy weekend and Jason was blown away with his party, it was a great night.
Thanks so very much to everyones kind birthday wishes to him too   
Prague in 2 more sleeps      can't wait girls   

Love to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Bonjour!

Hey Sam22! CONGRATULATIONS honey! I'm so sorry that you and bubs haven't been well but sending you LOADS of  and   that you both feel better REALLY soon!

Yo Spuds - hope EC went well gorgeous!       PMSL at you PYSL    

Purps - good luck for the scan today lovey!    

Anna-Dinna stop playing with your food    Hey chick I'm feeling VERY  for this cycle on your behalf so it's ok if you have a wobble     I don't know how anyone's supposed to stay 100% positive throughout the 2 week wait, it's enough to drive the calmest person  

Laura - mmm fried egg sweets, YUM! You are on form today even if the chips are under the weather  Hope they feel better soon and a beeeeeg beeeeeg WELL DONE to Eddie, walking already, the clever boy!

Zuri chick - sorry you're having a bit of a panic about your new job! Please try not to worry hon, it's a freelance role right? Can you work from home? Even if you DO get preg, they clearly need you so I'm pretty sure they'll do whatever they can to accommodate you and your bump when it happens     It's not your responsibility to worry about how they'll sort out matty cover, that's what HR are for!

Hi Lilly and Izzy  Welcome to team PR. Don't worry about these other nutters, I'm the sane one around here    

Hey RC and RH - welcome back!

Mira - congrats on starting your new job hon, so pleased that they seem to be nice peeps 

Yo Shawty  - hon I'm sorry you've been so upset by the faffing around with your bubbles but, tbh I'd be ASTOUNDED if it's anyone doing it deliberately to upset you. Also don't forget that since you changed your username the request to leave your bubbles at a certain number is no longer visible so anyone who's given you bubbles since you changed names quite possibly didn't realise what they'd done (innit Mira  ) And even if it IS malicious, well it certainly isn't worth jacking all you PR mates in is it Don't leave us 

AFM after a day crawling around cos I felt dizzy everytime I stood up, nauseous every time I ate and crippling stomach cramps, AND the runs I finally went to the docs who seems to think I have a tummy bug. I tried to tell him that my tum is always upset when AF rolls around (just not usually this painful) but he didn't seem to be listening much  On top of that I'm STILL waking up coughing every night and that's been going on since Jan. He thinks it my asthma, I'm convinced it's my sinuses  So I've got a ton of pills for the nausea, cramps and er the other thing  plus monster doses of steroids for the "asthma" ... On top of all the pregnancy potions now I REALLY rattle when I walk   

Apart from that, I'm fine   

Love to all!

xxx

Oooh hi purps! Sorry the sonographer was a sonofab****   but that's great news that bubs is growing away merrily  So pleased for ya hon!! 

PPS @rse, thought I'd already posted this!


----------



## Ourturn

Kitten - Tunisia sounds fab! Babies every where I know   Dhea is supposed to improve egg quality.

Purps - glad baby is OK! Sorry the scanner was useless. Is there a nice private place you can go to get some nicer pics and a better service? You are right to complain. What happens if the next lady he sees has bad news? 

Malini - hiya hun. Have you developed any pg symptoms? 

Anne - belated birthday greetings to jase! It was Dave's b-day this Sunday...are they the same day? Glad the party went well. Does he know about Prague or is it a suprise? 

Nix - thanks for the positivity..its needed! Hope you feel better soon  

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Hey AnnaSob I won't let him complain just means I get to have my 16 week private scan   No it was just a big shocker after the wonderful care we got at the Lister with Liz the sonographer and the difference here! Honestly ladies if you seen the pics yu can not tell it's a baby! Thankfully our 10 week scan at the lister gave us some lovely pix so we are happy with that for now x

Anna sweetie how are you doing? when is test day? keeping everything crossed for you my sweet! xx


----------



## Little Me

Anna- Happy belated to your hubs too   
22nd Jas
yep, told him on his bday about Prague - he's beyond excited   
xxx


----------



## Malini

Grrr Purps. It makes me so mad. Caring is supposed to be a vital part of the job description, not an add on. Soooo glad to hear your baby is dancing.

Oh Nix, you sound poorly. So hope you're better soon. Horrid.

ASB - Am v. tired and have faint feelings of nausea occasionally but mostly feel like AF is imminent and have done since 2ww. Everyone is different, I guess, and I'll just have to wait. Thinking of you. I know these next few days will be hard but our minds are not our friends when they are doubtful because mostly it is fear, totally legitimate!, but unfounded in any evidence.

Anne - Happy Belated Bday for J and have a wonderful time away. It is SUCH a lovely thing you're doing. He's a lucky man. Hugs for you.

Malini xx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - that's fab! 

Purps - otd is Wednesday 3rd March. But I will test Monday with a FR as I will be 14 dpo by then and will be working from home on that day. If its bad news at least I won't have to face anyone red eyed.

Glad you get a private scan in 4 weeks time  

Malini - (I am eating a malini ie blueberry yoghurt how funny!)  Your feeling of af comming peversley is a good sign..means your uterus is streching to accomodate your growing bean  

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Flippin heck Nix- feel better soon love   

Mal thanks hun


----------



## Malini

Oh Anna thanks for that. I didn't know that. Love that they name food after me, very apt. I love to eat.

You're welcome Anne. You deserve praise and hopefully have lots after your party. Have you been back to the C?

M xxx


----------



## purple72

Nix sweetie you must be rattling!! hope you feel better soon! Thinking of you! have you made any appointments yet for your next cycle!

Malini still now I get AF like feelings, it's all good! it's all good! As for caring   honestly I'm not upset just makes you value our fertility clinics soooooo much more! Seeing the heartbeat was all we needed and we got that and the fact that little one is growing as it should. Also Mum is coming to see the 16 week scan so that will be lovely for her too!

Anna, bless you when you said those dates I realised you'd just posted that! my mind really is addled at the moment! but Monday being off work is good so you can CELEBRATE!!!!

Do you ladies remember Mir and Laura telling us at our PR xmas do that most of them who had been at the last do had babies now! well I think of that often and slowly and surely it's going to come true for us too!

Anne bet Jase was overwhelmed by the gifts and 2 sleeps till prague, that hotel just looked truelly scrumptuous! Enjoy both of you you deserve it!

Zuri how's the DR going? I hated Dr with such a passion. i responded emotionally really badly to it and used to love once stimming started because it made me feel sooooooooooooo much better!

Hugs to everyone esle xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon all, just finished my carrot and orange soup - hope it does me some good   

Zuri   back.  Sorry to hear you're having dilemmas at the mo work v tx.  I'm no expert but it strikes me that all your positive energy should go into the tx and worrying won't help - 'what will be will be' - and as Nix says they obviously really need you to do the job so they'll work around you  

Nix   too. Sounds like you're having a rough time of it at the moment but at least you can be safe in the knowledge that as the only sane one here, the men in white coats won't be coming for you any time soon      Hoping for a speedy recovery 

Purps we haven't spoken before but just wanted to say great news on the scan   despite the [email protected] sonographer  . Your story is one of the many on here that fills me with such hope, so glad to hear it's all going well  

See y'all later

IzziLu xXx


----------



## purple72

Izzi that's very sweet hunny all I can say is Don't give up and stick around here! These girls know a trick or two!!


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

sorry I've been a bit AWOL, have been so busy last couple of days catching up on stuff since V has been better, she is now back to her usual self and eating well again  house was so messy we looked like we'd been burgled!  have only skim-read so sorry for what I will miss mentioning! 

Spuds - hope you got some lovely eggs and good luck for fertilisation and ET - sending lots of   

Malini - going to email you my up to date list if that's OK with you, as will be offline for a few days 

Laura - love the latest photos - having had time to write on the other thread but sending huge    - and hope all 3 chippers well and over latest teething soon! 

Purps - glad all well at scan, sorry it was a crap experience compared to private though! 

Nix - feel better soon hon!

Mira - hope new job is going well!

Anne - have a fab time with Jase in Prague! 

Welcome newbies! 

Off to DH's Mum's tomorrow in Cambs and have lots of ironing/packing to do, back Sunday (or maybe Monday if she doesn't wind me up too much!  )

[fly]      [/fly]

[fly]_Believe in the Power of Orange!!!!!_[/fly]​


----------



## IzziLu

Thanks Purps - I plan on sticking around - I've got a lot to learn!   

Hi Steph   have i just figured out why you post in orange - doh!    

   rules ok  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Züri

Glad your scan went well Purps although the sono whatever their name is sounds a bit of a **** 

Malini lovely to hear from you, are you starting to relax a smidgen and enjoy being pregnant yet? still pinch myself that you and purps are preggers, such wonderful news

Thanks for the reassurances girls re the job - I know it all sounds silly but after struggling with no work and money over here for 4 years I finally get my dream and another dream may put paid to the former (if that makes sense) Yes Nix it's freelance but a regular retainer in house for minimum 10 days a month on a set flat daily rate, its great money and will mean finally after 10 years we will likely clear our debt within a year of working. If I did get pregnant I would have no maternity leave rights they would need to replace me. I could and can work from home but I wouldn't want to be worrying about trying t work whether it be at home or in the office for half a day within a week or so of having a baby - so whilst i know i can go back and carry on the job eventually - I;d want at least 4 months at home without having to worry and think about work - being freelance means i don't have this luxury and potentially I may have to say bye bye to the job in 9 months time ;(

I know this all sounds ludicrous to probably most of you but I have spent the past 8 months talking myself out of a family and babies and thinking about the future and this job was such a huge excitement that I am now just bloomin confused about what I want  - I know I don't want to postpone IVF so the strongest emotion deep down must be to have a baby, the surface emotions are thinking about exciting new job, getting away from these 4 walls after 4 years, having an income and clearing debts that have crippled us once and for all

AAARRRRRggggggggghhhhhhhhh 

Anyway girls thanks for letting me off load especially as i am probably sounding very selfish and un thoughtful due to what we all go through on here - it's just my brain seem,s to have helped me cope with IF by shutting down all senses and emotions to do with babies that i do start to question what the hell am I doing  

Anyway back to personals  

Anne glad you had a great party for Jason and enjoy Prague, i'd love to visit there, apparently we could drive there from here 

Spuds wishing you lots of luck again for today

Steph loving the new pics of Vivvy on ** and can't believe she is 8 months! thanks as always for keeping the list of whats going on with us girls up to date 

Laura also thanks for the advice and reassurances, it all makes sense and it sounds like you had the same dilemmas back then

Shortie hope you will come back and not let a few bubbles upset you - remember in reality they mean nothing - I understand they are significant to you but don't let the idiots who are doing it for whatever reasons get you down. It does all sound very odd though, do you visit other areas of the forum? have you mentioned in other threads about your significant lucky number etc..?

Nix hope you feel better soon, are you also experiencing a strange early spring in Paris today? I am in short sleeves here, it's glorious

anyway that's about it from me now 

x


----------



## fabgirl108

Hi Ladies

I am a newbie on this board altho over the last few years I've been a lurker here! I am amazed at the strength and courage that you ladies have shown not to mention the wealth of knowledge that you have!..U are all a great inspiration and hve kept me going when i should have given up a long time ago!.

My brief history is a follows:
me 44yrs, DH 47 yrs
started IVF journey in 2005 following diagnosis of severe endo at ripe old age of 39 yrs (long story for late start!)  
1st ivf 2006..long luteal protocol, 9 eggs all fertilised, 6 good embies, 2d3 embies tx,    
2nd ivf same procol...only 2 eggs collected, only 1 embie good to tx, 
2 subsequent FET'S...both 
3rd ivf..short flare protocol 5 eggs, 2embies,  (chem pregnancy)
4th ivf same procotocol 4 eggs, 2 embies, 
immune issues diagnosed in 2007, high NK cytotoxicity at 41%, borderline TPO abs at 78 
5th ivf (oct/nov 2009), short antagonistic protocol with IL and pred and clexane,, 9 follicles giving 3 eggs only, only 1 poor quality embie tx 
I am currently on DHEA 75 mg and my FSH has come down from highest level of 14.1 to 7.2! 


So now we'r at a point where we have the funds and the energy for one more go only after which we will stop (I said that after ivf 4!!)!  

At the follow-up consultation, the RI has suggested that we go with a long protocol (He decided at the end of our consultation!):...I have since tried to read up on long protocols and low responders but havent found much info to convince me that thats the way to go...
My questions to u knowledgeable ladies is: Is there anyone with similar circumstances as mine that has undergone TX with long protocol and succeeded Any other thoughts or ideas are wellcome!

thanks

xxxx


----------



## laurab

Hiya Steph.  

Spuds - Shall we name your embies Beans and Cheese?   

Nix -   Sounds like your having a bit of a mare with your insides at mo.  

purps - Sorry youhad a crap sonogrpaher, do complain though, s/he will just be mucking up other peoples special moments if s/hes not told and more importantly could miss something important.  I was very lucky with my sonographers they were lovely. Hopefully you'll get a different one for the 20 week scan. 

Mal - I had AF pains all the way through.  

I'm quite excited, Im off to Brighton tomorrow (on leave from work) to see my lovely friend who was very ill over new year. Very excited about giving her a huge hug and making sure she is ok for myself.

XX


----------



## Ourturn

Fabgirl - Welcome  . Usually sp works better for poor responders but I am an exception to this role. 1st ivf lp 6 eggs, x4 embies, x2 grade 1's transferred, 2nd ivf SP 2 eggs x1 embie did not make transfer, 3rd ivf back to lp, just 3 eggs but x2 top quality embies put back. I'm testing next week. 
Its difficult to tell wether it the tx with sp was simply a 'bad month' for recruiting follies as the consultant suggested or whether I respond better to the lp. 
Where are you cycling and who is treating you for immunes? Great fsh! 

Hi Steph! 

Laura - have I missed a post re spuds ec? 
Anna x


----------



## laurab

No SB I'm just thinking ahead.   

What time was EC anyone know? Must have been early... was she texting anyone?

Fab girl - Welcome.  DHEA is great!


----------



## Zaffa

Hi!

Ive taken your advice ladies and book an appointment for an initial consult at The Lister. Its not til the week before easter.

They asked where I heard about them and I said from the PRs on FF!! 
Maybe if enough people say that they will start giving discounts for PRs on FF!! Thats would be great!

Anyway, I was told Im seeing Dr Tolba. Have any of you seen him? Is he OK? I just want someone who doesnt start telling me I need DE virtually before Ive opened my mouth!  

Anyone heard from Spuds yet? I hope its all gone well for her this morning  

MrsMe x


----------



## nicki70

Hello Girls,

I hope you don't mind me barging onto your board - I normally post on the Queen Marys, Roehampton board.
  
Today was my EC for my 2nd attempt & from 5 follicles I only managed to get 1 egg.    As you can imagine I'm completely gutted.  
On my 1st attempt we only got 3 eggs, but for my next go they decided the only thing they would do differently would be to up my dose of Menopur, to the max, going from 5 powders to 6  .  I did ask about doing the short protocol instead of the long one but they said my poor response must be due to poor egg reserve.  Having had my AMH tested (20) & FSH (6) that's not really the case....  

I'm not too sure what I really am of asking you all, think I'm still a bit woozy from the sedation.....  But in your opinion which is the best clinic for Poor Responders?  I've heard a few mention The Lister,  does anyone have any opinions on Woking Nuffield regarding poor response?  My last 2 cycles were NHS so we didn't really feel able to question their protocols, which do seem to be the same for everyone  .

I know it's not all over just yet,  but am also being realistic as I know the odds of just one egg successfully fertilising....
Thanks for listening!
Love Nicki xx


----------



## Züri

welcome nicki your avatar just got me thinking about Pix - anyone heard from her lately? is she OK? if you are out there redsing Pix a big hello and a    same for Ally (who i had a brief chat recently with on **  ) xx


----------



## Zaffa

Hi Nicki,

Drs are very quick to blame poor ovarian reserve but with your AMH of 20 you would think you should have eggs for Africa (so to speak!)   I would kill for an AMH like that!

Ive just made my first appointment at Lister. Ive heard over and over that The Lister and Jinemed are the clinics for PRs. 
Maybe you should get a second opinion. Im sure an initial consultation at The Lister doesnt commit you to anything. 
Also I see on the Jinemed website their Drs are over for London consultations in early April so that could be an option too.

There are loads of different protocols and reasons why things dont go as well as expected so theres plenty of tweaking of drug combos and other test to be done to help you find out whats going on and to get the best from your treatment.

Its soooo hard to be positive you just have to have grim determination to do all you can and to find out all you can so you can at least feel as thought you have done your best.

Good luck!

MrsMe x


----------



## purple72

Hey Zuri, I 'spoke' with Pix by text a few days ago and she's ok just ridiculously busy at work (London Fashion Week I think)

Nicki, Woking Nuffield I don't think has ever been mentioned on here, so cannot believe that they have good results for Pr's The two that seem to get all our votes are The Lister in London and Jinemed in Turkey!

However with your AMH & FSH you should have responded MUCH better maybe a change of protocol/drug is what's needed for you. Either way the two hospitals I've mentioned would be a good place to start for consults, Jinemed do consults in London every couple of months 

Jersey? any news xxx


----------



## purple72

Ahh Mrsme our posts crossed! I think i replyed to you on the Lister thread x


----------



## Zaffa

Yes, Purp we did! I better stop now in case we get ourselves into a right old tangle!  And of course I better get on and do useful stuff around the house..

MrsMe x


----------



## lilly75

Thanx Ladies for ur warm welcomes..

Leola7 I was on the long protocol and they said if this doesnt work they will the try me on the short protocol, im going to look into more info on the turkey clinic cos im stating to loose faith in the clinic im in and would rather be spending our money in a place that deals more with my prob.

Sobroody, sorry ya meant follicle im starting to get so confused, just when im starting to understand something im changed onto another treatment so my head is all over thw place
If anyone knows anything  about the clinic in Turkey I would be very greatful if u could share it, i know i should be staying positive that i could still me preg from the iui, i just find it hard to stay confident

Thanx again Ladies


----------



## laurab

No news from Spud yet?

Well done Mrsme good to have a plan

welcome Lily... did I already say that?


----------



## purple72

Laura hunny have a lovely time with your friend tomorrow!! She is the lady that had the post partum Haemmhorage? It'l will be lovely for you and her to catch up and her little one!

Off to eat my jacket spud in honour of our spuds? where are you hunny? xxx


----------



## laurab

Yep, thats her.  Can't believe I've left it this long but I wanted to go without the chippers so I could spend some time with her not running around after them.  Really can't wait.  

Yes Spuds.... I'm worrying.  I had my spud earlier.


----------



## purple72

Just have a good time hunny you deserve it xxxx


----------



## mag108

Zuri: Not knowing all of your history ie your fsh and all that I am commenting from that basis. It does sound like you need to stretch your wings a bit for a while, 10mths is really not that long and you are 34. Go for the freelance is my adice, if after 5 mths you are thinking hey is this REALLY what I need right now what about the other stuff then go with that. I employ freelancers and yes they are well paid but I dont expect that they will have any real commitment to being there longterm as hey, we havent made that commitment to them. x

izzy and Lilly welcome!


Purps: so glad its all going well. The sonogrpahers eh! My classis was being asked was I excited about being a mum as I turned up for a viability scan on m/c no 2! Classy people!

Fabgirl: welcome, Iam not so hot on protocols, but man have you had good eggs results!

Nicki70 sorry thats such a tough situation, hope you get some help here. I echo your thoughts, your amh is good and so is you fsh. generally the rule seems to be that consultants blame ovarian reserve when really its often they havent got the protocol right

Greetings to everyone else, I am very close to meltdown, had a cry etc at work, too busy too stressed for too long.
X


----------



## laurab

Mags -


----------



## purple72

Mags hunny     we are all here thinking of you! Your poor body has been through so much lately but hopefully this time is your time hunny


----------



## Spuds

Evening all 

WE GOT 3 EGGS WAHOOOOOOOOOO !!!!

Still grog from EC and been sleeping but going to catch up up now xxxxx

Spuds
xxx


----------



## purple72

So happy Spuds, rest up and take it easy and he's hoping Mr B White does his stuff in the lab of love tonight and you get 3 super embryo's tomorrow xxxxxxx

Sx


----------



## popsi

just a quickie....

purps... brill news on the scan honey woo hooo xxx stuff the sonographer !!! ..

mags...    

spuds...woo hooo 3 eggies... thats enough for chippers   

zuri...   

love you all.. been manic day here first day with DH back in work.. the day just does not have enough hours in it


----------



## Spuds

Girls

I'm just reading back now and you have me in tears - thank you so very very much for all of your messages and wishes of support you are all magical women xxx 

To those who had spuds for lunch - it defo did something   and yep Laura if we get there I reckon spuds cheese and beans would be good names    especially as I had cheesy beans on toast just now    

All went really well today but weird how it brings back memories of last year when we got 3 eggs from 3 follies too - mixed emotions of being eggstatic and a bit of sad deja vue - it must be the mind prepping itself to be more grounded this time round - but all in all exhausted/bit sore/excited/over the moon n zonked.

Sorry didnt get here earlier for some reason this time round felt more grog when came out of anaesthetic - whole day is a bit of a blur but then woke up and recognised my dodgy wallpaper so new I was back at home lol  

Spudsa
xxx


----------



## Miranda7

THREE! A trio of lovely, juicy eggs Spuds - marvellous!


----------



## Spuds

Mir - thanks honey   

Nickie70 - don't give up sweetheart - I'm keeping everything crossed for your eggie honey      it really does only take one     and please join us here because if and only if you need it - seems to me like a change in clinic and drugs is what you need - the best is the Lister and the Jinemead and between that and us girlies we will get you through - your levels are fabulous love so keep positive and I'm sure you will get there.

Sending loads of orange        

AnnaSB and Heaps - loads of thanks and      your way xxx

Laurab - how do you remember all the scans and everything - amazing bird ! Thanks for your support today love xxx 

I think I have it right that Purps and RC and Mal are all due scans imminently so xxxx for them and Zuri      dont worry about the job lovey it will all work out somehow day at a time stuff 

Anne - sooooo excited about Jase's job, birthday n Prague - you enjoy it you both deserve this time so very much xxxx 

Shortie xxxxxxxxxxx you are one fabulous lady thank you xx

Nix  too   to PMSL today   

Girls - thank so very much again I cant begin to tell you how much your support means to me and DH
xxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Purps - am such a muppet - you have already had your scan and I need to send the sonographer one of these  !!!! apart from the cr*p sonographer - pleased it went well honey xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Spuds - brilliant news honey   Now for some Barry White lab action      

Lilly - there is a Jinemed thread. Look under clinics abroad, turkey

Nicki - welcome   your amh is amazing, I don't understand your response. Maybe it was a poor month for recruiting antrals, maybe the dose of stimms was too high or maybe menapur doesn't suit you? 

I hope Pix and Ally are ok too. 

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Thanks hunny at least you have an excuse with having a GA today! I did the same thing to Annasob about her test date and had no such excuse!   

Malini's is next week I think and **** y is friday. now rest up hunny I won't get on tomorrow at all not till friday aft now but will be hoping you get a wonderful call in the morning 

big hugs x

Sx


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Purps n AnnaSB   think Im off for another sleep - what did they put in that GA !!    

Spuds
xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Hiya Spuds - just picked up on your fab news, three juicy eggies couldn't have been better! Sending out      to the lab tonight and hope you get the best news in the morning  

Night all!

IzziLu xXx


----------



## fluffy jumper

way to go spuds, 3 eggs is fab.  I hope your eggie is singing 'can't get enough of your love baby' to DH's sperm  

Nicki70.  I had only one egg twice and both times fertilised and once got a BFP so don't lose faith.

Nix, sorry you are feeling so poorly

Laura, I hope you have a lovely day with your friend and that she is better.

Purps, glad the scan went well, even though the sonographer was an as*

Zuri.  I hope you resolve your dilema.  I don't think it is unusual to wonder what you really want, I think it all the time.  When you get your BFP you will still have 8 months at work.  I have put my work life on hold for the last four years thinking 'I will be pg soon' and I now really regret it.

Malini, I hope you are managing to keep up the PMA until your next scan.  I don't think you ever stop worrying.

Sorry my mind has gone blank now.  for the last 4 nights I have spent hours on the PC trying to sort out technolgy problems.  I want to be able to skype Steve and Max while I am away but for some reason the person I skype can't see me even though I can see them.  Then I managed to wipe all the music and photos off my iphone while trying to sync on a new laptop after uploading a french learning CD.  I have finally managed to get the music back but not photos yet.


----------



## laurab

Great news Spuds.    Rest up, get that womb ready for making home to them lovely embies!      (thought I was the only one who had cheesy beans on toast! )

Love to all... I'm heading for an early night again.  

Tracey - when you off?


----------



## fluffy jumper

I leave on Saturday morning.  I am getting really nervous about the training side of things, I don't often have to stand up in front of people and speak about a subject I am not confident about, there are 3 others going with me but I am in charge so feel responsible for it all going well.


----------



## LV.

Stop Press! Spuds that is fantabulous, 3 egglets rock! Did you sort out your mobile yet bird? I sent a text to your  hubby today (I think it was his no!). It was the only number I had for you so I do hope it was him, I was suitably vague (I hope) in my enquiries    C'mon Barry White, let's be having you!

Who was asking about Pix? She has been a super glam fashionista and has been in NY for fashion week. We're meeting up in the next few weeks or so if anyone is about London way let me know. 

Nix - hope you are feeling a tickle better

Anna - how goes it?

Tracey - how exciting! you will be brilliant xxx

Zuri - lots of understated    

Shorty -  hey cherub - lots of sloppy ones xx

Welcome lovely newbies! And love you oldies (ooo I probably can't say that can I, without getting a black eye!) 

Am a tiddly bit tipsy. hic! I have a phone consult with Dr Sher tomorrow night - eeek!

Mwah!

LadyV xxx


----------



## laurab

LV  -   Mwah back atcha!

Tracey - YOU WILL BE FABULOUS. I promise. Once your off it will be great and do you the world of good.  Its bloody exciting.... try to enjoy it.


----------



## purple72

Tracey Sweetie, a healthy dose of nerves is only to be expected but YOU WILL BE FINE! we all have faith in you sweetie. How long are you away for?

We'll miss ya xxx

Hey LadyV you snuck in there! get you a bit tipsy on a school night ( I'm only jealous) before IF I never drunk, now I miss my fizz  

Give PIX a huge hug from me when you see her and get her to give you one from me too! I'd love to meet up but I also know being with pregnant people used to be really hard for me!

Good luck with the phone consult tomorrow night, I'll catch up on Friday with your news xxx


----------



## Miranda7

LB and Spuds - try a pinch of mixed herbs in the beans... scrummy.


----------



## Malini

Oh Mash. I am thrilled!! Lots of eggy orange dreams for you tonight.

Hiya newbies. You're in a good place. I have been fortunate and know that advice from here has got me to where I am. I do believe that different PRs respond well to different protocols. I was on a quasi long protocol. You can read more about it at www.ivfauthority.com There is hope and finding a clinic that believes in you is a huge battle in itself but they are out there.

Zuri - I don't think you're selfish. It sounds like life is working in your favour and you don't want it to revert back to the place where you weren't so happy. I hope the momentum means there are even more surprises on many horizons. I know how hard it is to crack living away from home. Big hugs.

Mag - I worry about you. Take care.

Tracey - I'd be nervous too. Be honest about it and people will take you into their hearts. I hate it when technology goes wrong. I have such limited patience.

Gotta go to bed. I am a smidgen more positive, thanks for asking. Sweet dreams all of you. And happy travels Laura. Hope you have a lovely time with yr friend.

Malini xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Mal    

LV - good luck with your phone con hun - will send you a pm with number and get dh to check his phone !!! xxxxx

Thansk Izzi n Tracey - Trace sending you loads of these for your presentations     you will be fabulous im sure - chat to the others about nerves though sure it will help x then think of the audience naked  with carrot necklaces for good measure   

Bazza White on my mind tonight  will let you know how we get on am -     its our time (thats our eggs you understand not me n Bazza)    
Spuds
xxx


----------



## Züri

Spuds well done!! great news x

Tracey where are you heading to again? somewhere in Africa? what an adventure, enjoy! you are right re putting work life on hold x

Mags thanks for the note, it's nice to hear another side (I'm 36 in June but I know i still have time on my side in the grand scheme of things) people keep telling me if i was to get pregnant naturally like 'normals' then i'd not be worrying and thinking this way, i suppose its just the deceit i feel accepting the job knowing i am in the middle IVF, anyway I am on that roller coaster now, I can't really get off and I had a good long chat with hubby tonight and have decided if its a BFP then **** worrying about the job and celebrate, if its a BFN then I have my new job to get my teeth into 

Mags sorry you are having a tough time at work, are you still a designer or have you moved out of that and into account handling etc..? I know how this business can send you over the edge, the deadlines, long hours etc... it's a tough competitive business to be in these days, I hate it if I am honest but i know nothing else   It sounds like with your bouts of illnesses and job stresses that you are in desperate need of some TLC and a break - I hope you can get both soon xx 

Malini thanks for your words too, yes in a different country it's such an achievement to find work especially when you don't speak to local lingo!    glad you are feeling more positive  x

LV good luck for tomorrow x

Great to hear Pix is doing OK, such a glamorous job/life she leads  xx


----------



## lucky_mum

Spuds - yay!!! 3 eggies - 3 is the magic number! yes it is.....  hope they all fertilise and turn into super-duper quality embies that are the stickiest sticky things that ever got stuck!   

Laura - have a lovely time seeing your friend and her baby 

Tracey - Bon Voyage for Saturday sweetheart, hope Africa is a wonderful adventure, even if you do have to work too! 

Must go to bed as up and away early tomorrow - have a great weekend everybody! 

[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## Spuds

Morning all 

Thanks Steph for your sticky msge     here's hoping xxx

Girls - of course when I have to get up for work - cant do it ever - today 6.30 am wide bl**dy awake grrrrrhhhhhh - worst case is another 4 hours until the phone call - feal sick and not sure I can answer the phone anyway - will have to get dh to do the deed  

flippin ec - its all about rollercoasters n waiting hey !!

Trace - 'cant get enough of your love baby' was going round and  round in my head last night along with 'cartoon' style spern n eggs doing a dance     good luck for Africa - so excited for you  

Sending loads of love 

Spuds
xxcx


----------



## H&amp;P

Spuds -     for your phone call   3 is the magic number  

Mag -  

Laura - enjoy your visit

Tracey - I too hate presenting and make myself ill with worry, but every time afterwards I give myself a kick for being so stupid, nerves is good it means you actually care about what you are doing. Hope you get the skype sorted before you go.

Morning all, my brain is mush so sorry for short personals........


----------



## kitten77

SPUDS - WOOOHOOO!       hope those eggs and sperm did the love dance!!!!


----------



## beachgirl

Spuds     good luck for the call hun x


----------



## Little Me

Spuddles- I am   for lovely news this morning  

Tracey- You will be FAB, have a great trip   

Morning Beachy, AM, Kitten & heaps      

mags  

Laura- Are you going on a trip or did I imagine it?    

love ALL  

1 sleep to go    
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

SPUDS - That's great - 3 eggs!!!!! I am so pleased for you. I'll be thinking of you this morning, waiting for the dreaded phone call. Way to go girl.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Jo   all ok? 
Not spoke to you for a while...


Oh, we put Holly cat in the cattery this morning as I just wanted her with people while we're away and shes's staying in the staff kitchen with the girls liek she did before so she's a happy girl  
Neighbours are looking after Oscar & Charlie but Charlie is going to be in the whole time in case he decides to go wandering off again - little buggar  

xxx


----------



## nicki70

Morning Girls  

Just a quick one to say 'Thank You' for all your replies after my awful EC yesterday.  It's really helped me getting all your responses knowing I'm not alone!
I'm still waiting for the call &   for good news but am realistic & thinking along the lines of 'Lister here we come'!!!  At the very least it's going to be helpful to get some insight from other clinics as to why I've responded so badly.  

Jerseyspuds - Good luck to you too,   you have 3 embies to choose from!  

love Nicki
xx


----------



## Little Me

Good luck Nikki


----------



## nicki70

Just had the call & my 1 egg has fertilised!    

Much happier now, will put The Lister on the back burner for a few more weeks....  I'm treating myself to acupuncture before & after, the guy is meeting me at the clinic, so hoping by this time tomorow I'll be PUPO....  The embryologist has said it's looking good & that they'll ring me in the morning if it hasn't divided over night but would still go ahead with ET as they can sometimes catch up once on board(?!).

Jerseyspuds - Hope you don't have to wait much longer.  

Thanks again for all your support yesterday, I'll let you know how I get on.

love Nicki
xx


----------



## Spuds

Nicki70 YAHOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!! Brilliant news for you honey I am so pleased xxxxxxxxxxx     
           

Spuds
xxx


----------



## kitten77

nicki!!! FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTASTIC NEWS!!!


----------



## Spuds

Girls    

ET ROUND 2 ERE WE COME !!!!!!! 

We got the call and 2 of the 3 have fertilised YAHOOOOOOOO !!!!

Nicki - we are going in at noon - have you got a time yet ?? Will be thinking of you and     for you too honey 

A very relieved and slightly less  

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Well done Nik & Spuds


----------



## Züri

Brilliant news Spud! wishing you lots of luck and you too Nikki

x


----------



## H&amp;P

Fab news from both of you   , so pleased things seem to be going the PR girls way at the moment........


----------



## nicki70

Spuds - Congratulations!!        

We go in at 1pm, so we're going to be 2ww buddies!  Bring it on!

Yippee!

Nicki xx


----------



## kitten77

SPUDS - FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTASTIC NEWS FOR YOU TOO!!!!!!!!

so happy for you.


----------



## Spuds

Thank you so much girls - you are all bl**dy fantastic !!!!!

So there you go - some good news for team PR from me n Nickie to keep us all going wahooooooo    

Nicki - bring on the 2ww - fealing v strong about this one for both of us xxxxxx and     all the time xxxxx

I have txt lovely Shortie - Shortie its defo cheese n beans xxxxx lol

Love to you all and a million thanks for getting us this far again 

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Züri

Nikki I know of 3 people last year who got a BFP with just the one embie - one girl had 10 eggs collected but only one fertilised one girl only collected one egg it fertilised and she now has a 4 month old little boy  and the other girl I think collected 2 but one fertilised, non of these ladies are on the PR thread but other FF threads - remember you are in with the same chance as everyone else and many people elect for SET and get pregnant still

Keeping all crossed for you and Spuds xx


----------



## Ourturn

Spuds and Nicki - fantastic news!   , hopefully this is going to be a great year for team PR 

Anna x


----------



## nicki70

Thank you Zuri, that's just what I need to hear right now!  

I keep on thinking SET reduced chances by 50% but my clinic has said they get more BFPs from SET than 2 going back so who knows? It's a lottery. 

I strongly believe if we're lucky enough to make it to ET then it's just a matter of time till one sticks.
Someone once likened IVF to the toss of a coin - that it's 50/50 as to whether it lands on heads or tails but if you want it to be heads, sometimes it can take 3/4/5/6 or more throws of landing on tails before you get a head (BFP) IYKWIM!  Hope that made sense!  

XX


----------



## Miranda7

Well done Spuds and Nikki!


----------



## popsi

woo hoo.. well done spuds and nikki70 great news xx

hugs to everyone else xx sorry no personals manic here just got a grumpy little princess to sleep to tidy up time now, think we may have another tooth coming poor love xxxx

ps .. anne have a fab time if i dont "see" you before xxx


----------



## Little Me

I hope it's a good year Anna  

This might sound mad but I've been thinking about my poor little eggies that didn't fert last year on my treatments, still makes me a little  sad 
But obviously I'm very happy for the girls today- I think it just comes back to me I guess every so often..........that's not meant to sound negative or horrible   

on a cheery note, I'm beyond excited about Prague tomorrow


----------



## Little Me

Pops- bless JS  
thanks hun , can't wait


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - it normal to grieve for your eggies   Have an amazing time in Prague hun

x


----------



## beachgirl

Well done Nicki and Spuds    

Anne


----------



## Little Me

I'm ok girls, just had one of those little pangs of sadness.
Plus one of my 3d friends announced her pg on ** last night.............she's such a lovely girl and I am genuinely happy for her - still hurt a little though.


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne -   I had a similar pang (and a couple of tears)on valentines day when AF arrived and it would also have been my due date from our 1st IVF (won't make the mistake of looking that up again  for this cycle )


----------



## Little Me

AM-  
OUR year love, defo gonna be "babbied up" this time next year


----------



## nicki70

Anne G - Sorry, just read your signature & saw you had a few failed fertilization cycles - How horrible for you.  
This is just such a difficult thing we're all doing.  I really don't think I would have kept sane at all if it hadn't been for FF.  I still worry constantly about friends announcing pregnancies.  I think it's the worst thing about IF - everyone else seems to do it so quickly & easily....   

Have a lovely trip to Prague - I've always wanted to go there!

Nicki xx


----------



## Spuds

Anne - sending you loads of these honey     its so weird I had a pang yesterday even though really happy brought back the grieving of the ones that didnt make it last time round - really bitter sweet day


I am thinking of you and Jase - you must be soooooo excited about Prague honey - I know 2010 is your year too loads of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Nic n Spuds-  
Wishing you all the luck in the world for ET and beyond


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks for all your positive thoughts about my trip.  I think I might be able to get wifi while I am away so I am sure I will be in touch.

Spuds and Nikki, fantastic news  - good luck for ET. 

Anne.     Have a wonderful trip to Prague

Cheese and Beans need a dash of worcester sauce on top

Driver, I always say I won't look up the due date but can never help myself.

Better go, I should be preparing for my trip not posting on FF!


----------



## popsi

Tracey.. good luck for your trip honey xxx


----------



## Han72

Yo!

Mash - gwaaan wiv da cheese and beans!!! Fingers crossed for good news tomoz lovey!!!  Oh and I forgot to tell you but I did have a jacket spud and cheese and beans for lunch yesterday AND for dinner the night before so I'm taking the credit for Cheese and Beans       Oh ok then, you guys can share it too  

Nikki- hello!   Fabby news about your embie chick   Good luvk for ET to you toooooo!      Oh and I think I'll tell my DH about your theory. If he thinks there's a chance of getting head at each tx he's bound to be much more keen    Ok sorry, sorry, I'll get me coat.... 

Tracey - ne t'inquiètes pas cherie, you'll be FABULOUS!!!! Make sure you take the time to enjoy this trip just a little bit too hon, it's once in a lifetime opportunity  

Anne - love your new profile pic, you are so photogenic (and I'm jealous     )  Glad j enjoyed his birthday and I hope you have a FANTASTIC time in Prague  

Maliiiiniiiiii - I'm STILL smiling     AF my **** that's your womb stretching to accomodate bubs!  I've tried posting from my new BB too, it's a bit awkward innit?!

Anna-Dinna - how's it going lovey?

Gawd, I wanted to do loads more persos but, hormonally challenged as I am, I've completely forgotten what I wanted to say!  Thanks so much for all your get well soon wishes   I'm feeling much better now (especially seeing as I've figured out what caused it now!) and I had a good night's sleep last night for the first time in AAAAGES so I feel quite ridiculously cheerful and hyper today 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Spuds

Nix     thanks honey for all those jacket potatoes  cheese n beans it is lol     so pleased you are fealing better - can tell by the cheekometer  he he he  loads of love    

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Yo Nix- Cheers love  
Glad you're feeling better too


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Anne    ps your pic is gorgeous


----------



## IzziLu

Wow, just caught up on this morning's good news -     congratulations Spud & Nikki and     that you'll both be PUPO by tomorrow!  I had two failed fertilisations last year but your news just fills me with hope and optimism.  Nikki I like your coin flipping comparison and I'm clinging to it.  Spud... mmmmm... always loved cheese and beans!  I'm sure 2010 is going to be a great year  

Anne and Tracey - Bon Voyage - Anne hope you gave a great time and Tracey hope you have some downtime!!   

Nix - glad you're feeling better (what did cause it - must've missed that?)  

Hi to everyone else - better go - supposed to be working!  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Spuds and Izz


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - incase I forget to say later, have a safe trip. You will do a brilliant job I'm sure!  

Nix - Glad you're feeling better hun, I think I have 'hormone' brain. Was in a big team meeting and kept calling our internal magazine by the name of one of our suppliers and couldn't understand why everyone was looking at me blankly!  

My skin has gone sooo bad. have lots of small, hard under the skin spots. Its probably the progesterone. Horrible dream last night. I was in a backless hospital gown, doc was trying to give me a gyny exam and I was crying and screaming the place down. I had had enough and didn't want my lady bits being examined any more! Much prefferred the dream where I got a bfp! 

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Woo woo woo Spuds and Nicky!


----------



## Miranda7

Ooooh, vivid dreams SB - GOOD sign!

Spuds - I am having a jacket spud in your honour tonight, so the little beggars will divide correctly.


----------



## Little Me

I'm thinking I should have  jackpot n beans too now  

LV- How is Yoda? xxx

Hi Mira xx


----------



## LV.

Oh yes, spuds all round! I'm going to have beans and cheese and might sneak in a bit of sweetcorn too. Those embies are sure to divide and conquer!!!

We should find out tomorrow if Yoda will be ready to come to his new home. He was such a cutie when we saw him but very under the weather. Can't wait to start looking after the poor mite, he didn't seem half as robust as Tuppence cat. He has ear mites too so they need to clear before he can come to us. Still not sure about the name but DP loves it, I prefer Tango as is goes with Tuppence and he's a gin-ger!

Katie darling, where are yoooooou? Don't let those silly bubble peeps keep you away from us xx

ladyV xx


----------



## Little Me

oh yes, Tango is cute too

xx

right, off now girls, lots of love and speak next week
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Dinna - I know I'm not supposed to say this but you are soooooooo PREGNANT!!!             

Byyyeeeee Annie - send us a postcard 

LV - Yoda a good name is    Although I quite like Tango too if we're sticking with the PR Orangeyness theme 

Oi you lot, just a quickie re Biovea. DON'T USE 'EM!!! They are RUBBISH! They've lost 80squids worth of stuff I ordered, DHEA and pycogywotsit (you know the stuff Malini took!) I am FUUUUMING!!!! I didn't even realise when I placed the order that delivery was free but if free delivery means them immediately debiting your credit card, just chucking the stuff in the regular post and then denying all responsibility when it doesn't turn up well frankly they can take their free delivery and SHOVE it where le soleil ne brille pas!

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it


----------



## veda

Hi all sorry been missing in action as currently on night duty and we have been full and sooooo busy but iv been keeping up as best as i can. Oh the blessed i phone keeping me from insanity.

Spuds 2 embies is fabulous. Are you having them both snuggled in? Good luck!!

Anne g prague is lovely ( all the red roofs!) so pretty. Enjoy!

Tracymohair have great time in africa.

Malini iv been keeping up with ur posts. So happy 4 u. Good luck 4 next scan.

Purple have you relaxed into ur pregnancy now? Enjoy every minute. 

To all the newbies. These girls are better than most consultants at knowing what to do. I woulnt have got through my last cycle without them. Its sad that we all are on this site but in a way it brings us all together to support one another through this journey. Everyone on here knows exacty how we feel and its good to know that its not just you and that we can all whinge together.

Ok im off to jump in the shower so no more persos. Afm im ok. Found me a frock for my wedding and found the most amazing. Honeymoon so now just got to pay 4 it!!! Still using my cbfm but not trying too hard! Life goes on!

Catch up later if all my babies sleep tonite! ( unlikley!)

v


----------



## Han72

Coo Veda - so exciting!!! Are we allowed to see pix of The Dress  And please tell us about the honeymoon (I'm sooo nosy!   )

xxx


----------



## veda

Ha ha nix a bride cant possibly reveal her secrets!! Lets just say im very traditional bridey than trendy! Honeymoon is now luxury to the max on koh samuii as was going to be langkawi but fallen mad for the place in thailand as soooooo gorg! Just need a night off to book it officially!

Oh im turning into bridezilla!

Am so knackered i could sleep on a washing line. I hate nights with a passion. Im normally a nice smiley mw but at 3 am its a hard act to pull!

Off to have some breakfast now!

V


----------



## Spuds

Ah Veda  Thailand is gorgeousness and Im sure your dress is gonna be lush  am as nosey as Nix to know more though   

Thanks for your msge - yep to two going back in just hope they do whatever they are meant to do to make tomorrow a smooth journey (in more ways than one  xx

Oddly enough Im having Jacket Spuds beans and cheese tonight  

Loads of Love and a bon voyage to lovely Anne n Jase - have a fab break you two xxxx

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Han72

PMSL at Bridezilla!  You can't be as bad as I was, one time during the wedding planning madness, I was on the phone to mum and she had some people round to dinner. She was standing right there with them in the room, knowing I was trying to keep the numbers down and she asked me if we could invite them, while I was on speaker phone. What was I supposed to say in that situation?!  I was sooo mad, I told her to take me off speaker and leave the room and then I accused my mum of making me look like a see u next Tuesday by putting me on the spot like that  .  Oddly enough, she hung up on me, can't think why   She didn't talk to me for about a month after that   

I'll let you off for not letting us see the dress as long as you post LOADS of piccies of the big day   I canput youin touch with a fabbie travel agent if you need but it sounds like you've probably got it all sorted now bar the actual booking. Let me know if you need tho 

Eeek  poor you on nights!  Oh well enjoy your brekkie, don't forget to eat summat orange!


----------



## mag108

Mal: yo are sweet! Thanks I am worried about myself (but my one beacon of hope is deciding to take some time out for tx that hopefully will start soon, once I've had NHS hysteroscopy!) Anyway hope you are getting to relax a bit yerself!

Zuri: yes still a designer! Will we ever learn! Am a bit burnt out to be honest. Way too busy for too long. TX plus immunes is soooo much to manage, even before I officially 'start'. Also all my old habit like drinking coffee etc creep back when I am busy and stressed. 
Sounds lke you have got your head around it all now and I like your resolution!

Spuds: delighted for you hun! thats fantastic!   


Tracey - You are understandably nervous,  I hate presenting aswell! But I bet the other side of it all you will be patting yourself on the back for a job well done. Safe trip hun

Nikki: very happy for you ! 

Anne: It stays with us the sadness.  


Annsob:   

Nix  bioevea! Glad you are a bit betterX


xxx to everyone


----------



## LV.

Ooo Veda how exciting! I love Thailand, you will have a gorgeous time. My dress is in, having my first fitting on Saturday. I foolishly ordered it a size smaller than I was so   I've lost enough weight. 

Nix - he he! 

My spud is in! Good job for a low maintenance tea as Dr Sher is calling any time between 7.30-10.30.

DP has gone on a dry run for his stag do tonight - WTF?!


----------



## Malini

Oh fab news Nicki and Mash. I am so pleased for you both. 

And good luck ce soir with Dr Sher LV. He doesn't shut up but I put it down to enthusiasm.

Glad you slept Nix. The world is a better place with sleep. Speaking of which poor you Veda.

Glad you have time off for trying Mag. You need it!

Oh Anna, nasty dream. My skin was AWFUL on 2ww. Progesterone has a lot to answer for. Lots of orange wishes for you.

And xxx and ooo for all.

Malini xxx

PS Almost fogot - good trip Anne and Tracey. Hope the sun shines a little.


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi I haven't been posting here for a while but just wanted to say a big huge congrats to Spuds and Nikki - well done, fingers x'ed for both of you.

And Annie G - I really feel for you and the pangs of sadness - we all know exactly how you feel. I too dread hearing about my friends getting pregnant, and was in tears the other night when I realised Anne Marie Duff (from Shameless was pregnant, as I knew she had been having problems)
of course the opposite applies when one of us PR ladies gets pregnant - that just gives us all hope!
You'll have a fab time in Prague it's beautiful.

Nix - I got my stuff from Biovea ok, maybe it was just a one off?


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Sorry I am so behind...LIT tx went well but we were delayed in Athens nad I didn;t get home until 2am and then up at just after 6 on Weds  , early night last night and I'm trying to catch up today!

My arm is sore and itchy so a good sign from the LIT  

Bigs hugs to you all
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Veda - Very exciting re the dress and honeymoon! Go on tell me who the dress is by at least!  

Nix - you calling me Dinna really makes me   Glad you think so..I don't..boobs no longer sore today   Think the high dose progesterone is making me loopy.

Malini - how far along are you know hun? 

Mag -   some how you need to find a way of relaxing. Stress can is not good for immunes. How about trying some regular accupuncture, massage or reflexology? Before I started this tx I had to keep telling mysef to relax...but as it went on I have felt better..probably because having all the immune treatment made me feel empowered...like I finally have a chance of beating the recurrent mc monster. Hopefully you will feel the same in time  

Just before I left work I NEARLY signed a work e-mail with a kiss! Thank god I read it first....it would have been a disaster! At least my weekend starts now! Have accupuncture tomorrow...REALLY need it

I have x5 FR pee sticks in the bathroom, 10dpo and haven't used a single one...are you proud of me!   Now how will I last until monday! 

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Christ Malini - you weren't kidding! He's a one man verbal steam roller. 

To summarise, he thinks he can help but we ain't got long, he wants me to consider cycling in April! He was adamant I could be in and out and knocked up before our wedding. He went over his protocol, completely rubbished every other protocol I've done up until now (he seemed especially offended by the flare one, said it's the worst one for anyone with low ovarian reserve). He thinks I should stop taking DHEA - ahhhhh! He went in to a big spiel about how too much testosterone can damage delicate egglets and stop the chromosomes from dividing as thy should. Standard advice is to stop dhea whilst stimming anyway I seem to recall, not sure how I feel about stopping it now, I feel it's the one thing I've been doing to preserve me ageing bits. God why can't they all agree?! Blooming doctors. 

Interestingly (and annoyingly) he said the pill I took for one protocol at the Lister was completely ineffective for this purpose. Some of you oldies may remember that I'm only supposed to take a progesterone only pill as I've had a  DVT following a car crash I had years ago. He said the progesterone only pill doesn't shut down the ovaries like the mini pill. To say I'm annoyed at Jeya for the incorrect advice is an understatement. She told me it didn't matter and a progesterone pill would do the same thing. That cycle was a complete shambles - what a waste of time, money and tears. 

He is certainly confident and enthusiastic about his protocol. Seems to have done alright by Malini.

Oh, head is whirring....

Donkey - Glad you made it back ok

xxx


----------



## laurab

Hi Girls,

Just home from a rather wet but lovely day in Birghton. Makes me feel a little sad I have no friends close by.  

Anyway just drying off with a wee rum before bed.

Right....

SB - I'm so not proud of you..... TEST!!!!   

Nickki and Spuds - Wooooooo blooody Hooooo!!!   Excellent news girls. ET tom? Hope it goes smoothly.   

Anne - Think I may have missed you but have a great time. Try to go to the orchestra ... amazing.

XXX


----------



## Ourturn

Donks - sorry you were delayed..was it down to the strikes? Glad you have an itchy arm.

Ladyv - are you off to LV then? Is flare protocol the short protocol?

Spuds and Nicki sending your embies growing vibes      Are you both having et tomorrow?

Laura - you have us!   You are not helping. I have so little willpower as it is. But I couldn't face a bfn.

Interestingly a lady on Dr G's thread said that studies show that early hcg's in ivf pgs tend to be lower than in normal pg's, especiallly when having blast transfer...Malini wish I had known that sooner so I could have reassured you.

Nighty night all

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Day 3 -  6 cell Its all looking very good. Test!!


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - stop it! No day 2 transfer, 6 cell & 2 cell. Will be 11 days post ec tom


----------



## laurab

Sat would be a good day to test.


----------



## Ourturn

woke up this morning with af type pains   think she's on her way.


----------



## laurab

SB - Those last few days are always so hard.   I know it won't help but AF pains are also signs of pregnancy.


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - how about Tizer for the name  

Anna (SB) -    , bet those pee sticks are calling to you, too soon to test yet...i thought you were further past EC than that     
   

Anne - enjoy prague  

AFM not sure if I said it is our romantic weekend in london this weekend, not seeing the friends we normally meet as she is 8 months pregnant with her 2nd (in the time we have been trying for our 1st) so arranged to meet a uni friend of DH that we haven't seen for about a year, last time we saw him he had just got together with a lovely new girlfriend....(can you guess where this is going  ) yep last night he phoned to let us know that they were expecting  , now it's sort of nice for him to think to tell us as they know what we have been going through.....BUT..... she's only 7 weeks so why couldn't he have just kept his trap shut and we could have met with them for lunch as originally planned and been none the wiser......now I don't know what to do.....I feel like a cow if I say I don't want to meet them but DH knows how difficult I am finding it all at the moment......don't know what to do....


----------



## Malini

Oh Driver, that sucks. If you can tolerate it meet for a quick coffee or a museum visit so you can split off, have your time and/or get out quick. If not, don't meet. You're not a cow. This is you special weekend and life isn't a box of chocolates atm. Xxx

Anna. That's a good bit of knowledge. My level is still low but climbing. My boobs stopped hurting at around day 11 and AF pains have never left. You just don't know. I am staying hopeful for you. And yes, Sher hates the short protocol.

Big hugs LV. He pushed us time wise, we told him to wind his neck in and he did. Don't know that he even remembered our convo when I met him. It is part of his spiel. And yes, DHEA contravenes his theory totally so if he backed it he'd look like he was contradicting himself.

So much more. There always is, but I have to walk the dog.

Malini xx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - once your levels get to 15,000 (I think) they stop doubling and climb more slowly). Interesting re him hating the sp...it doesn't seem to work for me anyway.

Driver - I think he was trying to be sensitive...but as she won't even be showing they could have kept it quiet!   I would find it tough too   I would go with Malini's suggestion and keep any meeting brief ie coffee. Otherwise you could always cry off with a migrane!


----------



## beachgirl

LV- I second Driver...Tizer is a great name...my boy cat is called that and I love it x


----------



## H&amp;P

sobroody1 said:


> Driver - I think he was trying to be sensitive...but as she won't even be showing they could have kept it quiet!


 I know and it is lovely of him to be so thoughtful......guess our fertile friends just can't win no matter what they say, or don't say


----------



## laurab

Driver - Why not go to a wine and cheese place for lunch and stuff your face with soft yummy cheeses and loads of wine and apologise for her only being about to have a fizzy water and a breadstick?   Or is that just mean?  Can Dh make up an excuse for you? Say hes just booked you in for a massage? Or be honest and tell him it would be difficult for you and your tryong to have a weekend away fromthe IF pain?    

Morning everyone else.


----------



## H&amp;P

laurab said:


> Driver - Why not go to a wine and cheese place for lunch and stuff your face with soft yummy cheeses and loads of wine and apologise for her only being about to have a fizzy water and a breadstick?  Or is that just mean?


 love it


----------



## IzziLu

Morning all,

Spuds and Nikki - good luck for your ETs     all goes well

AnnaSB -   The body sends us lots of mixed messages to screw with our minds - why should the signs of PG and signs of AF be so similar its so unfair - stay positive hun!     

Driver - I'd go with Laura's wine and cheese idea - we've got to have something to be smug about at times like this!  

Malini and LV - interesting chat about the short protocol - it was used both my two times and clearly didn't work - has anyone ever done a straw poll on which protocols were most successful for all the girls on here, whereever they were treated, to see which wins out, would be interesting don't you think?  

    to everyone else - have a good day now!  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Züri

Oooh almost forgot about Spud and Nikkis ET today good luck girls x


----------



## Malini

Well remembered Zuri. They are both happening near enough now so I am bouncing around the flat lighting candles and smelling my Orange flowers sending wishes to the fairies.
Good luck both of you.
Malini xx


----------



## laurab

I was feeding the chippers Oranges at ET time..     Hope Cheese and Beans are safely on board and Nicki.... do we have a name for your one egg wonder??

I've just had a surprise visit from Purps... how lucky am I! She looked after my Beth for me as she really sufferieng with her teeth.  Bit embarrased place was a tip (even more so than usual Steph!  ) and I was in my jimjams!


----------



## Spuds

Hellloooo xxxx

Back from ET and accupunture - all went brilliantly - thank you so much for all your love and support    

Mal - almost exactly to your post time we were doing our ET    thank you xxxxx

Laura xxx - I'm going for red leicester cheese n beans to keep the orange routine  hope the chipsters enjoyed their oranges too thank you.

Girls - all your lovely messages of support are amazing and we really really appreciate it - a very emotional day for us but we have 2 Grade 1 embies on board !!!! One 3 cell and a four cell - am in shock and can't believe it - Eva my accupuncturist has said the 4 cell is text book and nick named them Yin and Yang  

The Doctor said and I quote for all of us;

"IT JUST GOES TO SHOW THAT JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A LOW OVARIAN RESERVE IT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CANT PRODUCE GOOD QUALITY EGGS"

So I say to Kings and all those cr*p Doctors who have treated so many of us so badly in the past YOU CAN STICK YOUR ADVICE WHERE THE SUN DON'T SHINE lol     

tHANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF YOU - SENDING LOADS OF   AND   
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Forgot to add 

DH is sooooo excited - though guess what he bought me whilst waiting for me in between accupunture stuff .........a flippin potato masher !!!       I PMSL (Nix - he knows I love mash potato though and I'll give him his brownie points cos he got me some chocolate as well....oh and a cheese grater ? !!   

Spuds
xx


----------



## laurab

Tell him he needs to nip out and get some beans too!  Well done spuds (and DH) what a fab result. Now the hard bit... waiting!


----------



## Ourturn

Spuds - congrats on being Pupo with such great embies!    
Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Laura n Anna xxxx

Anna - watch that naughtly Laura - well done for keeping your pee sticks  

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Spuds      congratulations on being PUPO xxx


----------



## Malini

Congrats Mash! So pleased for you and those embies do sound very, very good. 

How nice Laura that ypu got to see our Purple and Beth could moan to a new person. Hope she feels better soon.

Thinking of you N and hope today went well. And Anna, always sending you wishes. May the wknd be kind to you,

Malini xx


----------



## nicki70

Spuds - Congratulation on being PUPO!        Sounds like you have some top quality embies on board!

AFM - I'm also PUPO....!      Still can't quite believe it after my awful EC but am thrilled (completely knackered too).  I also did the pre & post acupuncture,  which I found really painful, not in the least bit relaxing - think though it was mainly due to having such a full bladder, was so worried about peeing on the Dr during the transfer, really desperate!

Anyway the embryologist said my 1 little embie was 'average' quality, & only 2 cells which I know isn't brilliant but having done a bit of research 2 - 4 cells is the average for day 2.  Anyway I'm thrilled to be able to do absolutely nothing for the next few days, just so glad it's all over.  Keeping up with tradition though I've called my little 2 cell average embie 'precious' -A bit naff I know!  But it really does feel like that to me at the moment!

Have a lovely friday evening ladies, 
Love Nicki xx


----------



## laurab

Congrats Nicki! Thats your baby so yes of courses it precious! And there is nothing wrong with an 'average' embie... I wont bore you will the details but my below average embies are in pea outfits in my avatar.  

Well done girls, great way to start the weekend... maybe SB you will start next week off in style for us too?


----------



## Ourturn

Nicki - congrats on being pupo too hun. Hope your ickle embie is snuggling in tight      

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Hello lovely ladies

firstly congrats spuds and nicki not only on fertilisation but also on being PUPO!!! Go Girls

Secondly, Laura hunny I had a fab fab time with you and the chippers, and so lovely to see Beth perk up just before I left, poor little might seems to be going through it at mo!!

   to you worrying about the house being tidy or not! Don't be daft hunnybunny, I know Tim had them yesterday and it was only toys!!! You cannot have three gorgeous bundles like that and not have toys around your house!!

All I can say is THANK YOU for letting me descend on you with 20 minutes notice!!     I had a lovely lovely time and all the cuddles were JUST PERFECT!!!!!

They are just such wonderful bundles and so different all so lovable but such individuals and to see ED do his walking was just too cute for words

Oh and as for average embies, Trust me I've met the triplets, there is nothing average about the babies that come from them xxx

Thank you hunny from the bottom of my heart xxxxx


----------



## Malini

Nice report Purple. They sound even more gorgeous in person than their pics.

Good luck tomorrow Heaps for your scan. Sorry you feel under the weather. 

And well, well done Nicki! I am so pleased for you and your precious!

Malini xx


----------



## nicki70

Laurab -Ahhhhhhhhhhh, you lucky lady.  They're gorgeous!

Heaps - I was wearing my orange bra & knickers today!  M & S though.....

Sorry, I'm not vey good at personals (yet!) so many new names & ladies to get to know!  I'll get there in the end though!

I was told today though not to test until 2 weeks after ET, I thought it was meant to be 2 weeks after EC?   .  O well, last time AF showed up well before test date so I shall enjoy being PUPO for now, & pray I don't see AF for at least 9 months.


----------



## purple72

Nikki all clinics are different, some err on the side of caution by doing 2 weeks from ET, my clinic was always 2 weeks from EC but recently they have been recommending 2weeks after 2day transfers, maybe they had some neg on test days and positives 2 days after! 

Mal they are definately even more adorable than the pics if that is even possible!

Hey heaps,    

Just gone public on F/book! scarey times hey xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Wehaaaaay, two more PUPOs - fantastic news. Congratulations Spuds and Nicki and good luck for the 2WW       Hope Red Leicester, Beans and Precious are settling into their nice warm homes for the next nine months  

Well done AnnaSB for resisting what must be an overwhelming temptation to pee on those sticks! I admire your will power  

Heaps, sorry you're feeling a bit under the weather but all the very best of luck for the scan tomorrow, hopefully the good news will perk you up and you'll be all ready to book those flights    

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - sending your follies lots of growing vibes          

Nicki - my clinic want me to test 2 weeks after 2day transfer. Its because they rely on you do do a pee stick test and unless you use FR they are not that sensitive. With one natural pg I did not test +ive until 17dpo, with my last pg I only got a super faint line 14dpo on a FR. 

Purps - I'm very envious of your time with Laura and the chippers..wish I lived nearby! 

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Nicki WAAAAHOOOOOOOOO !!!! Congratulations on being PUPO and loads and loads of love to you and precious xxxxxxxxx              

Loads of orange for you honey - ere we go lol   

Am cream crackered and fell asleep !!! only just woken up again he he he !!! am in bed for the next few days on and off and taking it easy - looking forward to sharing some lazy time with you    

Heaps - loads of       for those follies hun - hope you feal better soon too xx

Thanks and big    to Mal, Purps, Beachgirl, Izzi, Anna and all of you - hope I dont drive you too demented over the next 2 weeks   xxx

Laura I wanna see the chippy chipsters !!!!! wish you were nearer xxxx can they come to Jersey for thier hols )

xxx
Spuds


----------



## Zaffa

Well done Spuds and Nicki for being PUPO   

I just had a day2 FSH today and it was 4.    Thats the lowest its EVER been (its been between 7-20 averaging at 11). Ive been taking DHEA for about 5 weeks now and I wonder if thats why? I hope so! Either way I shall keep up with taking it just in case and see what happens! Has anyone else found a similar thing happen when they take DHEA?

Im getting some bravissomo vouchers for my birthday and a new catalog has just come through the door so I shall be looking for any orange bra/knicker combos to spend my vouchers on. I told DH and I swear he thinks Im losing the plot. 

MrsMe x


----------



## H&amp;P

To our 2 new PUPO princesses    , so pleased you both ahd smooth ET's.

Anna (SB) - will be thinking of you lots this weekend    

Heaps - Hope your scan tomorrow goes well and you can book your flights to Turkey    

Mrsme - fab news on your FSH, can't wait for my DHEA to arrive and I can start popping another pill  , I am definately going to rattle

Bought some Agnus Castus too (I want to call it Agnus Cactus  ) as read good things about that as well, do you think i am going to Od taking to many things at once  , and I've booked 3 acu sessions starting on 9th March (8am was the only time i could find one to fit around my stupid work hrs, will just have to sneak in a bit late on those days) then every 7 days until I go out to Cyprus.....won't be able to do them before and after ET though unless anyone who's been to Cyprus knows if there is someone local to the clinic (RC / LW?)

Laura - how lucky are you having a visit from Purple, if I had triplets don't think I would ever get out of my Jim jams  

Purps -     to going public on **, will go and have a look in a minute......I always mean to go on but by the time i have finished on FF there is never time....

Must go and pack for our weekend away and then have to go and pick a drunken DH up as he went straight out from work to a work quiz (free beer  ) so hoping i don't have another trying to pee in the wardrobe incident, so looking forward to waking him up early to catch our train


----------



## LV.

Woo hoo PUPO girlies! Let's get those beans snuggled in tight

I tried to do a post from my iphone earlier and not sure if it went through or not so if I've said this then please scuse me...

Loving the name Tizer - thanks Driver! Hope you have a lovely weekend away

Mrsme - fab news about your FSH - that's ace!

Heaps - good luck for your scan  

Anna - I'm with Laura - get weeing!

Hmm... brain is addled, think I'm still getting over being "Sher'd" last night. Think we're going to cycle in Las Vegas in July, DP has been booking hotels already (we can just cancel them if we change our mind). I still want to hang out on the boards there for a bit before committing 100%. Got to get a fluid ultrasound done - anyone know where i can get that done in London? Plus see Gorgy for immunes, wonder if any of my CHR ones will do - I didn't understand a word of them.

We pick up the new kittie tomorrow! Name is still up for debate, getting the lickle tyke in the afternoon. Also trying on wedding dress so have a wonderful day to look forward to. Will distract me from the awful crop of teenage spots I have on my chin line - what is that all about?!

Oh and girlies I have been a tad sad that Shorty has left us when she needs us most. She has offered us all such support and and laughs along the way. It's easy for us to ask her to pay no heed to the bubbles thing but I know she's been really upset about it and doesn't want to post which is just awful when she's just starting her exciting journey so I've set up a private ******** group we can 
post and share there. I've never done this before so gawd knows how it all works and if it'll work but I figured it was worth a go! I'll invite those I know but please PM me if you don't get it as I'm still easily confused by FF and real names! 

LadyV xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - where ya gonna stay in LV? If you fancy a few nights on the strip I can recomend a hotel diagonally opposite Bellagio and quite cheap gets fab reviews on Trip advisor, best value around in that part of time (no pool though but you can use the one in The Flamingo next door)

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g45963-d91700-Reviews-Bill_s_Gamblin_Hall_Saloon-Las_Vegas_Nevada.html

Malini - not sure if you can help answer any of this ladies questions, stumbled across her post about Sher in the unread posts section http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229587.0;topicseen


----------



## Miranda7

Spuds - you are so pregnant. Yeah yeah yeah! Flippin ace - grade 1s, eh? Faaabulous.

Nicki - what a great result! Sing to your embryo - make him smile, and he'll snuggle down tight.


----------



## LV.

OMG, is anyone watching Embarrassing Bodies?! Close ups of hemmeroids (sp) Eugh!


----------



## Spuds

Urgh haemaroids (cant spell that one lol) xxx

Mir     thank u xx

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Blinkin ec - you can tell Im not drinking cos Im awake so early on a Saturday - what is going on ?!

Girls - was woken by serious shooting like AF pain - do you think this is just the ovaries recovering ? Or it could be the flippin constipation courtesy of cyclogest - God its started already ?!   Am still really sore and the nurse said it could be a bit of bruising from when they 'flush' you out but surprised it is still here..

Nicki - how you doing love ? taking it easy I hope and recovering from all the excitement  - sending your precious loads of these    

Spudulicious
xxx


----------



## Miranda7

If you were done at the Lister, they put a painkiller where the sun don't shine during EC - I found that gave me those shooting pains!


----------



## IzziLu

Morning all,

Spuds - don't worry about the pains, it's bound to be things just settling down, you've had a lot of poking around in the last few days, the body's bound to complain a bit eh?    

LV - good luck with the dress fitting today and collecting kitty, I think Tizer is a great name btw, hope you've settled on something by the time you get him so poor soul doesn't have an identity crisis!    

MrsMe - congrats on getting the FSH down so well, hope it was down to the DHEA, sounds like it could well have been  

Driver - probably missed you as you will have left for the weekend by now, hope it's a good'un and meeting with PG girlfriend isn't too painful.  What does Agnus Cactus   do? Planning on getting me some DHEA so depending on what AC does might get that too. BTW hope your DH wasn't too bad last night and your clothes were safe!   

Heaps -    hope the scan goes/has gone well today - have fun booking those tickets   

AnnaSB -  

  to everyone else, have a good day all  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## nicki70

Hello  

Spuds - I have really sore crampy pains this morning too, I know it's way too early to be anything exciting but who knows!  Am hating the horrible yucky suppositories thingys, it wasn't so bad before ET as I just used 2 at night, but have really noticed it on my orange pants   this morning & feel all sticky, Yuk!  Maybe I should try the other 'door'?!  Hope I'm doing it right!  

Mrsme - That's really good new re FSH/DHEA - it's obviously working for you!

Quite enjoying all this relaxing/pampering/me time after the last few days. DH has already done the hoovering, & is walking Ziggy (dog) as we speak without any nagging from me! Wonder how long I can string it out for.....  

Off to find a cheesy movie to watch.
Love &   to all
Nicki xx


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Izzi n Mir for your help 

Nickie - hate to say it but the 'other door' as minging as it is seems may be better as that way there's no staining in ye orange pants and panic later its something it isnt etc   

Mir - It was Lister so maybe that is the culprit hey !!xx

Am walking about a bit - stupidy tried to get some paperwork done ere our move but it ended up in me shouting at useless vrgin media plonkers down the phone - why is it so difficult to just cancel a contract and not get 'done' ?!! Grrrr - anyway back to calm asap lol

ps last bill in for £3.60 for a sandwich at Lister  

xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies and RH  

          to AnnaSB for whenever you decide to test - I'm amazed you didn't have Mir on here yesterday as well trying to twist your arm!!! One born every minute - OMG - that guy was so awful - RH loves watching it as it makes him seem even more saint like  . I cried so much when the Mum with the bowel baby couldn't hold hm to start with. That midwife drove me nuts as well - I think she enjoyed playing to the camera. Apparently dodgy dreams are a good sign.

        to Lilly who is also due to test on Monday. I hope you don't need to find out about the Jinny, but if you do, please feel free to pm me or have a look at the Jiiny thread.

        to Spuds and Nicki and hope the 2ww isn't too awful - it's great that you're both cycle buddies. Please don't forget that no symptoms isn't necessarily bad, neither is AF symptoms - I was convinced the day before I tested that AF was on her way, which is why I tested early (well, that's my excuse).

        for Heaps' follies - grow, grow, grow.

Zuri - hope the downregging isn't too awful for you. As for the job, it's a hard one but once you get your BFP I bet you won't give it another thought.

LJ - hope you and Monty are OK.

Mir - is it Monday you start your new job?       for when you do.

LV - thanks so much for setting up Shortie's ** group - lol at all the swearing  . Am so glad you are giving LV a go - LV in LV must be a good omen      And I'm definitely an oldie - in more than one way    I'm just wondering when I get to be a sensiblie  Hope the wedding dress trying on went OK. I guess you've got Yoda/Tiger/Tizer home by now and loving every minute. And he's orange as well - got to be a great sign for things to come.

Driver - how's it going? Hope you are having a lovely time in London - I think Laura's cheese and wine suggestion is perfect   I always think of it as Agnus Cactus as well. When I went out to Cyprus there was no accupucturist, but I think one of the girls on the Jinny thread said that Ayse had recommended one recently - I must admit I had though it could be a great opportunity out there.

Leola - so where has Stacey got to now? Was shocked at Masood - and can't believe Amira won't be getting some more pills PDQ!!

Laura - how lovely to see Purps - I'm glad you had a lovely time with your friend. How is she and her baby?

IzziLu - if you want to know anything about the Jinny, just ask - there are quite a few of us here who have been there and the Jinny thread is full of useful info as well. I hadn't heard of them before I joined this thread and they got me my BFP within 3 months of me first contacting them.

Malini -  rubs for your LO - hope you're not getting too anxious about the next scan (far easier said than done)

Purps  rubs for your LO as well - so glad that everything was OK and that the 12 week milestone is over. Great announcement on ** as well.

Kitten - your holiday sounds fantastic - I love all inclusive - we did it once on a bargain gulet cruise in Turkey, and I'm sure they lost money, the amount of gin we drunk!! 

Anne - hope you are having a lovely time in Prague.

Nix - hope you're feeling a bit better now and that the rattling is subsiding!! What did you work out it was that caused it - was it AF?

Steph - hope you're having a lovely time with your Mum - I hope that means there'll be more photos of your dinky dot on ** soon.

Fab - welcome - sorry I can't help with the Long Protocol bit I know that a lot of ladies here are fans, so will be able to help you out? 

MrsMe - I saw Raef Faris at the Lister (who was lovely), but I see you've found the Lister thread, so they should be able to help. If you can get a consult with the Jinny in April, I would recommend that - Dr Munip is even lovelier than Raef!! DHEA brough my FSH down from 14 to 9 after 6 weeks, but unfortunately made my day 3 progesterone level too high for Mr T at the ARGC (but then, he is very fussy )

Mag        - is there anything we can do to help cheer you up?     

Popsi - hope all is OK with you and your princess and that DH isn't too sad about the rugby (I bet the Irish win has made him feel a bit better)

Tracey - bon voyage, but I've an awful feeling it may be too late as you've already gone. 

Beachy - how are you, my lovely?

Jo - did you make a decision about the Lister and CRM?

Veda - how exciting that you have found your dress - I take my hat off to you doing your job - it must be so hard for you at times.     Your honeymoon sounds fantastic.

Siobhan - hope you're OK?

Donkey - great that the LIT is doing its stuff - are you due to start down regging soon?

     to everyone I've not mentioned. 

We had our anomaly scan yesterday and Chip was "perfectly behaved" according to the sonographer as he/she moved just at the right time to show everything that needed checking. What was really funny was that we don't want to know what sex Chip is, and "he" had his legs firmly clamped together so we wouldn't have been able to find out anyway. Shortie has commented on ** that Chip must take after RH is he was perfectly behaved.     

Hope everyone has a good evening.

Love and            to the fab Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Heaps           you'll be in great hands with Dr Munip and Romina and it only takes one at the end of the day.       Everyone will be really friendly and helpful and you'll be fine - I promise. Can DH post for you if you can't to let us know you've arrived safely and how you get on on Monday?


----------



## Rural Chick

We'll be with you all the way - just as you lovely ladies were there for me when I was out there by myself back in October. It'll be worth it.


----------



## purple72

Heaps hunny 3 is PERFECT sweetie, just what you need! sorry it's all a bit panicky now but your taking all our positivity with you! We'll be willing those 3 to contain eggies and those eggies to fertilise! Keep Strong now we're all behind you!

**** y so glad chip was well behaved! loved that chip clamped his/her legs shut! As for anyone being as nice as raef Faris at the Lister I'd have to see that to believe that Me and DH LOVE raef!!! Glad you liked the announcement on ********, thought long and hard about that and decided I could never ignore the Journey it took me to get there, so had always known that if we got successful the IF journey would be mentioned  

Hello everyone else big hugs xxxx


----------



## popsi

just a quick one to wish heaps all the luck in the world xxx

and annasb .. good luck and     for testing honey xxx

rc... your personals are brilliant.. we are all ok thanks, DH was ok with rugby  dont think he has time to think about it at the moment LOL, great news on the scan honey xx

hey purps .. how are you honey xx

much love to everyone else xx sorry if i missed anything i am trying to keep up but its hard at the moment xxx


----------



## Donkey

RH great news on the scan    Istart sniffing on the 15th  

Good luck Spuds  


Just popping on to say we went to get our kitten today and came back with 2    his sister hadn't got a home yet and we couldn;t separate them so now we have 2 more!  However they won't come out of their igloo at the moment.  Bertie (molly's brother) is confused but he did go and give them each a kiss  

Must go and check on them  

xx


----------



## Ourturn

RC & RH - great news re the scan. Chip obviously is meant to be a suprise! 

Donkey - how sweet! What colours are they? Have you put pics on **? 

Heaps - Good luck!          

Morning everyone

I could hold out no longer. I did a test this am, 11 dp collection of a day2 transfer and got a VERY faint positive on a fr test. I know its not a false positive as I did a test a few days ago to check the trigger shot had left my system.  I   this one makes it. Will call Mr G tomorrow morning to sort out a drip with [email protected] and call my clinic. My clinic don't normally do hcg blood tests, but because of my history they may well do. I will test again tomorrow morning and pray the line will be stronger and not require squinting to see! 

I had an inkling I might be pg (but did not dare hope iykwim) as I felt sickey all yesterday morning and have had killer wind for the past 2 days...its so bad dh moved into the spare room    

Thanks for all your positivity, support and encouragement to get my immunes tested. You are the reason we have gotten this far! I am absolutely terrified but for the 1st time I have hope thanks to the treatment I am getting via Mr G. I should get my lad retest results Monday, fingers crossed the LIT worked. Hopefully this pregnancy will be 8th time lucky and 8 will become my lucky number! 

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! I'm so so sos os sos so happy!!!! Well done SB.  I'm keepng everything crossed for you. How very exciting.


----------



## laurab

Heaps I felt very safe in Istanbul and flew out on my own, I actaully really enjoy flying on my own... O i feel all sophistocated!!    You will be fine and if you dot fancy going out you can snuggle in bed for an early night with your laptop and talk to us!    3... I love the number 3. 

Purps - How sweet of you not to notie the huge pile of washing on the dining table and the un hoovered floor and the mess all over the sofa and the mess all over the kitchen side!    Come to visit today.... we are tidy now!!

Spuds - Oh Jersey would be lovey.... maybe one day a!    Hows it all going in PUPO land?

Nicki -  

Off to see my Nan today, her 90th birthday on Wed so off to let the chippers trash her house!


----------



## beachgirl

Anna    fantastic news, keeping everythign crossed for you x


----------



## laurab

Morning Beachy sweetpea.  Hows you?


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG- AnnaSB - that's fantastic news.           I'm so pleased for you and           that 8 is your lucky number - you and DH deserve it so much.

Laura - hope you and the Chippers have a lovely day at your Nan's.  

Morning Beachy sweetie - you OK? 

Heaps - bon voyage.  

I am so happy - I love it when we get BFPs and am having a little      over my toast. 2010 really is the Year of Team PR.

Lots of love and       

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## LV.

Wey hey Anna!!!!  lots of sticky stuff coming your way petal 

xx


----------



## Donkey

Anna I'm so excited for you, get on that phone to Dr G asap!!!!

I told dh and now he can put a face to a name he's even more pleased to.

Kittens are still hiding and I can't get a decent picture yet  

Off to play with them in between school work  

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Donkey   - play with the kittens - school work can wait!!! What are they called? Have they come out of their igloo now?

LV - how is your new arrival settling in? Does he have a name now? 

I'm grinning now.


----------



## Lilly7

Morning ladies . . and RH of course.  

Anna, What great news to be greeted with on a Sunday morning!   I'm delighted for you. Keeping everything crossed for you    . x

RC, so glad that the scan went well.   No idea where Stacey's sloped off to. Very mysterious indeed. x

Heaps, Sending lots of     vibes for you treatment.  

Purple, loved the announcement. x

Morning Laura  . We have someone coming to see little puss today. I'm going to grill her before deeming her suitable.  

Can someone send me the link for Shortie's ******** group. It's so horrible that she feels hounded out. Can FF admin not see who was blowing the bubbles?

Hi lovely Malini, how are you? x

Donkey, Oooh, new kittens! How exciting. x

Things are very hectic here with so much on. Am feeling quite stressed with work and to be honest feel like bailing out. Otherwise am holding on for my follow up appt on the 15th and for once hoping that AF stays away, in the hope that we can attempt tx again soon afterwards.

Sorry that I'm so out of touch with everything  .

Love to All. x


----------



## Züri

AnnaSB that's brilliant news!! so you tested a few days ago and get a negative? that's how you know the trigger is out your system? 

I had a feeling this was going to be a positive for you - so so thrilled  xx


----------



## purple72

oooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhAnna SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy for you, you had so many positive symptoms!!!!!     This is definately the year for team PR!!!!!

Laura hunny, how could I notice anything other than you and your gorgeous bubba's! Dh is getting very jealous as I keep on telling him bits about the trips and showing him all your pix! He wished he'd met them especially Eddy and his cuddles with Oscar!

Hello to everyone else!

2010 is our year!!!

Sx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies can I join you please?

I was wondering if you could offer any advice.

I started my 1st cycle of IVF on 24/12/09 with Buserelin which I used for 2 weeks.  Menopur was then introduced but after a few days of scans I was told that I wasn't responding too well.  Puregon was then introduced which really boosted the amount and size of the eggs that I had and on ET I had 10 removed, 5 of which were viable.  4 fertilised and 2 Blasto's were transferred on 4th February but sadly this did not result in a pregnancy.

I received my letter from the hospital yesterday and they have detailed my next cycle.  This time they are going for a 'short down regulation' where I start the Buserelin, Puregon & Menopur all on Day 2 for 12 days followed by ET a couple of days later.  I'm really interested to know if this is standard?  I don't have the best relationship with my consultant and find it impossible to ask him questions so hope that one of you can explain things for me.  Having been diagnosed with unexplained infertility he now believes that I have low egg reserves although when blood tests were done last year this wasn't an issue.  If the hospital has room to fit me in I will be starting on March 13th/14th.

Thanks Ladies and hope you're all having a nice weekend!

Trolley


----------



## Malini

Sorry gang to rush in and out and NOT pay proper NOTICE to all of you BUT

ANNA!!!!  Wooohooo.  I am so excited for you.  Praying, sending sticky vibes, picturing orange.  Please, please stay put for Anna dear embies.  We all so want you to be here with us.

To everyone else   and a  .  Will be back when dh is not looking.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Trolley - welcome. If you got 10 eggs and 5 were mature then you respond much better than most of us on here, so for your consultant to be saying you have low egg reserves is a bit      . I never down regged so can't really help, I'm aftraid but I'm sure some of the lovely ladies on here will be able to help. Good luck for your next cycle.  

Malini - persuade DH to take Charlie for a walk and come and play     

     to Purps, Zuri and Leola and more             for AnnaSB.


----------



## Ourturn

RC - sorry I made you cry into your toast! 

Malini - thought of you when I had my organic candian maple syrup this am! 

Thanks ladies, makes me feel quite tearey...but in a good way!

x


----------



## Spuds

Anna        blubbing in a happy way ; So excited and happy for you honey that is fantastic fantastic news      

2010 really is the year for team PR !!!! 

Girls - with all these babies happening I hope in 12 months time we are all still here but with our children and helping the next wave of PR girls through this journey - I know I would not be where I am today without you all xxx

Heaps - honey sending you so much       you are going to be fine and 3 really is magic I promise xxxxx - we will look after you whilst you are in Turkey and wish you loads of love n luck - Im sure they will even help to get your lap top sorted and then you can gossip with us lot all night 

Donks xxxxx - so excited about your little kittens xxxxx

Trolley - a massive welcome to you love - it sounds like you may want to consider a change of consultant/clinic - it is so important to be able to talk to them and the girls here we all recommend Lister or Jinemead in Turkey for PR's but the number of eggs and follies you have managed suggests to me you are no where near a PR honey but I would still have a think about changing consultant and/or clinic xxxxx 

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## popsi

annasb... oh i am so happy for you darling     ... its wonderful news xxx

2010 is definatly PR year ladies it has to be xx

laura.. hope your nan had a good day 90 !! amazing xx

beachy.. hiya honey xxx

spuds.. hows you darling xx


donkey.. bet your kittys are so cute bless xxx

heaps .. good luck honey xxx

love to you all... little princess just gone to sleep so off to have an hours peace and do nothing LOL !! bet it dont last hey !1 xxx


----------



## Spuds

Ah Pops - grab a mag and a cuppa quick lol


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds - have some              for your embies.


----------



## Spuds

Thanks RC     the   is looming I can feel it   but keeping positive     

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Well done for keeping positive - we'll try to help you avoid the      but it is a nightmare


----------



## AoC

ANNA!  That is fantastic news, sweetheart!    Keeping everything crossed for you, but this it it!  YAY!


----------



## Miranda7

HOOOORAAAAAAAAAAY! Well done SB!

Brilliant news - and a lovely early positive. Rah!


----------



## mag108

busy day for me so just popped on to say a 

BIG CONGRATS to sobrody! I am so so happy for you!      
You can rest assured that you have made a supreme effort to get to this point and I hope you get to enjoy it without too much worry.

Heaps: wishing you every good fortune in Istanbul. My sis has an appt in Turkey and I am a big fan of the turks...Good luck hun

Jersey hang i there


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - thank you, but our backgrounds no pg will ever be trouble free. But I have, something I have not had much of since mc no 2.

Spuds - stay  you'll next along with Nicky. Think ORANGE!!!

Trolley - your response is fantastic by our standard and superb for your age (no offense). To get 4 ferts and 2 blast is amazing and shows not only is your reserve good, but the quality is great too. Which clinic are you at? I would be nervous about going to a short protocol....check out my signature. My clinic wanted tried me on the sp for ivf no 2 hoping for more eggs and it was a disaster. Went back to lp...only one extra egg, but the 2 ferts were top quality. Malini is currently pg via the long protocll. Personally in your shoes I woud be happy to go through the same protocol and get similar results. Usually SP is recommended for poor responders but I really don't think you're a poor responder. Personally I think you could end up with fewer eggs on a SP. BUT I am not a doctor. Why don't you get a 2nd opinion with another clinic?

Zuri - that's right...test a few days ago was snowy white so that's how now the trigger is out of my system. I have done this since my 1st iui (testing 7 days post trigger)

Thanks Mir, Anna, RC, Spuds, Popsi, Laura, Mailini & Donks

I keep checking the test (just in case the faint line has gone), but its still there. Just pray its stronger in the am. Off to friends for dinner so I have a night off cooking.

Believe in the power of ORANGE  I am wearing an orangey red jumper, dh thinks I am 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaSB - just heard from AnneG via ** and she says "Would u mind passing on mine and Jason congrats to Anna on FF?
Thanks x"
Am still grinning for you        

Mag       

Heaps - hope you have arrived safely and good luck for tomorrow's scan - don't forget to buy a magic eye - they work     

More        for Spuds and Nicki


----------



## LV.

Still a big yaaaay! for Anna   

RC - thanks for asking about our new arrival, he is here and ADORABLE! We've not plumped for any of the names we thought and instead have called him Tumble on account that he keeps rolling around the place, he was almost doing headstands earlier! He is the most affectionate and sweet kittie we could have hoped for and LOVES being fussed. Will get some piccies up soon. Our poor Tuppence cat seems to have a bit of a tummy bug though bless her, she keeps being sick and is totally off her food but she is running around, is alert and playful as ever and doens't seem to be out of sorts so hope se stops chucking up soon, poor thing. There were a load of feathers in the garden so I'm wondering if another local cat killed a bird (thinks she's still to little to have managed it herself) and she had some leftovers and it's upset her tummy.

Donkey - hope your kittens come out soon! 

Love to all

xx


----------



## nicki70

Sobroody - Congratulations!   

Really hoping that's going to be the start of a few more BFPs    

Spuds - I used the 'back door' this morning & 'Yes' it's a lot less icky....!   

Am going to limit myself to just 1 hour a day googling - Was on here till gone midnight googling 'average 2 cell embryos', God knows how I'm going to survive the next 2 weeks....



Nicki xx


----------



## Spuds

HA HA HA HA HA Nicki       I was doing the same lol     

We will get there dont worry honey - pleased ye ol 'back door' trick has worked xxxxx

Thanks RC Anna n Mags for all your    

Good Luck for tomorrow Anna     xxxx

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Trolley

Sobroody - thank you SO much for the advice.  I have put a posting on 'Ask a Nurse' so hopefully I will get a response soon!

Trolley


----------



## Rural Chick

Trolley - looking at your ticker, it would seem you have a very short luteal phase (time between ovulation and AF arriving). It may be worth giving this a try - it has recently worked for one of the Lister ladies who got a natural BFP after a failed tx. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

I've not been around for a few days - lots to catch up on!

Firstly - Anna - I am SO pleased for you.  Glad the faint line is still there.  Hope you enjoy your dinner tonight.  

Trolley - I have a short luteul phase too.  Never really thought about it much before.  Have you mentioned it to your clinic?

Nicky - I was exactly the same on my cycle with the googling.  Its a nightmare because there is so much info out there and lots of it contradicts the rest - makes your head spin!

LV - kitty sounds lovely.  Makes me want one, but I think my 4 year old (cat, not child!) is too used to being on her own.  Can I join the ** group?

Donkey - more cats!  Hope they are enjoying their igloo

Purple - am intrigued about your announcement (don't know what your ** name is to have a look)  What does it say?

Heaps - hope you have arrived safe and sound in Istanbul and that you manage to get the lap top to work!  Try not to be too disappointed with three - as we all know, it only takes one. What day of stimms are you on?

RC - great news about the scan - glad your little one was well behaved.

Spuds - are you keeping sane through the 2ww?  

Zuri - I am with you on the job dilemma.  I went for an interview for this week for a job I really, really wanted.  I knew I had the interview during the 2ww and don't know what I would have done if I got pregnant.  Anyway, that wasn't to be, but I did get the job.  I am really chuffed and it helped cushion the blow of the BFN a little bit, but I am worried how I am going to juggle IVF and new job.  But as the other girls have said, I don't think we can put our life on hold for IVF.  

Hello to everyone else - I know I have missed loads of you and will try and keep up this week!

AFM - busy work week for me which helped take my mind off BFN.  Plus I have fab new job!  I hope that means my luck is changing.  And I made the most of being able to drink by having several boozy nights out to celebrate.  Am going to revert back to healthy living this week.  Have sent off Jinemed questionnaire and just waiting to hear back...

Louise x


----------



## lucky_mum

YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!    AnnaSB - sooo happy for you!  - am  that you will now have a happy and healthy  pregnancy - well done!   

Spuds - so pleased you now have 2 on board - hope the  doesn't drive you too mad - same for you Nicki - well done PUPO ladies! 

Hope you all had a good weekend - had a nice time at MIL's being looked after and scoffing lots of food 

Little V is cutting her first tooth (at last!  ) and very close to crawling 

Gotta go - lots of love to everyone else 

xxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Louise hunny have sent you a PM with my Real name if you want to add me on F/book, but the jist of the announcement was that after pover 5 years of trying 4 failed IVF we had been blessed with a natural miracle xxx

Steph yooohooo so glad to hear Vivvy's nearly crawling, shame about the tooth! hope it's not causing too much trouble

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks Heaps' DH and Mum for letting us know - please send her our love.     

Steph - hope Vivvy is OK with her tooth - can't wait to see some crawling piccies.    

Louise - congrats on your new job     - hope you hear back soon from the Jinny     

LV - love the name Tumble and hope Tuppence gets better soon.    

Who's out of the skating tonight, I wonder?


----------



## laurab

Hooray to heaps getting there safe and sound.  

Steph - Awww my little vivvy with a toothy peg... shes growing up so fast...    crawling...   fun starts here!


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - glad you made it safetly!  

Louise - congrats on the new job, and very positive re Jin...sure they will get back to you soon. Your luck is changing    

RC - thanks for the message.

Anne - thanks hun, means a lot  

Thanks Steph & Nicki

Hi Purps & Laura. 

Had a fab evening with our friends in their new house. Its was seriously beautiful, the lounge was jaw droppingly gorgeous. Food was amazing (she's a chef). Bit gutting I couldn't drink but had a couple of sips of champers. 
Wide awake, nervous about retesting in a few hours.
Thanks again for all of your lovely messages & support
Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Not looking good...can barely see a line this am  . There's probably no point calling Mr G today is there? Should I retest tomorrow and call him if the line gets stronger? No point sorting out a drip if its a chemical. 
I'll call my nhs clinic but they will probaby just tell me to test on OTD, Wednesday.
Anna


----------



## Trolley

Spunds/Ruralchick/Louise - thanks so much for your messages and that article is 'really' interesting and something I will definately look in to.

It's hard for me to change consultant as the gut I have is the Medical Director and is the best in the area hence my quandary.

Have a good week girls and thanks again for all the invaluable advice.

Trolley


----------



## Trolley

Hi Sobroody it's not over till it's over Hun!

Why don't you give yourself another couple of days (as hard as it will be) and then re-test?  

Stay positive

Trolley


----------



## Spuds

Anna - sending loads and loads and loads of these             and some of these           

Trolley - good luck honey pleased sw could help a bit keep in touch   

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Spuds

Heaps DH and Mom - thanks so much for letting us know she got there safe n sound xx 

Spuds
xx


----------



## Ourturn

Thinking about it, I didn't sleep much and tested after just having 4 hours sleep...maybe my pee wasn't concentrated enough? Still feeling sickey and no sign of af.


----------



## laurab

SB -   Oh hon I remember doing exactly the same as you are doing now.  I even timed my tests to see when the line came up!   Firstly the ink on the paper varies from test to test, I will assume your using the same type of test so its testing for same strenth, but also as you say depends on strength of your wee... did you drink EXACTLY the same on both days.. go tothe loo EXACTLY the same? I really doubt it. honestly honey you need to get bloods done as looking at lines really means very little and your going to just get yourself into a pickle. Ring DrG, get yourself what you need. Your pregnant and need to do everything to keep it that way. Try to stay positive. Its still coming up positive and thats all that matters, remember your only just preg so your numbers are very low and if they had dropped it may well have come up negative this early.    Come on sweetie, think pregnant. Go put on your carrot necklace or soemthing.


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna -      , a line is a line      

Heaps - fab news you're in Turket already


----------



## Overthemoon

SB, firstly massive congrats on your BFP, I am so thrilled for you lovely. As Laura says, it's still coming up positive and tests will vary from one to another in intensity so try not to worry (easier said than done I know). Get the bits and bobs from DrG and get your feet up lovely so your embies can snuggle in even tighter.       

Hello to all the other lovely ladies  

LW xxxx


----------



## wishy-washy

Hi Girls, 

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. i had a few days away earlier in Feb and then have struggled to catch up enough to post. 

Not sure I can remember everything that was posted to do lots of personals but here goes (sorry to everyone I've missed and if I’ve got anything wrong)

Anne & Jason - hope your having a lovely time in Prague. Love the new pic you’re so photogenic.

Sam – congrats on the birth of your baby boy. 

Spuds & Nicki congrats on both being PUPO (what does that stand for?)        for your 2ww. 

Zuri – Things are sounding busy for you. Enjoy the new job and don’t worry about IVF, things will work out fine. There is nothing that you can do about it now so no point in worrying. Go with the flow, things have a funny way of working themselves out.

Welcome to all the new faces on the board. Fabgirl & MrsMe – well done on getting your FSH down. Hello Trolley and everyone else

Malini and Purps-   to both you and your beans. 

RH & RC  

Marg – good luck for cycling in March.   for the stress you’ve been experiencing. 

Tracey – Are you already on your work trip, hope it is going well.

Driver – hope you and DH had a lovely weekend away together. So did you have lots of cheese and wine? I’m so with you on the being sad on potential due dates. I had bit of a cry this valentines as it was my due date from my 1st IVF that I miscarried. 

Veda – all your wedding plans sound exciting. Your honeymoon sounds fantastic. I went to Thailand a few years ago, yet another consolation holiday for not being pregnant. Was the best holiday I’ve ever had, loved it. 

LV – I’ve forgotten what I was going to write for you so here are some   instead. 

Heaps – glad you arrives safely. Good luck and 3 is a good number. 

Donkey – new kittens sound adorable

SoBroody   – firstly huge congratulations on the BFP  I have confindence for you. Please try not to worry about the line looking fainter, I know that’s impossible in reality though. There is still a line. HCG doubles every 48 hours so testing two consecutive days isn’t reliable. Looking fainter could be down to allsorts of reasons as Laura has mentioned.


I'll post about me seperatly

 s to everyone I have missed 

Wishy-washy


----------



## H&amp;P

Ooooh my DHEA just arrived, ordered 5pm last Monday from USA and here this morning so not bad methinks...... so it's one tablet 3 times a day (or can I take them all together so i don't forget ??) And do I stop taking them before I start stimming for my tandem cycle? So I'm now on DHEA, pregnacare conception and Agnus Castus.........am I rattling yet........

Anna (SB) - some more of these for you


----------



## laurab

Driver - I just took 50mg (2 tabs) as the 3 tab is based on the dose for a 40 year old... maybe start off gradual and just take 1-2 and if you feel ok then add a 3rd? If you start drinking pints of beer and needing to shave your chin cut back.   I think I took mine one in morning one in evening, but if i was taking 3 I would have taken 2 in morning and one evening. I was told to continue taking it until EC.  

Hiya Wishy.


----------



## wishy-washy

AFM post
I’m a bit nervous to say this as it still hasn’t sunk in but I think I have a natural surprise BFP. I tested last Monday (day29 of 27 day cycle) and got the faintest of lines. DH didn’t accept there was a line until I did digital and clearblue tests on wed that both came back positive. Booked to see my GP tomorrow. I never thought I'd every be here posting this.

I have felt over the past fortnight that I was coming out from under the dark cloud that has been hanging over me since last July. I haven’t told you all this but after my miscarriage my sister who is 6 years younger than me, who wasn’t ready for children yet, thought she might have problems too because I did, so she started trying and got pregnant first month, and told me 3 weeks after I lost my baby that she had just got a positive. This was on top of my grieving for my lost baby, my infertility, plus my DH’s auntie who we were really close to had recently been diagnosed with cancer and was told it was terminal and had two weeks to live and I got made redundant that month too. 

My councillor has been fantastic and taken me from crying uncontrollably until I couldn’t breathe or was physically sick and unable to speak to my sister on the phone or see her and helped me come to terms with my sisters pregnancy to the point where I can speak to here again and I had a flicker of excitement that I was going to be an auntie when I saw her 3 weeks ago for the first time since her BFP, although  I still had to run to the loo and cry  and was physically shaking when I saw her big bump (due in April). I feel like I have made so much progress. I have been happy for my sister the whole time but felt so sorry for myself and cheated that I couldn’t enjoy and share her pregnancy with her. My sister has been good and knew how much I was hurting and didn't push the pregnacy in my face etc.

I know its early days but I want to say a huge thank you to all you here. You gave me hope and lifted my spirits when the doctors told me I’d never have a biological child of my own and that it was unlikely that they would accept us for treatment again, and that I have a fertile age of 40-45 and that IVF success was 0-5% but nearer 0% etc etc, the speech so many of us have heard before. Here’s to lots more BFP for the PR board in 2010. 

This month I took Maca which I haven’t taken before, made me so I couldn’t take my eyes of DH so we did BD more than normal, at least every 24hrs rather than every 48hrs. I also ovulated 4 days later than normal, don’t know if this was because reflexologist couldn’t fit me in until day 8. 

I hope that I can be proof that when we feel so low and can’t imagine it could get any worse that is doesn’t break us and we can feel normal again. 

Purple – your natural BFP gave me so much hope that the same could happen for me and it has, thank you.

SoBroody – Please try not to worry about the test looking fainter today as I had exactly the same thing on Saturday and drove myself potty. I was convinced it was all over. Decided to do a test Sunday to confirm it was all over so at least I’d be ready for my period arriving, couldn’t look at test strip so DH did and called me in. I thought this was because he couldn’t see line but it was still there and slightly stronger than Friday so I could breath a sigh if relief. Anyway I’m not testing again as its too stressful.  I really hope it is the same for you and that tomorrow will bring you hope. 

 and   to everyone.


----------



## Spuds

Wishy Washy         for you honey - you have certainly been through the mill and your post has made me  

I am so ecstatic for you on your news though - and cant wait to send you one of these


----------



## H&amp;P

Wishy - that is fantastic news    for a smooth ride through the next 8 months 

There is some info here on Agnus castus (sorry can't remember who asked )
http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/vitex.html

Laura - thanks for the info, I'm 39 next month......so will start on 2 and maybe quickly go up to 3 if i don't notice any bad side effects (not got long to get them into my system before we are off to Cyprus )


----------



## Spuds

Anna      a line is a line is a line xxx        

I think Laura's advice is really good - if you can get the blood test done it will put your mind at rest and with 4 hrs sleep surely not enough concentrated wee ??  

Thinking of you and sending these                 

Helloooo Driver   

Girls - am officially on sick leave today as still cant sit in a chair for longer than 10 mins   - TMI alert but flippin ec - still sore ovaries and the progesterone is making me beyond constipated and grouchy   Will officially be driving people mad with rant today tomoz then back to work wed xxxxx


Spuds
XX


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

I know I am prob missing lots  but I just cant read back at the moment as way too busy,

I just wanted to say......

Anna hun- I am    for you but as spudsy says, a line is a line and did you not test early?   

Wishy- Thanks for your wishes and many congrats hun, sorry for all your sadness btu look like happy times are ahead    

Donks - kittens?     

AM- How was your weekend away love?  

I had the most amazing time in Prague, it's the most stunning city and I really didn't want to leave.
Got loads of pics on Jasons new camera to go through later  

Love to all and I will try and read back when I can
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Yahoooooo its our Anne   cant wait to see some pics   

Spuds
xx


----------



## Little Me

Lots of luck heaps


----------



## purple72

Firstly Anna hunny we had lines of different strengths hunny it means not a jot! Now I have a bump even though some of those lines were faint! stay positive hunny you still have symptoms (may I suggest seabands for sicky feeling, only thing that helped me, and up until this weekend I haven't spend anytime upright without them on! Contact Dr G get a blood test and remember you are pregnant!

Wishy washy, CONGRATULATIONS sweetie, after such a tough time so glad you now have lots to celebrate! glad I could inspire you   This really is the year of the PR's

Heaps did you hear that (this is the year of the PR's) look at you with 3 juicy follies! good luck for trigger tonight and enjoy the drug free day in turkey tomorrow! When is DH getting there? I guess sooner than he thought hey? Bugger on the excess drugs, but it will work out one way or another   maybe they will still be in date for a sibling to you little one  

Anne so glad you had a fab time in Prague! you and J deserved it! What are your plans going forward hunny?

Laura enjoy feeding the ducks  

hey Jersey enjoy your sick day  

Driver good luck with the DHEA I got a tash and the worse spotty back and chest, but hey I can be a sensitive soul can't even have bio washing powder  

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

purple72 said:


> Driver good luck with the DHEA I got a tash and the worse spotty back and chest, but hey I can be a sensitive soul can't even have bio washing powder


 bit worried about that as I have the most sensitive skin in the world.........will have to wait and see.....


----------



## Malini

OMG this thread is better than any telly drama I have watched.  So much to celebrate and cheer!

ASB - With my beta numbers I don't think even FR tests would have been much help so I echo what has been said here already.  You have a line.  My acupuncturist flew round to the house when I was in this early place and stuck a hundred needles in dh and two in me - forehead and top of head.  She then made me (sat in my bedroom!) wrap up my tummy with a pashmina, put on long johns and ordered dh to get hot water bottles.  These were secured to any bit of me that was cold.  She admitted later that my pregnancy pulse was sluggish and not until 4 days later was it properly strong.  Sometimes we have to convince the bubs to stay.  I am   for you.

Wishy - Thank you for your   and CONGRATS.  I wish you well and and congratulate you on the emotional hell you have endured.  We all recognise some of those feelings and know how hard it is to work them through.   for that your well deserved BFP is everything we wish for you.

Heaps - Brave woman! (I know wobbles well and too am tired of being courageous but we have to push ourselves and you have!) Well done you on three perfect follicles ready to pop.  Good luck with the trigger tonight.    Does DH arrive today or tomorrow?

   for our LV and Nicki.  Think limiting Dr Google is wise and the constipation isn't nice so go easy on yourselves. I recommend Prune Juice -safe, effective if a little gross.  

Oh there's more.  Vivvy is cutting teeth! And Purps can stand again without nausea.  RC, how is RH's step-mom?  I have worried.  And Anne, welcome back.  Prague is lovely and many bits of it are named after me  

Driver - You will be rattling,and I was and I think it is worth it.  Have you thought about throwing some fish oils in there and a antioxidant.  I was on Pycnogenol and Almond has been recommended a combo of Pycnogenol and Rerservatol by SIRM East.  ZW does a good oil supplement.  And dh should consider an antioxidant for his swimmers and zinc alongside a multivitamin.  Just my thoughts ... and cobbled together advice from nutritionists, acupuncturist and the various other people I have thrown my money at over the years.  No wonder I have no new clothes. Sigh.

There's many more and I will think about you all day. Gotta make lunch.  I have to eat every three hours it seems, any excuse.

 M xxx


----------



## Han72

OMG OMG OMG DINNNAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!  Told ya told ya           Have you called Gorgy yet? If not WHY NOT??!!!  Please please pretty please ring him NOOOOOW and get your **** to London for more intralips if you need them, [email protected] work!

Rah Wishy-washy too?!  CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!  Jeez man, I definitely need to do some catching up on here!

Heaps - sounds frickin' fantastic woman, gwaan with the 3 follies      

Oh gawd this is FANTASTIC, I can't cope with all this fabulous news, it's making me go all unnecessary                                    

Going to calm down and come back in a bit for more persos!

xxx


----------



## Han72

Malini said:


> My acupuncturist flew round to the house when I was in this early place and stuck a hundred needles in dh and two in me - forehead and top of head. She then made me (sat in my bedroom!) wrap up my tummy with a pashmina, put on long johns and ordered dh to get hot water bottles. These were secured to any bit of me that was cold.


   
Hey Mala, you sneaked in there my lovely! I love your acupuncturist! It wasn't someone from the LAC was it? I didn't know they did housecalls! As I'm going to be in London when I get my BFP next month  could I please have the details? Cheers ears!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini said:


> Driver - You will be rattling,and I was and I think it is worth it. Have you thought about throwing some fish oils in there and a antioxidant. I was on Pycnogenol and Almond has been recommended a combo of Pycnogenol and Rerservatol by SIRM East. ZW does a good oil supplement. And dh should consider an antioxidant for his swimmers and zinc alongside a multivitamin.


  thanks hun, forgot I am taking some other supplements for the DHA (think these are fish oil ones) but I only take them every other day as I get worried I am taking too many different things and maybe one is counteracting the other  DH is on selenium and multi vit with Zinc for his swimmers (but he hates the selenium so only takes them occasionally)

Purps - I passed on your tip about the sea bands this weekend as James's' friend's GF is having a rough start to her pregnancy.

Anne - So pleased you loved prague, Did you get to Church of Bones? London was fab thanks.  When r ya next passing our way?


----------



## laurab

Bloody hell... I think we should notify the NHS theres gonna be a baby boom this year!!! 

Fanbloodytastic wishy!

wow we are only just in march and we already have .......... 4 or even maybe 5 babies on the way!!!


----------



## laurab

Driver, how was your weekend by the way? How did it go with the pregnant one?


----------



## Malini

Hi Driver,  Yep DHA are the ones.  I struggle to get Dh to take Zinc as he hates but I say a little is better than none.  In most cases your body will get rid of what it doesn't need but you are smart (well we know that!) to be cautious. And I think you are also kind and generous to want to help your mate's newly pregnant friend.  

Nix darling.  My acu is a one woman band who operates in Finchley East and Belsize Park.  So not so convenient for you I think BUT when you need her I will drive round to you and take you to her personally - promise!

Dh demanding lunch now ... really gotta go.  'Working from home' was designed to drive the housewife mental.

M xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Wowee, only been off line two days and sooo much has happened!

AnnaSB -    Congrats on your BFP - for that is surely what it is, as the others say a line is most definitely a line    I can understand why you're a bit nervous but positivity is the order of the day       

Wishy - we've not spoken on here before as I'm a newbie but your post had me blubbing    for joy at your fantastic news   and in sadness at the hard time you've had of it recently   Sounds like things are well and truly turning round for you now. Good luck with GP tomorrow   

Heaps - Blimey, in Istanbul already and triggering tonight, that's all happened so fast, when I was last on here Sat morn I don't think you'd even booked your tickets! Hope all goes well for you    and enjoy a day with no drugs yipee!  

Spuds - make the most of your sick days to let cheese and beans get really comfy and rant as much as you need   

Driver - thanks for the link to info on Agnus Cactus   (it was me that asked) How did your weekend away go?  

LV - glad Tumble is settling in well - great name and just trips off the tongue so well, Tuppence & Tumble    

Donkey - don't blame you for coming back with two kittys, I couldn't have left the sister behind either, bless!     

Anne G -glad you had a great time in Prague, it's always somewhere I've fancied, hopefully I'll make it there eventually!
  

RC  - thanks , I may call on you in my hour of need when I'm desperately trying to sort things out at the Jinny 

I saw there was a bit of chat on here over the weekend about protocols again, Anna SB I think you said you respond better to long protocol and Malini had been successful with it, I was wondering what had worked for all the other successful Team PRs? Any feed back gratefully received as I have an appointment on Thursday and would like to chat about protocols (amongst other things) with my consultant   

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## H&amp;P

Laura - weekend was fab, we always have such a good time in London, went to NHM and saw the BBC wildlife photography exhibition ( always makes me jealous that my wildlife photo's aren't as good  ), Private Lives was really funny, Kim Cattrall played her part really well and Matthew Mcfadden (sp?) was hilarious so we had a good laugh all the way through (though the most uncomfortable seats in the world). Didn't end up seeing the pregnant one as we met in Greenwich market and she had been really ill so hasn't been out of the house (apart from to get a scan) for about 2 weeks, they have had 2 scans already and she is only 7 weeks pregnant.....saw James's uni friend and I offered up all the suggestions I have picked up from you ladies to help them cope with the MS, I think it was the shock when I first found out as I know they must have got pregnant straight away (or I think without even trying) but I would have been Ok if she had come along and we have promised to go back down and see them in May/June.


----------



## fishface

Crikey - just read down a few, saw some news on ** and had to check in and find out ;-)

Anne - hope you had a great time in prague hun  

AnnaSB and Wishy - well done guys - this definitely is the year for PRs me thinks    

Heaps - well done hun and good luck in Istanbul, i was there recently, but only with work  

Driver - good luck with the DHEA, i gave up after a couple of months, made me too depressed  

I'm off again, will check in again soon


----------



## Little Me

AM - Might be passing this weekend hun but not sure as quote often Lynne meets us at J28 on Sundays now rather than Sat mornings so I wll text to let you know and see if in etc etc   glad you had a nice weekend  

Hi Purps-going forward hun, I guess DE is the only way but feeling fffd off at having to give up on my eggs- I suppose a natural pg could happen , maybe    

Mal- yes love, I was in M... Strana   hope you're well    

Yo Nix, Izz, Laura, and Fishy


----------



## Nikki2008

So much good news on this thread lately 

Just a quick note from me while the lo is sleeping. I gave birth to Alexander on my 41st birthday on 18.2. by c-section. He arrived 3 weeks early but that's OK considering that he threatened to arrive a couple of times and I had steroid injections at 32 weeks to mature his lungs. 

Somebody asked about protocols I was on oestrogen priming 1 month on pill about 4 month on dhea which apparently goes well together although my Spanish clinic was not allowed to prescribe it.

I still look at him in amazement it still has not quite sunk in...

I am not sure I would have gotten here without FF and team PR you were such a source of information and support. Thank you

Heaps good luck 
more later


----------



## Little Me

Nikki- How nice to hear from you   and many congrats on yoru little one.what a birthday pressie  
Lovely to read your news hun


----------



## beachgirl

Wishy     fantastic news, you must be thrilled x x


----------



## Züri

Nikki I am chuckling at your signature, as your son was born on your birthday its obvious you are so used to typing your birthday as 18/02/1969  anyway massive congrats

and to wishy too

AnnaSB I am sure all is going to be OK and it is just early days low levels with the feint line

I agree with Laura I reckon 2010 is going to be a baby boom 

Anne glad you had a lovely time in Prague xx


----------



## Malini

Congrat Nikki, wonderful news.

And you Zuri, how is it going?  I think you're stimming now?

M xx


----------



## AoC

WW!!  That is fantastic!!!  I'm so sorry you've had such a hard time, but I'm so impressed how you're dealing with it.   and   for you!

Anna SB, sweets, hang on in there.  It's a line.  Lots of   for you, but I suspect they won't be needed.      

Nikki, many congratulations on the birth of your bubba.  

Thanks everyone on ** for cheering me on with my writing challenge.  I'm very proud of myself for getting over 50k words down round a demanding F/T job - I'm usually a very slow writer!    I've proved to myself I can be productive, even in difficult circs.


----------



## Spuds

Hellooooo sausagio   

Heaps - loads of these honey    and massive good luck for your trigger tonight xxxxx we are all here and rooting for you xxx

Izzi - long protocol for me twice which is weird as I have low amh but so far so good - 3 follies and 3 eggs on both rounds xx

Prunes !! I think it was Mal thanks hun - thats wot I need he he he

Laura - I agree - baby boom and a half going on here wehay   

Anne     

Zuri    

Driver    

Nix - pants - as you come over to London Im off to spud land (Jersey !! would have been nice to have met you in the real world - though look out as we will be closer to France lol 
Spuds
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Wishy - that's amazing CONGRATULATIONS!   your luck was due to change  

Heaps - good luck for ec!      

Driver - glad you had a lovely weekend. 

Nix - don't worry will sort out IL if I need them this week. 

Sorry no more personals my head is mashed. My clinic allowed to do x2 beta hcg, one today one Wednesday (they said they will give me x2 on the nhs if I want more will need to pay..so much for the tlc I was promised under the recurrent mc clinic! Hey ho budget cuts I suppose) and have given me another 2 weeks supply of gestone & clexane so in effect I have enough to get me through to me scan if I get that far. Thing is the test from this am is so faint I can barley see it and I'm thinking it could be an evap line. Held onto my bladder for as long as I coud and did another one and I think I can see more than this morning but again I think it might be wishful thinking. What if the blood test is negative? I feel like a fraud..  I will call them just before 5, but because the blood was not taken until 1pm, I may not get the result until the am. Have been feeling sick on and off, feel better when I eat then feel sick again an hour later, but now I'm thinking it must be in my head...how could I possible be having this reaction when if there is any hcg present...the numbers will be tiny? 
One positive is (touch wood), no spotting or any sign of af. Getting pains in my left side but not af type pains. With ivf no1 I had a full on bleed at this stage, 14dpc. 
Sorry for the bleuuugh panic


----------



## Han72

Oi Dinna, panic is allowed as long as you post on here immediately and let us talk rubbish to try and calm you down again         

Firstly - a line is a line is a line, you've beenandgornandunnitinnit!                 

Secondly, my lovely, you've done absolutely everything you can so it's time for a deep breath or 10 and stick Zita's cd on, how does it go again Mal...  Stick both thumbs up your nostrils and imagine an orange light shining out of your ****... works wonders mate 

I've got a headache, so does that mean I can get out of going to the gym now...?  Pretty please

xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Oh AnnaSB - please don't panic, cling on to those positive thoughts         
Aren't you two days ahead of you OTD anyway?  The readings are bound to be small but surely it doesn't mean they're not there.  It's been said before but I'll say it again, a line's a line.  Really hope you get your blood results today to put your mind at ease a little        

IzziLu xXx


----------



## purple72

Nix I'll write you a sick note for the gym if you want one  

Spuds if you're not a prune fan I'm finding dried apricots do it for me!

Anna,     

sausage well done on the writing!

Nikki give little man a cuddle from me! 

Mal when's yur scan?

Hugs to all

Sxxx


----------



## Malini

Anna, my beta was 16.3 14 days after EC and I know that would have made any test struggle and it was only 28.7 16 days later - still just officially pregnant. In my manic googling i found women with betas as low as 5 and 7 that went on to have babies. I   that your blood results bring you comfort.  You are so NOT a fraud and any feeling you have right now is legitimate.  Get what you can from the NHS.  I have got nothing but grief and bad advice, and we pay NI just like everyone else.  

  

M xxx


----------



## laurab

SB- STOP STOP STOP!! You are torturing yourself.   testing anymore is not going to put your mind at ease honey.  You'e had your bloods done now? try to calm yourself, maybe go for  walk its a lovely day. Please also remember that this number on its own is really not important... as Malini said hers was really low to start with.  

Shattered just been for a huge walk with the babies... went all the way to other side of this huge park near us and couldn't fit my buggy out of that exit so had to walk all the way back!    

Love to everyone else, hope you've all managed to get out in the sun for a bit, it really lifts your mood.  Spring is on its way! hooray!!


----------



## Ourturn

Bad news - hcg is less than 5. Having blood done again Wednesday but I'm 99% certain I've had a chemical. Yesterday's line is defginately a line but  today's must have been evaps. 
If I as I suspect I am told to stop everything Wednesday night (so last gestone will be weds am), when do you reackon af will hit me...Friday? 

Gutted 
x


----------



## purple72

Oh Anna Hunny so sorry to hear that! wish I could come give you a hug right now!!! Sending one through the ether for you!!! Wish I had words to take away your pain!

   

Sx


----------



## Newday

Anna so so sorry
Dawn


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaSB            and         that the levels increase on Wednesday.


----------



## Malini

I am so, so sorry Anna.  I will quietly   for Wednesday but I respect your intuition and wish I had some power to make this world a fair place.  You deserve your dreams.  

Malini xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Wishy -          you deserve this so much, and especially after what you've been through - you're right, there is light at the top of that black hole, even if it doesn't seem like it at the time.   

       to our PUPO Spuds and Nicki     

         for Heaps' eggies in those follies - hope you are OK - make sure you let us know if you want keeping company.   

AOC -         on your writing - you've done brilliantly and will continue to do so, I'm sure. How many words is one of your books, out of interest?  

Trolley  glad you found it helpful - it is certainly worth asking about when you have your next consult.  

Driver - so glad you had a lovely time in London - it certainly sounds like you did. Glad your DHEA arrives as well - I used to take three a day because I'm old and used to do 2 in the morning  and 1 in the evening. I would be inclined to check with Romina what they recommend as to when to stop - I stopped when I started stimming.  

Anne - so glad you had a lovely time in Prgue and were able to make your wish   
Are you not tempted to try a tandem cycle?  

Purps - glad you're beginning to feel a bit better  

Malini - hope you're keeping well and not too nervous about your next scan (easier said than done, I know)  

Laura - sorry about the narrow exit - silly park     . But glad you had a nice time with the Chippers  

IzziLu - my pleasure - sorry I can't help with the protocols though.   

Fishy - lovely to see you - you OK?  

Nikki - congrats again - are you both OK now  

Beachy - you OK?   

Zuri - not long til you get stimming now - you'll be another of the baby boomers for 2010.  

Nix - headaches and gyms are definitely a forbidden combination   

Dawn - hello   

Love and       to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Sammeee

Anna.. Im so so sorry for my ignorance.... ive quickly popped on and do not have time to read back on the posts.... but im guessing you have been a naughty early tester.... well for what is worth i didnt get a bfp with my LO till day AF was due... so ur not out by any means.... and look at our malini... dont lose heart...     ...

Super appologies... im going to try read back tomorrow so no personals im afraid... ive had a busy birthday weekend, loads of champers, shopping and dining out... and much needed too... me and hubby still in process of deciding, so i have got 1 question.... probably more for rc/rh and please reply via pm if better,,,,, but, here goes!... if you tandem cycle... do they put back both OE and DE and then dna test after the child is born??...

I know its probably a dumb question, but its actually my hubby that thought it and i agreed it was actually a good question!!..

Really hope everyone is well and happy... XXXX 

Luv Sammeee XX (AKA "bad poster" )


----------



## AoC

AnnaSB             with a little  .

RC, my two current ones are around 90k.  This one will be 100k+, but not sure exactly how long yet.  

Good luck Heaps!


----------



## laurab

SB - Oh my love that is not the result we were all hoping for... there must still be a chance? I'm so so so sorry.  All this sh!t is so unfair I am so sorry.  I will like everyone be   things increase for Wed... how many dpo are you?


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - 14 dpo today or 14 dp egg collection


----------



## Züri

Anna I am so sorry but I will still hold out hope for a different result on Wednesday for you 

Malini I am still down regging - scan next Monday and stimming possibly starting next Monday

Girls I am a little nervous about how to handle this cycle - you know I ended up on this thread because initially I was told by my doc i had a low reserve etc... etc... but i ended up with 9 eggs on my first cycle so of course I was not a poor responder but I could just never bring myself to leave you lovely girls but of course I am a fraud and really I shouldn't be here - I just stay lowish under the radar hoping you lot wont chuck me out 

So as it's been a year since my last cycle and new people have joined this thread etc... etc... who don't remember the situation back then I just feel a little worried about saying too much about this cycle - I want to stick around but i don't think I should share much of the main info of my cycle if it goes the same way as my last one - is that OK with you all? don't want to be aloof but I also don't want to be insensitive

xxx


----------



## Trolley

Sobroody what can I say  

We're all thinking of you

Trolley


----------



## wishy-washy

Anna, Huge      s from me and I too will be      that things look better on Wednesday. You’ve worked so hard for this I really want it to work for you. There’s still hope isn’t there? 

Sammeee – happy belated birthday, sounds like you’ve had a fun packed weekend. 

Driver – I hope the DHEA works its magic

Spuds – Hope your feeling a bit better tomorrow and can enjoy your sick leave.

Anne – enjoy looking through your Prague pics tonight.

Heaps – Good luck with your trigger tonight and enjoy Istanbul tomorrow. 

Zuri – Good luck with this cycle. You are very welcome here, I’m sure no one would chuck you out. IVF isn’t plain sailing for anyone so do use us if you need support while you’re cycling. 

Thank you everyone for the congratulations messages, spuds, Driver, IzziLu, Anne, Heaps, Purps, Malini, Nix, Laura, fishface, beachgirl, zuri, AnnaofC, AnnaSB, Rural Chick and everyone else reading.

How do I find you girls on ********?


----------



## purple72

Zuri Sweetie, you know how i feel about you sticking around hunny! I'm all for it! xxx


----------



## popsi

annasb... i am so so sorry darling thats horrid for you     wish i could give you a real hug xxx

zuri... you stay right where you are lady xxxx we are all friends here PR or no bl00dy PR xxx

love to everyone else... sorry got to dash got a grizzler here teething xxx .. 1st night on our own tonight as DH is nights.. bit nervous to be honest xxx


----------



## Züri

see this is why I haven't left this lovely thread  I am sticking around girls you can't get rid of me that easily I just may not be so vocal about my cycle, to be honest I am not being very vocal about it full stop this time round 

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies 

Just a quick drop in to say to Annasob that im       for an increase on wednesday for you.

This is my last post im afraid ladies, i have spoken to RC via ******** so hopefully she will fill you in.

Just want to thank you all for the fantastic friendship love and support offered to me over the last 3 years, but at the moment i feel very low, scared, isolated and alone. 

From a very sad Kate
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

oh no kate... whats happened darling


----------



## purple72

Kate hunny please don't go I know we have our ******** page but you've supported so many of us and you deserve that support! I cannot believe someone has made you feel this way! I'm furious hunny please explain it to me xxxxxx


----------



## Züri

Kate  I hope when you are feeling better you'll come back but we are all here for you on ******** too xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Ladies
I just hope we can keep Kate going on her ** page.     I feel particularly awful as it was Kate who got me posting again back in August when I was at my lowest, and I couldn't have got through the last few months without the love and support from you all. I just hope we can eventually persuade Kate back here - if only to announce her BFP.
Zuri - don't you dare go anywhere - but I promise not to be so nosey if that would help


----------



## fluffy jumper

Annasb. I don't know what to say honey, life is so unfair    

Anne.  Glad you had a good time in Prague.  I think even when you mentally move on to DE you will always still hope for a natural BFP.  It could happen, I certainly haven't stopped believing it for myself, especially after Purple and Wishy's.  Whatever way you get your BFP DE or natural surprise you will love the baby exactly the same.

Nicki2008, lovely to see your post. It doesn't seem all that long since we met when Anne and Jason came down and you were still recovering from your loss and now you are annoucing your birth.  Wonderful.

RC & RH.  I'm glad you had a good time in Istanbul during half term.  I really want to go.  How is your bump coming alonng

Zuri.  As others have said, you are part of the gang now whether you are a PR or not.  We still want to support you through your cycle.  At the end of the day it doesn't matter how many eggs you get, it is the result that matters.

Heaps, good luck.

Sorry no more personals for me, I am in a hotel reception.
You  won't believe it but I still haven't made it as far as Benin (my destination), we missed our connecting flight in Casablanca on Saturday night and couldn't believe it when they said the next flight to Benin is - TUESDAY evening.  We thought they must be joking but no.  So we sat around for 2 hours waiting for our bags.  We have been in a hotel since early hours of Sunday morning and don't leave until tomorrow.  Yesterday there was no internet but today HOORAY we have wireless in reception.

There doesn't seem much to do in casanblanca, we wandered around on the first day, saw a beautiful mosque and went for a tour but not much else.

Lots of love

Tracey


----------



## popsi

Tracey.. cant beleive your not there.. take care xx

love to you all.. i am feeling very     about our shortie xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Tracey - can't believe you're in Casablanca was your first flight delayed? We were there briefly 7 years ago when we did Morocco during May half term and I remember the big mosque. RH says Casa was smelly but not as much as Fez (where we also got pickpocketed!!). Are you able to practise your French or are you waiting til you arrive? I hope you have a safe journey tomorrow (and that you get there!!) My bump is definitely there now although I'm still in my old fat clothes rather than maternity ones - I am hoping to hang on til next term when hopefully it might be a bit warmer.

        for AnnaSB


----------



## Kittycat104

Anna - so so sorry.  I can't imagine how you are feeling right now, but just praying for a miracle.  

Tracey - hooray for the wireless!  Is it nice and warm in Casablanca?

Wishy - washy - what absolutely fantastic news!  Has it sunk in yet?  What is your secret of success?

Popsi - hope your first night going solo is OK!

Sammee - I am having the same discussions re tandem cycle as you!  Still not sure which to go for.  RC - how did you decide?  Did you go with the Jinny's advice?

Nikki - congratulations on the arrival of Alexander.  Quick technical question - what is oestrogen priming?

Driver - glad London was good.  I love the wildlife exhibition.  Which was your favorite photo?  I have been wondering if I could stalk my cat round the garden for a photo after seeing the one with the cat and the fox!  What have you decided re DHEA dose?  I ordered mine last Monday too and not arrived yet - hopefully it will turn up tomorrow.

Heaps - enjoy your drug free day in Istanbul!  When does DH join you?

Jerseyspuds - did you enjoy your day off?  

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - sat here under a blanket as my boiler has stopped working.  Very annoying - could do without spending money on fixing it at the moment.  Will have to go to work tomorrow without a shower.  Not pleased.  Haven't heard back from Jinny yet on my questionnaire - how long will they take to respond?

Louise x


----------



## Rural Chick

Heaps - have you plans for where to go tomorrow? 

If you're looking for things to do, I can recommend
The Grand Bazaar - free
The Spice Market - free
The Blue Mosque - free
The Suleymaniye Mosque - free
A walk down the street leading from Taksim Square to the Galata Tower (can't remember what it's called) - free
A trip on one of the ferries - even if only to the Asian side and back - you get great views of the city - cheap
The Ayia Sofia - entrance fee
Topkapi Palace - entrance fee
Dolmabahce Palace - entrance fee
Basilica cistern - entrance fee

And lots more games of scrabble!!!!

    for your trigger - are you doing it yourself - you're so brave.      

Louise - one of the doctors will be evaluating the responses to your questionnaire, but it shouldn't take too long - perhaps Heaps could chase it up for you on Wednesday       I told the Jinny I wanted to do tandem rather than them advise it because I knew I would probably only get 1-2 eggs max - they were quite happy.


----------



## Züri

Heaps wishing you lots of luck for Wednesday     

Tracey, sounds like you are on an adventure, are you still in Casablanca now? hope you get to your destination soon xx

again girls thanks for your kindness  xx

I start my new job tomorrow! PJs to work no more - I have to figure out what to wear, I live in jeans, I only wear jeans (when I am not in my PJ's that is  ) but i am not allowed to wear jeans at new place, I have never EVER had to wear office wear, places I have worked in the past have been typical relaxed design studios where anything goes - this is really stressing me out argggghhhhh doesn't help that I am not a stick and there are no clothes shops over here for women of my size 

xx


----------



## Spuds

Girls 

Am so   about Shortie - its taken the wind out me sales  

AnnaSB - I am so very sorry you are going through this honey - pure torture - we are all here for you and sending all our     and     I so hope things get better on Wednesday - the girls understand the numbers more than me but I want you to know you are in my prayers tonight honey xxx

Heaps - you too - looks like RC has got you covered for tomoz  good luck honey - we are only a click away xxxx

Zuri - no argument PR or no PR you are a mate - tough      will keep low key and promise not to pester on your cycle xxxxx but know what its like to have a year gap and want to send you loads of love x

Who said Apricots ? THANK YOU    

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Zuri - I live in black trousers and different baggy tops for work if that helps - not that I'm a fashion guru - I go for comfort and practicality.   
       for your first day tomorrow - you'll be fantastic xxxx   

Spuds - Purps is your apricots lady I think - have some more


----------



## purple72

Apricots really work and quick too eh   

Hey RC how is you and your bump? x


----------



## Spuds

RC XXXX - thanks for the fairy dust xxxx yeh how is your lovely bump hun ?

Purps - apricot lady   wehay thank you so much xxxxxx and your bump too ? xxxxx

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

We're fine thanks ladies


----------



## purple72

Spuds, apricots were stolen from Mir's anti constpation recipe, and they have been my saviour, at least now I know my  bump is baby and not poo  

Tracey hunny cannot believe the palaver! Bless you, so not what you needed  

AnnasoB


----------



## lucky_mum

Anna - so sorry the HCG reading was so low  - gutted for you - sending you huge    and  that Wednesday will bring a miracle for you


----------



## lucky_mum

Wishy - woohooo  - how fantastic! so pleased for you and wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 

Kate - what has happened? so sad you are feeling like that, it's not right  - really wish you'd come back, we all want to be here for you as you have been for so many of us in the past   

Heaps - glad you are safely in Istanbul - hope you have a great time, and love it as much as we did - good luck for EC Wednesday    (PS Istiklal Caddesi is the road RC can't think of!  )

Zuri - good luck in new job!   

Tracey - so sorry you've ended up somewhere else - hope it's plain sailing from tomorrow!   

V stirring so gotta go, lots of love to all!


----------



## AoC

Apricots rule.... ggg


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri - lovely lady you aren't going anywhere and we will be asking constantly where you are in your cycle so you may as well pist updates for us, we really don't mind if you get 1 egg or 20 please let us know     I'm with RC, trousers and a loose top every day (with a jacket on the back of my chair just in case) with a smart cardigan for warmth.

Anna (SB) - I am   for you that it is a late implanter and your level will rise    , hope you are resting up at home and being looked after.

Tracey - casablance sounds so exotic, hope you have got to your final destination now  

Heaps - Got your ** message via my email this morning (was tucked up in bed with a migraine last night), will reply to you tonight (can't get on ** from work), actually will send you a PM with my email on it.  

Will pass on the apricot tip to my DH's frineds other half as I know she was struggling with that as well.

Shortie -   &  , we miss you but if you have to go we understand we will just keep sending you good luck wishes telepathically (sp?)

RC - Love your Chip picture on **.  

Anne - we are around this weekend so just drop us a text if you are passing but no worries if you can avoid that drive up the M1 then grab it with both hands. Does that mean you drive up to pick him up on Sat morning? You could always come up Friday night and stay with us (maybe not this weekend but an option for another time)  

Can DHEA or Agnus castus trigger migraines, had a stonker yesterday and am now worried it was caused by extra pill popping  , was tucked up in bed at 5pm shivering and crying and only got up for a cup of tea that DH made me at 8pm then he sent me staright back as I looked so awful


----------



## Spuds

Morning Girls   

AOC - Apricots rule indeedy  and they're orange    

Nicki - how are you doing honey ?         

Zuri - black trousers always work for me and long tops  

Driver - pleased we can spread a bit of apricot dust around - thanks purps n mal

Purps - you may say not a poo now but I bet when they get to 13 you will have to call them a little sh*t at some point lol xxx pleased all is going well love - soo excited for you xxx

RC - and RC - lovely xx all soooo exciting xxxxx how is RH - he has been suspiciously quiet 

Hiya Steph  

Heaps - enjoy walkabout today xx and bet you cant wait till 9pm  did your trigger go ok ? xxxxx

Update on Spuds   madness - much more reserved this cycle - but - got excited this morning because of sore boobs - then remembered last time got excited about sore boobs and then they disapeered and got af - so - dont really know if its a good sign or not   grrrrrrr

Have decorators in (literally) but hope he wards off the other type      

Spuds
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

jerseyspuds said:


> Have decorators in (literally) but hope he wards off the other type


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Driver   xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Casablanca is not as exotic as it sounds, there isn't much to do.  Visitied the 3rd largest mosque in the world which was beautiful but not much else.  The hotel has a swimming pool but charge £10 to use it  

Heaps, I hope your trigger went OK and you are enjoying Istanbul.  When do you come home with your precious cargo?

Anna.  I am thinking of you, I can imagine how you are feeling right now.  Like the others I am   for a miracle for you on Wednesday.  I tested negatively on OTD then positve later so there is still hope.

Just a quick post as I lost my last one due to internet connection dropping.


----------



## IzziLu

Oh AnnaSB I'm so sorry your result yesterday wasn't quite what you hoped for   but I'll be praying that there's a big improvement tomorrow         

Heaps - hope the trigger went well last night and you're enjoying your drug free day   RC certainly gave you plenty to keep you occupied    When does DH join you, will that be later today or tomorrow?  

Zuri - hope the new job's going well and you managed to find something to wear!   Speaking as one of the newbies you seemed concerned about upsetting with details of your cycle I can say personally I would be delighted to know how you're doing and I think you should be able to post whatever you want to, because talking through what's going on when you can't in the real world seems to me to be one of the main points of this site.  Thanks for the sensitivity though it is much appreciated    

Afm - went for a session of Reflexology last night and feeling quite nauseous this morning, I suppose that's a good sign, moving the toxins and getting the good energies flowing    Anyone else been for Reflex and found similar?  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Skybreeze

*Hi ladies, I will be starting a new thread in 10 minutes.

Natalie xxxx*


----------



## Skybreeze

CLICK HERE FOR YOUR NEW HOME


----------

